# Growitup Greenhouse 2011



## cruzer101 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, Here's My Growitup greenhouse Grow for 2011
I post pic updates during the week and a video once a week.

If you would like to see the build or the first grow you can click the links below;
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/313870-my-growitup-greenhouse-under-construction.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/327580-my-growitup-greenhouse-grow-2010-a.html#post4115750

That will get you caught up to today. All comments and suggestions welcome.

OK, Lets get started, In a nut shell, I'm legal, I built this thing so I could supply myself and one other patient instead of purchasing my meds from the clubs. It's worked out pretty dam good. I get the big grow where I veg and flower out here then I veg up clones indoors and flower them out in the winter and spring. My excess meds I donate to the clubs and they take care of me when I need something. 

I grew several strains last summer, my fav was and still is Casey Jones. 
The first winter harvest just came down, Hindu Kush Skunk in soil and Headband in hydro. 
Let me twist this Hindu nugget up and I'll get some vids up for ya.







There, that's much better.
Here we go, Pic of the green house,







What I got going on now,







I got five G-13 and one Sliver Jack mom that are in week 3 of flower and the five in the front are clones from that, they are a week or so behind. Water is on a timer, right now its one minute twice a day. I add nutes to the res once a week to about 600 ppm, pH to 6.5 then I don't adjust the pH during the week, by the end of the week I'm at 7.0

To the right of this door is what I call my water shed.





​ 







I have two filter systems, one is a tall boy for soil grows thats plumbed inside to the plants, on a timer I water a few minutes twice a day. The other is a reverse osmosis for the hydro grows that's plumbed to a remote res.







The co2 is just to help keep the mite population down for now. I'm working on ways to keep this cool enough where I can use it properly but I think I need a controller with fuzzy logic and a more powerful air conditioner in here. I cant see spending the money on that.

Here's this weeks vid, 


[youtube]hawcX-EG7F4[/youtube]​ 
So thats about it, I'm not sure whats going in there this summer but I am leaning towards Casey Jones or a Kush that I can get a good yield out of.

Oh yeah, cant forget my guard dog I got for security...
Max. He's nine months old now.







He's got a little drinking problem. 
Problem is the little shit keeps taking my water.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Max is a big boy now, very handsome dog/puppy I keep trying to convince the missus that we need a puppy for my son ( and as a guard dog) but my father in law is only willing to get a Pug wtf, cause they can talk (MIB2) Cant wait for this show to get on the road. Lets hope for some nice growing weather this year huh.


----------



## NONHater (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh you know I'm up in here! Let the saga continue!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 26, 2011)

Another big year ahead. Excited to see the strains you pic out for the green house this year. Best of luck, I'll grab a seat.


----------



## D.REYx420 (Feb 26, 2011)

cant wait i sat back and watched last year good luck cruzer


----------



## gusman4 (Feb 26, 2011)

Cruzer: It looks great I am so very jealous i've been wanting my own greenhouse for a while now. I've been holding off because i knew we wouldn't be in our current house more than five years.
I saw you had supplementary lighting but do you have a way to extend your dark period? I have been looking into this to give more harvests a year but haven't really come up with a solution that isn't really expensive.
I will certainly be watching your grow.
Oh and love the guard dog im sure its trained to lick people to death or until they leave anyway.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 26, 2011)

Well im here again for the show cant wait buddy!!


----------



## gumball (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey, Hey!! Cant wait for this show to get on the road 

Now remember, summer is coming up. So when you have time throw out your ideas and issues you see for summer and you know all us will help where we can


----------



## cutman (Feb 26, 2011)

here we go again huh. right on. im with ya my bro. things are popping around here to lol hauler......


----------



## mrmaddu (Feb 26, 2011)

I am in looks like a sweet grow...


----------



## smokebros (Feb 26, 2011)

ohh yeahhhhhh!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see what comes of the greenhouse this year. Going to be awesome!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys, good to see ya all back and thanks for all the great comments and suggestions in the past. Keep'em coming. Welcome to the new faces, Questions as well as comments are welcome. I've learned a lot here and am willing to share.

Today Im moving the last plant out there for this spring harvest. I germinated 5 fem Master Kush but Max got to them and I got one left. "The miracle plant"






​ 

She has been vegging in my cab for a while now and has hit the 2 foot mark. well a little over two foot. that reflective material on the walls is 24" wide.








Not sure what I'm gonna do with the others. My friend isn't ready for clones I was gonna cut. Maybe I'll just bend them and flower them out in there.


----------



## bleedintears (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I am definetly in on this one.
Last year was great, and with some more fine tuning this year should be even better.


----------



## gumball (Feb 27, 2011)

looks very nice!! I say take clones and flower like hell!!! You got to keep the miracle MK, it survived a battle with Max


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh yea, I been saving a space for her.








Time to grow some buds.







I fed today starting with about 250ppm filtered tap I took it to took 750ppm with Pura vida bloom, pH 6.2 
It will take a few waterings to go through it now at 1 min a day. That's about 1/4 of the res.


----------



## jsgamber (Feb 28, 2011)

OK, so I'm fashionably late! 

Seats all pulled up and ready to fly!!


----------



## wanabe (Feb 28, 2011)

time to sub this and unsub the old one
looking great bro are these going to be done in time before you start your summer grow?


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 28, 2011)

<~~~ look who the dog coughed up 

things are looking great, as per norm!


----------



## cutman (Feb 28, 2011)

Boy nothing like starting from clones. But not here. Wish TX would let us do the same as Cali... Sence these are autos ill be seeing bud in two weeks lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey, good to see you guys made it. Fashionably late works for me.
Yeah, I think I planned it right and these girls will be done in time for this summers grow. I got all of March, April and most of May to flower them out. I'm thinking the G-13 will finish early April and Silver Jack late April early May. Yea, sure is cool to be able to start with large clones as apposed to seed. Especially in the winter months. That Master Kush took to the sun like a duck takes to water. Probably cause the sun is on an angle this time of year and its father away so no need to harden it off.


----------



## qazwers1 (Mar 2, 2011)

You the man with the plan Cruzer. Subbed and ready to go for this year.


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 3, 2011)

hell yea im def. pullin up a chair for this one!

cant wit for this summer!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to see ya back guys.

OK, week 3 The G-13 is really filling out, Me likey. That silver jack mom is really puttin on the trichs too. Here's some shots.

Master Kush I just put in there is just loving life. Doesn't get morning sun though.















G-13







Bud porn,














Silver Jack Mom.















Silver Jack clones. These are about 10 days behind.







Teen bud porn.















This weeks vid,

[youtube]XXNKv-M5R3M[/youtube]


.​


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 5, 2011)

looks absolutely greaat in there man..u think u goin try keep em about maybe a foot or two taller for this summer? or are u gonna vege out some monsters again?>


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks man, I'm real happy the way things are turning out. Actually this summers grow I'll veg out there. They will be mini monsters in a screen. The colas will start about where these did but get about a foot taller.

I'm going with a clear front on the greenhouse this summer, I been pricing some clear polycarbonate twin wall panels. Gonna be about $175.00 Figure that way I can do like a stadium grow pull the large ones together above and walk down the center for access. I'll keep the white panels for stealth when I need it. Gonna be cool dude.


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice man i cant wait!


----------



## gumball (Mar 6, 2011)

They look great Cruzer  thank you for sharing with us


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sure man, I wanna keep records somewhere and I always get good input from you guys.

Today I cleaned up the lower stuff, cut off all dead and yellow leaf, fed them bloom and cal-mag at 900ppm. 6.3 pH 
Continued with spider mite prevention and started spraying them with neem oil.


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 7, 2011)

im subbed on this on man. cant wait to see what ya do in there


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Jeb, welcome.
I took a look at your patio grow, that was one hell of a sativa bud you pulled out of there. Nice job.
Good luck on your auto grow. 

Location: Hell Michigan LOL I hear ya!
My bud lived there for years. I visited him a few times till I talked him into moving to cali.


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd love to hang out for the show... wait a minute while I get a fresh bongload...


OK I'm ready.


----------



## wanabe (Mar 8, 2011)

i cant wait to see your outdoors this year
and i cant wait to start mine either 
question im in cali if i plant in april how long do they have of veg time ?


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome jealous, all strapped in and ready for takeoff? cool.

Hey wanabe, If you plant in April you're gonna be right on the edge. They may go into flower early. 
Probably be a better idea to start them indoors in April. Veg them up some and transplant outdoors in mid to late May. You got all of June, July and most of August to veg.


----------



## wanabe (Mar 9, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Welcome jealous, all strapped in and ready for takeoff? cool.
> 
> Hey wanabe, If you plant in April you're gonna be right on the edge. They may go into flower early.
> Probably be a better idea to start them indoors in April. Veg them up some and transplant outdoors in mid to late May. You got all of June, July and most of August to veg.



arent they flowering late this year since the seasons are messed up
when do you suggest to plant outside in then i dont want to veg any as i already have 14 indoors lol i got carried away


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 9, 2011)

14 plants? Ha, yea I guess you did. Seasons messed up? Maybe a bit cooler but the amount of sunlight is the same. I would think if you plant early may you will be fine. Grow some monsters man!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 10, 2011)

Humph, I was looking at the yellowing on the G-13 and thought I would add some nitrogen. Then I double checked how long they been flowering and realized I got the dates wrong here.

G-13 went out there on 1/22 so they are in week 7 yellowing is natural so I'm not adding nitrogen.
Silver Jack went out there on 2/10 so they are just starting week 5 of flower today.

Damn, time fly's when you're having fun.

Oh and BTW, I gave away the rest of the plants in the cab. Every time I try and flower in there I get spider mites. Plus powdery mildew in the winter grows. Now that I got the green house I get more per plant and in case I get another visit by the cops I am staying within my limits.


----------



## gumball (Mar 10, 2011)

You'll be happier to go ahead and give 'em some N like your gut told you! Your denying their munchies  Its part of the fermentation thing riddleme is doing. But you will still be happy either way cause you have that awesome greenhouse


----------



## wanabe (Mar 10, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> 14 plants? Ha, yea I guess you did. Seasons messed up? Maybe a bit cooler but the amount of sunlight is the same. I would think if you plant early may you will be fine. Grow some monsters man!


yea i got alot of plants
last year i had monster sativas but this year i just want to grow max 3ft and i was wondering how long they veg to plant so they veg for 3 months but thanks


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 10, 2011)

gumball said:


> You'll be happier to go ahead and give 'em some N like your gut told you! Your denying their munchies  Its part of the fermentation thing riddleme is doing. But you will still be happy either way cause you have that awesome greenhouse


Ya know, I gotta tell you what happened. Remember that monster Blue Cheese the last plant and I got like 2.7 pounds off? I let her go till like mid November to ripen trichomes to amber because I had always cut before that. Well, its shit. I mean I burn a whole doobie and barely get a buzz. I think I fucked it up by letting the trichs degrade so much. May have been the dry/cure I don't know for sure but It sure makes me wanna stick with cloudy trichs now. Any ideas where I went wrong?



wanabe said:


> yea i got alot of plants
> last year i had monster sativas but this year i just want to grow max 3ft and i was wondering how long they veg to plant so they veg for 3 months but thanks


Ha! Just like me. Now I get why you wanna know when to plant. You can try what I am going to do this year which is to use a screen. Top once to split the plant and tie them back to the screen (instead of weaving it through) until I see flowers. Tie back to restrain it but I can move it if I have to. I'm using 2in by 4in welded wire fencing that's 4 feet tall, or wide when horizontal. I'll need to cut it back to 3 feet though to fit two rows. Basically a scrog (screen of green) Green house.


----------



## gumball (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been following a few threads detailing studies that suggest amber in large percentages is bad. Obviously, there has to be some amber just to get to a mostly cloudy! But the studies say that THC degrade and CBN levels increase as the trichs turn amber. The reading convinced me. I think I have read that trichs continue to turn as the buds dry and cure also, albeit a minimum amount. 

It may still make good edibles though. Don't think bubble would be much better though.


----------



## gumball (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is the link where the study is referenced on trich's if your interested 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/401972-new-high-times-suggests-harvesting.html


----------



## riddleme (Mar 10, 2011)

I like a good couchlock, so I do like amber  but I chop at 10% amber cause in my chamber (in just a few days) they will go to 40 ~50 % amber.

as for what might of happened Cruz, amber is the sign of degredation and you were using the big light in the sky I'd have to guess the sun got em we all know THC don't like light and if you were flushing with plain water or feeding reduced nutes doubtful the plant had the ability to make much more, but thatr is just a guess based on what you said?


----------



## gumball (Mar 10, 2011)

I was hoping you'd chime in riddleme, I thought you were who I read about trichs continuing after harvest. Do you think that happens with normally hung dry and jar cured too?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 10, 2011)

gumball said:


> I was hoping you'd chime in riddleme, I thought you were who I read about trichs continuing after harvest. Do you think that happens with normally hung dry and jar cured too?


yes if done properly, but at a much slower pace


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yea, I think that's what happened. Another thing was I did let them hang longer, I had high humidity and cool temps so I think they hung for two weeks.
Looked and smelled fine, burned ok, I like the coutchlock too but this just didnt do it. Maybe a tolerance thing.
Hey, have you tried headband? It's suppose to be more of a sativa but I get a nice body rush with it.

Thanks for the info gumball I had seen that article before. We've all heard it before, its nice to hear it from someone who isnt a stoner, lol.
I took what you said to heart and added some fish emulsion to the res today, didn't effect the ppms but dropped the pH a few notches. 
Added 50 ml to the res, 1 to 2 tbsp per gal is recommended, I went with about a teaspoon a gallon but you know me, I always start slow with nutes.


----------



## SnowryderPc (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice job there mate, u seem like a real pro. Definately gonna keep track of those beauties


----------



## gumball (Mar 10, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks for the info gumball I had seen that article before. We've all heard it before, its nice to hear it from someone who isnt a stoner, lol.
> I took what you said to heart and added some fish emulsion to the res today, didn't effect the ppms but dropped the pH a few notches.
> Added 50 ml to the res, 1 to 2 tbsp per gal is recommended, I went with about a teaspoon a gallon but you know me, I always start slow with nutes.


I am glad you let me talk you into doing what your gut told you to do already


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 11, 2011)

Fish emultion is wonderful stuff. I use it during all stages of growth. The brand I use is bio-bizz


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 11, 2011)

SnowryderPc said:


> Very nice job there mate, u seem like a real pro. Definately gonna keep track of those beauties


I'm no pro but I'm a hell of a lot better grower then I was a couple years ago.
Welcome to the grow mate.



JealousGreen said:


> Fish emultion is wonderful stuff. I use it during all stages of growth. The brand I use is bio-bizz



I found this at a local nursery, Used it in the initial mix of all this soil and have some left over.







EB Stone organics, I figure shit is shit right? 
This is what I have used this grow, aside from the neem oil.




gumball said:


> I am glad you let me talk you into doing what your gut told you to do already


Well ya gotta figure that soil is starting to lose its potency, this is the third grow I've used it now. 
I've added more bloom nutes regular but just a couple hits with grow. Still seems to be doing fine for the rest of the girls. 

See the first one G-13 the row? That area gets no morning sun till like 11:00 now. See how she isn't yellow? got the same nutes as the rest.









The rest of the girls look green enough, wouldn't you say?








I got our Miracle girl back the the opposite corner now.







This side gets sun at about 8:30 So I gotta figure these yellowing girls are just farther along then the rest.


----------



## gumball (Mar 11, 2011)

They look good still. Funny the difference the morning sun appears to make.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yea man, its not like growing inside and adjusting the lights, Here I gotta adjust the plants.

Week 5 silver jack.
Week 7 G-13
All and all the girls are looking great. 
I think I am going to like the spring harvest's best. Cool temps = Less bugs. G-13 is really stacking up, gotta love that Indica. We got pistils that are turning orange.






















Silverjack is impressive, like the headband it's loaded with trichomes and calyxes are starting to build. 















They stopped stretching now they will fill out.
Ok, let me finish this headband doobie and I'll get a vid up.


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 12, 2011)

looking good man! got some frosty ass buds!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yea Buddy! This Silver Jack is really livin up to its name.

Here's this weeks vid.

[youtube]g8ss-ppq3oI[/youtube]​


----------



## uk420subscriber (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking nice! Good video!

Greets


----------



## gumball (Mar 12, 2011)

Dude, thats awesome  

Your voice man, you should do commercials and narratives like Morgon Freeman, LOL and your laugh is almost cunning and evil like an alfred hitchcock movie or something. Great video!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I finally figured out to keep my mouth shut while filming so then I can splice the clips and not cut off what I wanted to say.
After I get the video ready I watch it and record a sound track with windows sound recorder. Then add it as a music track.

Glad you enjoined it, I have fun learning how to do this stuff.
Mu ha ha ha.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 13, 2011)

I was just about to comment on your voice as well cruz, you really could do voiceovers for commercials. You're not a real man until you voice pitch can scare away a bear!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 13, 2011)

It doesn't dude, trust me. I did it once.
I was camping up behind Mirror lake in Yosemite once with a friend and some cubs came into the camp when we were both crashed. I woke up to them eating my cereal and got up out of my sleeping bag and tried to shoo them away, I didn't see Momma but when she let out a scream so did I and let me tell ya, she didn't run but I sure got the hell out of the way. LOL


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 14, 2011)

You sound almost exactly like Derek from the John Doe Radio podcast.

In Colorado by chance?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol, a genuine cool story bro!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 14, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> You sound almost exactly like Derek from the John Doe Radio podcast.
> 
> In Colorado by chance?


Nope, I'm here in Cali man.



WOWgrow said:


> Lol, a genuine cool story bro!


The funny part was my friend freaked out and climbed the nearest tree, the tree was small, he got about 15 feet up and it bent over and he ended up in the creek. Hell of a way to wake up man, we stayed at the camp grounds after that.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 14, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> The funny part was my friend freaked out and climbed the nearest tree, the tree was small, he got about 15 feet up and it bent over and he ended up in the creek. Hell of a way to wake up man, we stayed at the camp grounds after that.


That sounds straight out of a movie man, must've been so surreal at the time. I woke up with a huntsman spider in my tent once, frick knows how it got in there but it is fair to say I shat bricks when I saw it. I'm fairly arachnophobic with regular spiders, but this thing looked like the predator of the arachnids.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn, I hadn't seen one of those so I Google it, That is one big mother. I'd be out of there right quick.
Yea, if my story was a movie it would a been censored, He was bare ass naked. Not much water in the creek but he made a splash alright. 
Not exactly something ya wanna see if you know what I mean.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha, know what you mean mate. 

That silverjack mother looks great cruz, hopefully the daughters will turn out just as nice.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh they are, This is my favorite part of the grow. 
I dig it when they start flowering. All those pistils look like a fireworks show.

Here's some shots of the kids.



































They stretched just about as much as I thought they would, couple inches more. I got some bird netting left over from last year that I am going to use to support the buds. Gonna hang it over the stick and poke the buds through it on each side and they will support themselves. Guess I better get that up pretty soon.

In one more week I will be back up to 12 hours of light a day. 
I was thinking I would ditch the light then, but now I don't know.


----------



## gumball (Mar 15, 2011)

I think that your results are good enough that you will still do better than the winter flower even without the light. But they sure do look good with the light!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm starting to see the lower stuff on the Jack clones yellow now. Some is to be expected, I'm glad I added that fish emulsion the other day but the res stinks.
Today I drained the res, filled it halfway and added 650ppm of grow nutes. fed them once and drained it all out. Gonna run fresh a couple days then back on bloom.


----------



## command1175 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lookin good


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 15, 2011)

gumball said:


> I think that your results are good enough that you will still do better than the winter flower even without the light. But they sure do look good with the light!


I like the light too, 

Ok, two votes for keeping it up. (looks like we are gonna win)



command1175 said:


> Lookin good


Hey Command, Thanks man.
Welcome to my journal.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like the silver jack mom needs a little more help.








I got a center tie point and tied up to that.









Then I got that bird net stuff and supported all the girls.















I cut a square out and poked the side colas through. 















One side supports the other, looks like it will work great.


----------



## LoWrydEr6 (Mar 17, 2011)

very impressive dude


----------



## gumball (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a great idea, easy, simple, and effective


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, sure makes it easier walking down the center. Now I can get some better bud shots of the G-13.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 18, 2011)

Improvisation is a skill you definitely have cruz.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for that complement Wow. One of my favorite things to do is get stoned and think of different ways to do things. 
I look at a product and think "how can I make that for less" Most of the time I end up spending the same amount of money just finding ways it wont work and end up buying the dam thing anyway. (like my chiller) But sometimes... well, more often then not it works.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 18, 2011)

Even when they don't work, the whole production is just a good thing to keep busy with. And if you can overcome the problems, man the satisfaction is worth it!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 18, 2011)

You got it man. Keeps me busy and when it works, well that's just a bonus. 

I got a good look at the Master Kush today, She is the last girl to get started out there. I really like starting from seed. The symmetrical growth as apposed to alternating nodes I think will do better screened so I think I am going to start from seed this summer. Now I am leaning towards half Tangerine dream and half Master Kush. 

Here's a couple shots of the Master Kush.







I get some condensation that drops on the leaf and with the light it burns a little. Otherwise I'd say she's pretty green.







.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks amazing buddy as always, woo half tangerine dream sounds very tasty, i need to try that as soon as i can find it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey bud, Yea I went to the Attitude seed bank link here and found some, shit I am like a kid in a candy store. 
Now I got Barneys Tangerine Dream, Green House Bubba Kush, Train wreck and Nirvana Pure Power Plant on the list.


----------



## watchm3spec (Mar 19, 2011)

Thats a good looking master kush, that water dropping on the leaves and burning in the sun happened on 2 of my plants aswel lol. Good idea with the bird netting stuff I threw that over my tomato plants to keep the birds from getting them haha. I also like the way a seedling grows opposed to clones and I think I will go back to growing from seeds


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn cruz she looks so damn green! I've been interested in the TD as well but one of the guys in the UK thread bought 5 seeds and not one of them popped, maybe he just got a dud batch. 

Is casey still your favourite that youve grown out? I remember the shot of the buds in jars and the casey looked white next to the blueberry cause of all the trichs, so awesome.


----------



## gumball (Mar 19, 2011)

The MK does look good, and the summer line up should be kick ass too!! I have read some bad stuff on the TD, but I think it may have been their earlier stock because I have also read some good stuff. I have read they like higher germination temps, so if you start to have problems germing them maybe take that into consideration.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 19, 2011)

watchm3spec said:


> Thats a good looking master kush, that water dropping on the leaves and burning in the sun happened on 2 of my plants aswel lol. Good idea with the bird netting stuff I threw that over my tomato plants to keep the birds from getting them haha. I also like the way a seedling grows opposed to clones and I think I will go back to growing from seeds


Oh, the sun did it through those frosted panels? I thought it was the light. maybe not. Thanks man.



WOWgrow said:


> Damn cruz she looks so damn green! I've been interested in the TD as well but one of the guys in the UK thread bought 5 seeds and not one of them popped, maybe he just got a dud batch.
> 
> Is casey still your favourite that youve grown out? I remember the shot of the buds in jars and the casey looked white next to the blueberry cause of all the trichs, so awesome.


Oh yea, Casey Jones is still my fav. I saved a bit more of her then the rest. 
None popped for that guy? I gotta think he did something wrong.
Well you know me by now, I always have a back-up.



gumball said:


> The MK does look good, and the summer line up should be kick ass too!! I have read some bad stuff on the TD, but I think it may have been their earlier stock because I have also read some good stuff. I have read they like higher germination temps, so if you start to have problems germing them maybe take that into consideration.


Yea, she does, that's why I thought that soil was still good to veg in. I only fed her veg nutes once or twice.
Thanks for the info on T dream. I'll remember that.

Its cold and raining today, Thumbs up for the light!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 19, 2011)

Week 6 Silver Jack
Week 8 G-13

Yea, it looks like we got a couple storms blowing through, temps in there been running high 70's overnight mid 50's. I empty that little dehumidifier every couple days now. It goes on at 60% and runs most in early morning.

G-13 has really been putting on the weight. I still got about half live pistils and have given them a little nitrogen boost so I'm gonna run them at least another week on bloom.



































Got a close look at the colas, no bugs or sign of mold or mildew. Thrichome production is better then it looks in the pics. I'm happy with this.

On with the show!

[youtube]xrObDL2_tMQ[/youtube]​ .


----------



## wanabe (Mar 19, 2011)

isnt it raining in all of cali? i would love to see these huge plants in the rain lol still looking great bro


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey bud, Yea I went to the Attitude seed bank link here and found some, shit I am like a kid in a candy store.
> Now I got Barneys Tangerine Dream, Green House Bubba Kush, Train wreck and Nirvana Pure Power Plant on the list.


Well i have yet to try the elusive Casey Jones, everytime i try to get myself a clone or a 1/8th it always falls threw. but its on the top of my list.

but all of those strains you mentioned should be very amazing also, specially in the summer grows u do!!!

I love attitude also lol, ur G13 its looking nice and fat brother keep up the great work.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 19, 2011)

wanabe said:


> isnt it raining in all of cali? i would love to see these huge plants in the rain lol still looking great bro


 I think it is and gonna be for the next couple days. 
Na, my girls don't like the rain. They're happy where they're at. 



HotPhyre said:


> Well i have yet to try the elusive Casey Jones, everytime i try to get myself a clone or a 1/8th it always falls threw. but its on the top of my list. but all of those strains you mentioned should be very amazing also, specially in the summer grows u do!!!
> 
> I love attitude also lol, ur G13 its looking nice and fat brother keep up the great work.


Thanks Man.
Well I hope you do get a hold of Casey, I dont know if it's all like that or I just got something special.
I only kept an oz of the other strains, Kept a QP of Casey for personal and I'm glad I did.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hum, I went to place my order this morning and attitude declined my credit card. 
I've used the same card at other seed banks wonder whats up.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats a bummer maybe give them a call and ask whats up...


----------



## gumball (Mar 21, 2011)

That is odd. Hmmm, let us know if you figure it out.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fed the girls bloom and cal-mag 780ppm pH 6.5
I had to lower the Master Kush in the back to get hit by the light, its been cloudy. Temps mid 70's with the light on.

Orders been processed at the Tude. I had a hold on my card and called my bank to release it.
5 Barneys Farm Tangerine dream, 5 Green House seeds Bubba Kush and 5 Green House seeds Train Wreck.
All fem seeds. Plus three freebies, forgot what they are now. Paid for a cheap T shirt and guaranteed shipping, anyway that's done. Got plenty of seed.


----------



## bleedintears (Mar 22, 2011)

Stupid question for you but does attitude have a toll free line? 
I don't wanna mess with the billing charges ya know.

And I have been watching the grow from day one. They look great . But I can't wait to see what kind of monsters will be growing by the end of summer.


----------



## B.U.D.S.I.C.L.E.S (Mar 22, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Hum, I went to place my order this morning and attitude declined my credit card.
> I've used the same card at other seed banks wonder whats up.


Same thing happened to me. VISA didn't let the payment go through because they thought it was suspicious coming from another country. Called them up (visa) and had no problems after.

BTW excellent grow, gotta love the sun!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 22, 2011)

bleedintears said:


> Stupid question for you but does attitude have a toll free line?
> I don't wanna mess with the billing charges ya know.
> 
> And I have been watching the grow from day one. They look great . But I can't wait to see what kind of monsters will be growing by the end of summer.


Thanks man,
I think I remember a link for phone in orders but I didnt click it. Checked under contact but no toll free.
Here is there email, you could give that a shot. [email protected]



B.U.D.S.I.C.L.E.S said:


> Same thing happened to me. VISA didn't let the payment go through because they thought it was suspicious coming from another country. Called them up (visa) and had no problems after.
> 
> BTW excellent grow, gotta love the sun!


Ha! so I am not the only one, I left the protection on but authorized that transaction. Cool man.


----------



## bleedintears (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you. Im just waiting on my beans. But they didn't post a tracking number.
It sucks... I don't even know if they are in Canada


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yea, I got an email from sage pay there payment processor that said my order was processed and gave me a reference number.
Thats all I have heard so far.

Check this out, I like to play low stakes poker on the internet, Texas Hold'em tournament poker and tonight I was in a game where this guy was pushing and stealing blinds. He was to my right and raised before the flop, I figured he was bluffing so I threw all my chips in with an eight five off suit. I hit an eight on the river:

Dealer: Cruzer101 shows a pair of Eights
Dealer: Rude8oy9 shows Ace King high
Dealer: Cruzer101 wins the pot (14,660) with a pair of Eights
Rude8oy9: &&% off
Dealer: Hand #29265444718
Dealer: Rude8oy9 finishes in 12th place
Rude8oy9 (Observer): what the hell man
Cruzer101: lol
Dealer: Ben129 has 15 seconds left to act
Dealer: Ben129 has requested TIME
queenextreme: wow
Rude8oy9 (Observer): what a !!%#
Rude8oy9 (Observer): i knew he had nothing
Rude8oy9 (Observer): he thought i was just tryna blind steal
Rude8oy9 (Observer): what a dik
Rude8oy9 (Observer): i knew it would come
queenextreme: that was sick
Rude8oy9 (Observer): its @&@#
Dealer: Cruzer101 wins the pot (800)
Dealer: Hand #29265455391
Rude8oy9 (Observer): always happens
Dealer: GoLiNn shows [5s Ac]
Dealer: Ben129 shows [Jd Jh]
queenextreme: yeah it does
Rude8oy9 (Observer): its bollocks
Rude8oy9 (Observer): my aces got beat by A5 before
Rude8oy9 (Observer): its #$%%
Dealer: Ben129 has 15 seconds left to act
Dealer: Ben129 has requested TIME
Rude8oy9 (Observer): what a dik
Dealer: Cruzer101 wins the pot (1,000)
Dealer: Hand #29265470941
Rude8oy9 (Observer): id fukin stab the &!&! if i could see him
Rude8oy9 (Observer): prik
queenextreme: ill catch on him itll be sweet
Rude8oy9 (Observer): its bollocks man
Rude8oy9 (Observer): all the time
Rude8oy9 (Observer): niot even the money factor
Rude8oy9 (Observer): its the time
Rude8oy9 (Observer): over an hour
Dealer: GoLiNn wins the pot (1,000)
Dealer: Hand #29265481688
Rude8oy9 (Observer): to get beat by some dik like that

I really didnt think he was gonna call but he did and nothing hit, 
LOL so I am a dick when it comes to playing cards. I went on to finish first, it was a great game.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey bud, Yea I went to the Attitude seed bank link here and found some, shit I am like a kid in a candy store.
> Now I got Barneys Tangerine Dream, Green House Bubba Kush, Train wreck and Nirvana Pure Power Plant on the list.


 With so many good Bubba Cuts going around CA, why order the seeds online?


----------



## gumball (Mar 23, 2011)

HAHAHAH, that dude was in fact "the dik" Too funny!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 23, 2011)

I wouldn't call 14k low stakes poker lol! I know people play with a lot more but I consider low stakes like < 200


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

Haha you did good cruzer that dude was the dick for sure.

dam bank in ur pocket.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> With so many good Bubba Cuts going around CA, why order the seeds online?


Well, my thinking behind it is the symmetrical growth you get with seed as apposed to a clone would give me more lower branches to screen with.
I don't know, am I off base here?



gumball said:


> HAHAHAH, that dude was in fact "the dik" Too funny!!





WOWgrow said:


> I wouldn't call 14k low stakes poker lol! I know people play with a lot more but I consider low stakes like < 200





HotPhyre said:


> Haha you did good cruzer that dude was the dick for sure.
> 
> dam bank in ur pocket.


Oh sorry, it was low stakes, everybody gets 1500 chips to start. What you guys see is the chip count. You buy in with $5 and first place paid about $150.00 there was only about 50 people in this one. I played one the other night with about 280 people and took second for $520 My buddy plays the high stakes, He wins at cards and losses at sports bets. Rich one day and broke the next. Thats not for me, I like to have fun. I play the low stakes until I get enough to buy into a big one. I played three bigger ones so far where the buy in is $150 there is like 100K real money in the pot but havent won one yet, I get nervous and dont play well. I got enough for a couple big ones now, I'll let you guys know if I win one.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 23, 2011)

as usual i'm late to the show.

cruzer! it's impressive ! the set up, the genetics. i'm a fan! i was wondering what i'd be doing this afternoon. a movie or your 2010 grow...


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha! the seed dude, Father nature. Welcome fatboy, 
Roll up a couple, grab your choice of beverage and start with the build journal... gonna take a while!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Rain rain rain, yup, raining today and looks like the next couple days.
Got some macro shots of the buds, now I can walk down there.

[youtube]4dJRG43OuaM[/youtube]​This first shot is the Silver Jack, 








The rest of these are the G-13






































​







.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking awesome dude, i have been dealing with this same rain and i hate it also, i hope it stops very soon.


----------



## gumball (Mar 24, 2011)

F'ing AWESOME  I think this season is great for flowering!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 24, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Looking awesome dude, i have been dealing with this same rain and i hate it also, i hope it stops very soon.


Thanks man, yea, the girls are high and dry but I do have some seepage under the door.



gumball said:


> F'ing AWESOME  I think this season is great for flowering!!


Yea buddy, Spring harvest is where its at. Its like growing in a refrigerator. 
Maybe next year I can score some 3 foot tall moms to start with. I bet I get over a pound here.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 25, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Maybe next year I can score some 3 foot tall moms to start with. I bet I get over a pound here.


That really would be so awesome. You dont have near as much trouble with the pest (mother chuffing spider mites!) as you do in summer as well.


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 25, 2011)

i lost my winter run.... fin nematodes... bad soil.

glad to see yours are lookin so damn pretty!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> That really would be so awesome. You dont have near as much trouble with the pest (mother chuffing spider mites!) as you do in summer as well.


I don't know if it was the preventive measures I took or the cool temps but this grow has no bugs. 
Zero, Zilch, Nodda. Gotta love it. 



IAm5toned said:


> i lost my winter run.... fin nematodes... bad soil.
> 
> glad to see yours are lookin so damn pretty!


Aw, bummer dude. Sorry to hear you lost your winter grow. I didn't see a journal.


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 25, 2011)

no, i didnt journal it, i havent really done a journal in a year or so now.
after i lost the crop bout mid thru veg, i started experimenting.
playing with a few strains in a breeding project... pretty much planting 20-40 seeds at a time and culling them all but the very bestest!
yep, im growing moms.
ive got a blueberry skunk pheno that is bushy and wonderful(tends to go purp w/incredible bag appeal), an indica LSD pheno that is lean and scraggily in veg, but a heavy budder on finish(its named lsd for a reason... killer buzz!), and a royal kush pheno that is short, bushy, leafy, but also a heavy budder and very tasty, resinous buds(connoisseur smoke). 
so for six months ive kept one each of these 3 strains in perpetual slow veg, pretty much @ 60f deg under 18/6 just seeing how they react to being moms...
once i get my moms big eough to take 18 cuttings a peice, ill start stocking my cabs again. my goal, is to be able to take 18 cuttings about every 18 days.

its funny, 18 seems to be the magic number for me lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Well, my thinking behind it is the symmetrical growth you get with seed as apposed to a clone would give me more lower branches to screen with.
> I don't know, am I off base here?


I don't know if you are off base, but from what I understand, the Bubba's that are clone only herein Cali are of superior genetics/quality to the bubba seeds that come from greenhouse. I am a stoner so I can't quote threads anymore because I dont remember, but I have read a lot of bad things about Greenhouse seeds, and that the bubba is not up to par. Not trying to rain on your parade or anything bro, just an observation on my part. Cali Connections has a BX2 Pre 98 bubba in seed form that IMO is the closest to the real deal clone only...


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 26, 2011)

IAm5toned said:


> no, i didnt journal it, i havent really done a journal in a year or so now.
> after i lost the crop bout mid thru veg, i started experimenting.
> playing with a few strains in a breeding project... pretty much planting 20-40 seeds at a time and culling them all but the very bestest!
> yep, im growing moms.
> ...


So that's what you been up to. Sounds cool man. Ya know, If you want to shoot me a cutting or two in a plastic baggie I would love to try and grow out one of those blueberry/skunk girls and shoot you back a sample. 



billcollector99 said:


> I don't know if you are off base, but from what I understand, the Bubba's that are clone only herein Cali are of superior genetics/quality to the bubba seeds that come from greenhouse. I am a stoner so I can't quote threads anymore because I dont remember, but I have read a lot of bad things about Greenhouse seeds, and that the bubba is not up to par. Not trying to rain on your parade or anything bro, just an observation on my part. Cali Connections has a BX2 Pre 98 bubba in seed form that IMO is the closest to the real deal clone only...


Good info man. I read about the pre 98 bubba but went with greenhouse cause it was cheaper and I have had good results with there seed. I thought there Train wreck was fantastic, Anyway, I don't wanna go all summer and end up with average bud. I'll think about this a bit. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 28, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> So that's what you been up to. Sounds cool man. Ya know, If you want to shoot me a cutting or two in a plastic baggie I would love to try and grow out one of those blueberry/skunk girls and shoot you back a sample.


pm me  id be honored.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 28, 2011)

Week 7 Silver Jack
Week 9 G-13

Looks like G-13 is about done. Buds are swelling at the tips. I need to run some duct work to the drying shed so I can use the scrubber this time. I's been shitty weather so I haven't done it yet, got most of the stuff. Good news is we got sunshine for at least a week to finish them off. 

Got some more trich shots today, Seems like ya seen one ya seen them all but WTF.
My guess is 90% cloudy 10% clear overall but I do see a few amber. 

Silver Jack mum,










































Finally the G-13




























Damn, gotta love it.
Looks like I got a bit more trichome production out of the silver jack, smaller trichs but more of them. 

















.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 28, 2011)

Forgot, I got the seed today, Took one week.







Seeds look good,


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome trich shots cruz, the G13 will be coming down in a weeks time you say?

Those TD seeds look fine, don't think you'll have any problems. When are you going to be growing out your TW, indoor or outdoor? I'm gonna be growing Dutch Genetics Trainwreck in about 3 weeks. Would be cool to see how much they vary, but if you're growing them outdoor there won't be much to compare haha.


----------



## gumball (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm loving it  Looks like your vertical scrog netting is working great, still have walking space  I agree with WOWgrow, the TD looks good. I have planted seeds that look worse  Looks like a very interesting summer


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm digging it man.
Yea, the G-13 will probably come down this weekend. Kinda watching it to see if its gonna fill out anymore.

Wowgrow, you brought up a good point, I was kinda wondering where everybody went, now it makes sense. People follow journals of grows that are similar to their own so they can compare and I don't see many backyard greenhouses on here. I plan on growing the train out there. In my case it doesn't make sense to me to flower in the cab under 400w when I have the sun and the 600w in the greenhouse. I can keep my plant count down (just in case I get another visit) stay legal and grow monsters. Besides, what if the patent I am caring for doesn't re-up her script this year? Better safe then sorry.

I'm limited to 12 plants at this time, with these tangerine dream being a smaller plant I want four of those in the front row of the greenhouse. From what I have read I can grow them 6 feet tall. The back row is where I plan on growing train and bubba but most likely only two or three plants will fill that area so if she re-ups and all is good I will grow a couple in the cab for you guys to compare with.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like you and I are the only ones cruz, lol and my GH is shutdown right now because it is in need of some heavy maintenance. The ladies are all looking gorgeous. 

If you are ever interested in the drive, I could hook you up with some cuttings of the pre-98...


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeh man thats very true. I am guilty of it as I don't take as much interest in indoor hydro grows as I do coco because It's nice to compare yours to someone elses because it's not like I could compete with a hydro grow in terms of yield and you can't really get a sense of taste/ potency through pictures. Ive also found from following and reading a lot of journals that the majority don't like to stick around unless there's some flowering going on and as soon as people cut up and post the weight most people just go onto the next one, sort of like a child wanting something new and shiny haha. 

Yours and Fdd were the two only outdoor grows I followed last year, but for me seeing the build of the greenhouse was just as good as the grow, think it's because you update often but it's always quality not just spamming with out of focus or huge volumes of pictures. 

Definitely better to play it safe than sorry, unfortunately greed gets the better of some people though. So you're running TD, bubba and the train this summer? It'll be interesting to see which different phenos you get through as well. Should be a good summer man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks like you and I are the only ones cruz, lol and my GH is shutdown right now because it is in need of some heavy maintenance. The ladies are all looking gorgeous.
> 
> If you are ever interested in the drive, I could hook you up with some cuttings of the pre-98...


Hotphyre has one and a custom shed, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/371549-calling-all-greenhouse-growers.html
There are a couple more, one guy just got ripped, sad story, no link.

Hum, I may just take you up on that cutting, at least get one and compare in the end.
So like how far is a whales vagina from the south bay? LOL shoot me a pm.



WOWgrow said:


> Yeh man thats very true. I am guilty of it as I don't take as much interest in indoor hydro grows as I do coco because It's nice to compare yours to someone elses because it's not like I could compete with a hydro grow in terms of yield and you can't really get a sense of taste/ potency through pictures. Ive also found from following and reading a lot of journals that the majority don't like to stick around unless there's some flowering going on and as soon as people cut up and post the weight most people just go onto the next one, sort of like a child wanting something new and shiny haha.
> 
> Yours and Fdd were the two only outdoor grows I followed last year, but for me seeing the build of the greenhouse was just as good as the grow, think it's because you update often but it's always quality not just spamming with out of focus or huge volumes of pictures.
> 
> Definitely better to play it safe than sorry, unfortunately greed gets the better of some people though. So you're running TD, bubba and the train this summer? It'll be interesting to see which different phenos you get through as well. Should be a good summer man.


Sure will, I can have 24 vegging girls so I plan on popping all these seeds and selecting the best phenos. Also getting a few cuttings and clones, grow them out a bit then select three winners for the back row and screen them at about 4 foot. My guess is I will end up with four Tangerine Dream in the front then one Train wreck, one Bubba kush and one more. Probably another Bubba or Blueberry skunk. I still got a bunch of Casey Jones left or she would be the third.

Then I can take five and toss them in the cab, flower those out while the girls are vegging and give the rest to my buddy for his yard. That way we can compare train wreck strains. Mine will be in soil under a 400w Ceramic metal halide, not sure of the nutes yet. You're under a 400w also right?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey cruz im really excited bro i got a guy to send me a branch of casy jones, the joe shmoe cut or something like that. the one thing i know is its from a legit source and cant wait to get these cuttings to root.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 29, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Sure will, I can have 24 vegging girls so I plan on popping all these seeds and selecting the best phenos. Also getting a few cuttings and clones, grow them out a bit then select three winners for the back row and screen them at about 4 foot. My guess is I will end up with four Tangerine Dream in the front then one Train wreck, one Bubba kush and one more. Probably another Bubba or Blueberry skunk. I still got a bunch of Casey Jones left or she would be the third.
> 
> Then I can take five and toss them in the cab, flower those out while the girls are vegging and give the rest to my buddy for his yard. That way we can compare train wreck strains. Mine will be in soil under a 400w Ceramic metal halide, not sure of the nutes yet. You're under a 400w also right?


A man with a plan, I like it. Sounds like you've got everything sorted and whos going where lol. Yeh I'm under a 400W also but I don't have as much space as I'd like. Only 80x80x160 so width will be an issue with 3 plants on the go but hopefully I'll be able to manage it pretty well.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 30, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hey cruz im really excited bro i got a guy to send me a branch of casy jones, the joe shmoe cut or something like that. the one thing i know is its from a legit source and cant wait to get these cuttings to root.


That's awesome man, I don't know the difference between the cuttings but I know you been looking for a while.
So like you dont have enough branches to deal with??? Ha! I read you were going to start clearing trees today for your new home.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 30, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> That's awesome man, I don't know the difference between the cuttings but I know you been looking for a while.
> So like you dont have enough branches to deal with??? Ha! I read you were going to start clearing trees today for your new home.


Ya dude got the branch in the mail also and made 3 clones out of it. Ya I cut today a little more than half of the trees and I'm poop'd and now need to go to sleep soon so I can hit it hard again tomorrow and finish it up. The well and spetic install next week than hopefully move in the house in 3 weeks, dang things moving way to fast lol


----------



## gumball (Mar 31, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya dude got the branch in the mail also and made 3 clones out of it. Ya I cut today a little more than half of the trees and I'm poop'd and now need to go to sleep soon so I can hit it hard again tomorrow and finish it up. The well and spetic install next week than hopefully move in the house in 3 weeks, dang things moving way to fast lol


how was it sent to you HotPhyre? I am thinking of sending a couple clones to someone, but want them to survive. I have read some stuff online, but it is always nice to hear of some successful ships


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 31, 2011)

Well he shiped a branch that i cut and made clones out of, he wraped the stem with soaked wet papertowels than taped over it, shaped it like a U and he had it in a sealed bag ones from those little home machines than shipping over night USPS in a little box about the size of a VHS case.

I have also heard of people getting rooted clones than wrapping the root system with apertowels than taping over it and sticking them in toilet paper cardboard centers or papertowel, and stuffing 4 of them in a Old VHS case and in a ziplock in one of those little boxes.

i guess there is quite a different ways to do it lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea gumball, If you keep the stems damp they will survive a couple days unless it gets to hot and cooks them.
Piece of a damp rag or paper towel around the bottom of the stem sealed in a ziplock should do it.

Hotphyre, my bad, when I read you were clearing trees I thought you were building the dam house.
If you are moving in 3 weeks that cant be the case. Congrats on the new place man.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha ya im not building like a log cabin or anything haha, i bought a manufactured home which is ready to go, so just clearing trees and throwing in a septic and well and were ready to rock, they say it only takes about 2-3 weeks for them to set it up i might be more like 5 weeks before move in but i got HIGH hopes lol.


----------



## gumball (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was thinking something along them lines, but the paper towel rolls and VHS cases is golden information.


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 31, 2011)

I carried a cut branch inside a large ziplock bag inside my pants onto an airplane. Brought a cut of nl5xskunk1 to a very happy friend in Virginia. All rooted no problems.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 1, 2011)

That's crazy man. Na, I wouldn't recommenced that, and if you did mail something I wouldn't use us mail, that's federal.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

The G 13 coming down this weekend then cruz?


----------



## gumball (Apr 1, 2011)

oh, so like UPS? I got shipped some bud, trust me I was shocked it was a surprise unbeknownst to me by a great friend, and it was shipped USPS. I opened the box, and was told there was a cookie inside, so I wanted the cookie  boy what a cookie


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> The G 13 coming down this weekend then cruz?


Yup, they look done to me.



gumball said:


> oh, so like UPS? I got shipped some bud, trust me I was shocked it was a surprise unbeknownst to me by a great friend, and it was shipped USPS. I opened the box, and was told there was a cookie inside, so I wanted the cookie  boy what a cookie


Yea, that's what I meant, UPS or FED X some independent carrier. 
Ha, The real cookie monster eh?


Weird, I have tried three times to post my update and it didn't work, keep getting a message from rollitup:

*Errors*

*The following errors occurred with your submission*



This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 15 seconds."
 
I wait a couple minutes and try again and I get a database error page.

I can type a quick reply and edit but it wont post through advanced. I saved it in composer, I'll try again later.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 1, 2011)

We got a bit of a heat wave, gave me an idea of whats coming this summer. Outdoor temps hit mid 80"s high temp in the greenhouse were 101° yesterday so I am still 15° hotter then outside. Gotta work on that. I got the drying shed plumbed to the scrubber now. The dampers that I got when closed still let air through so I got some thick weather stripping and sealed them up.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice dude that a clever idea with the weatherstripping, It was hotter than hell here too.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy shit, crazy you're getting those temps already. It hit 15 C here the other day and everyone went crazy, like a moth to a flame lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yea, its suppose to cool off now, weather channel says we got a week or so of sun in the 70"s but that was a good test.

I put a tee on the top and a damper on each side. This way I can filter the green house or the shed, or both. The tee below the fan is a bypass. 
When they are not stinking I can exhaust there and extend the life of the charcoal in the scrubber. I got a cap on it now.













That's about $600 worth of fan, filter and ducting. If that don't work, well nobody can say I didn't try. 

Shot from today,








.


----------



## gumball (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice work on the ventilation and the garden looks tastey from here, and will soon be tasting tastey there .


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 3, 2011)

Week 10
Harvested the G-13. Couple last shots,



































After Harvest, check out that Master Kush I pulled out of the corner,







With flash,







G-13 hanging















They seemed a bit light but they're done. Leaving the leaf on again. 
I'll get some better shots when I trim.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice cruz, yet another succesful harvest. part 1 of 2 though right. That master kush cola is going to be like 2 ft tall, lol. Awesome.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude all looks amazing i love the coloring those pics are gorgeous.


----------



## gumball (Apr 4, 2011)

Another fine harvest there Cruzer  That MK is gonna be a beast, you have made a fine pick for the summer grow to have an MK too  How much longer does it have, 4-5 weeks?


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Nice cruz, yet another succesful harvest. part 1 of 2 though right. That master kush cola is going to be like 2 ft tall, lol. Awesome.


Yep, the G-13 was part 1. Actually The Silver Jack mum went out there with those so she is comming down real soon.
Then my guess is two or three weeks for the Silver Jack clones then the master Kush a couple weeks later.



HotPhyre said:


> Dude all looks amazing i love the coloring those pics are gorgeous.


I hear ya man, I thought I was done posting pics of that batch but after I saw those shots...



gumball said:


> Another fine harvest there Cruzer  That MK is gonna be a beast, you have made a fine pick for the summer grow to have an MK too  How much longer does it have, 4-5 weeks?


Yea, that sounds about right.
I just love that big single cola, check it out, "The miracle Girl"








I fed her veg nutes twice, the rest was all just tap water before she came out here. I been watching that cause im gonna use the same soil this summer and was thinking what I should amend it with, Dont think that soil mix needs nitrogen.


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 5, 2011)

check ur gmail sometime


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 5, 2011)

Week 8
Silver Jack has been on water this past week at 2 min twice a day. I adjust the flow so get about 1/2 cup per minute. I watered them real good today and moved up to 4 min. gonna feed one more time in a couple days and finish with water.

[youtube]Bjn3TUy2haM[/youtube]


My first Tangerine dream seed sprouted today. The beginning of the summer grow.


----------



## rastadred22 (Apr 5, 2011)

damn cruz look likeu been busy....ye i noticed less and less ppl are following...and that happens on most ppl threads...i been real busy and havent been on much...havent even updated my thread in about 2-3 weeks lol....but man everything looks great! got me all jealous with those g13 shots...i wish i could leave my trees in the greenhouse all year round!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Im still here, in the woodworks  Got your PM Cruze, havent responded yet though  Been hectic lately, but ill hit you up soon


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 5, 2011)

IAm5toned said:


> check ur gmail sometime


I did, thing is I used yahoo, lol I got too many dam email addresses but I got it. Thanks.



rastadred22 said:


> damn cruz look likeu been busy....ye i noticed less and less ppl are following...and that happens on most ppl threads...i been real busy and havent been on much...havent even updated my thread in about 2-3 weeks lol....but man everything looks great! got me all jealous with those g13 shots...i wish i could leave my trees in the greenhouse all year round!


 Yea they were something, cant wait to smoke some.



billcollector99 said:


> Im still here, in the woodworks  Got your PM Cruze, havent responded yet though  Been hectic lately, but ill hit you up soon


sure man, no problem, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## gumball (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice update  Those TD's are gonna be monsters by end of summer


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's the girls now, 12 hours in a shot glass of water then 48 hours in a paper towell, Bingo!
I want good tap roots this round so instead of just putting them into the rapid rooter cubes then a tray I went ahead and put the rooter cubes in 4 in pots now.




































Keeping track of the temps in the soil, its at 76° now. No light on them yet, heat mat keeps them warm.


----------



## gumball (Apr 6, 2011)

Cant wait to see 'em grow out  I think seed grows have a bit more vigor than clones, on my limited experience!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

gumball said:


> Cant wait to see 'em grow out  I think seed grows have a bit more vigor than clones, on my limited experience!


I totally agree i believe its the tap root seedlings have that clones dont!!

Gumball why havent i checked out ur thread yet lol, i will as soon as i get back from my evening run


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yea, I'm really babying these girls. I hand mixed the soil with pH 6.5 water to get the right moisture content then set the soil in the sun to warm it. 
Usually I wait till I see roots popping out of the cube before putting them in soil but I want to get the most height I can out of these girls and a good tap root is a good start.

All snug as a bug in a rug. 
Next on deck, Train wreck.


----------



## wanabe (Apr 7, 2011)

are these your summer plants?


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 7, 2011)

wanabe said:


> are these your summer plants?


Yep, sure is. I want a row of Tangerine Dream in the front.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

gumball said:


> Cant wait to see 'em grow out  I think seed grows have a bit more vigor than clones, on my limited experience!





HotPhyre said:


> I totally agree i believe its the tap root seedlings have that clones dont!!
> 
> Gumball why havent i checked out ur thread yet lol, i will as soon as i get back from my evening run


I have always been under the impression that my clones always grow better than the moms/seeds they came from... but maybe thats just me.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I have always been under the impression that my clones always grow better than the moms/seeds they came from... but maybe thats just me.


hmm i dont know im not a botanist in any way just little things i have read here and there, clones dont have a tap root just side branching, so my opinion is that seedlings are stronger, more vigor, but can have a huge delay in flowering due to showing sex, clones on the other hand are already sex'd and skip that process so when u flip them they are always the ones to show sex and maybe give the apperance of growing better and faster, but who knows lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

Makes sense, so in veg from seed will grow faster, and unless they are mature, they will not flower as fast as say a fully mature clone.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Makes sense, so in veg from seed will grow faster, and unless they are mature, they will not flower as fast as say a fully mature clone.


thats what i got out of it, but to keep a strain around and have a good flower turn around clone's are the way to go.

but buying clones is a different story for me, i have had to many hermi, and strain that werent even close to what there advertised to be. so im done with that lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> thats what i got out of it, but to keep a strain around and have a good flower turn around clone's are the way to go.
> 
> but buying clones is a different story for me, i have had to many hermi, and strain that werent even close to what there advertised to be. so im done with that lol


 I feel you there, I am lucky enough to get a majority of my clones from a friend that orders online, so they are usually pretty good. I have only once ever bought a clone from a dispensary, and she is in flower right now, so we shall see how she turns out, so far I am not too impressed.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 8, 2011)

Check this out guys, we don't get much seedling porn.

After 24 hours darkness I checked them and four had broken the soil. 













I took a shot of this one than again after 12 hours of light
before







after







Trippy huh? So 5 days after opening the package of seeds here is what I got,







The fifth pot was over watered and slowed her down but she is coming...








So it looks like I'll have five Tangerine dream to start with. I think I'm going to pop three of the train and three bubba, that way I can save a couple of each for later grows.

Anyway, I fed the Silver jack, bloom and cal-mag @750ppm pH 6.4 we got lots of sunny days ahead to fatten those girls up. The G-13 has been hanging for about 5 days now. I added a box fan (its pointed towards the floor) sure moves air around. Temps high 70"s day mid 40"s night.








G-13







Silver Jack








I'm gonna get in there tomorrow and clean them up some.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 9, 2011)

That silver jack looks awesome cruz, great job! Those tangerine dreams sure popped up fast as well.


----------



## gumball (Apr 9, 2011)

Well it looks like barnies farm finally fixed there TD bean problem, it could be your grow skills too!

The rest of the garden looks great too, bet you can't wait to dive into that G13 : weed:


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> That silver jack looks awesome cruz, great job! Those tangerine dreams sure popped up fast as well.


 Thanks man, she's a looker alright, I am watering her clones a bit more to see if I can increase size a bit.



gumball said:


> Well it looks like barnies farm finally fixed there TD bean problem, it could be your grow skills too!
> 
> The rest of the garden looks great too, bet you can't wait to dive into that G13 : weed:


Yeah, I read a bit about people having problems with them, This batch is fine. Could be others had over watered them.
You see I left the leaf on the G-13 to help ripen the trichomes, not sure if thats a good idea with these drying conditions.
Seems to be taking a lot longer to dry. My guess is these will need to hang for two weeks. But yea, cant wait to try it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 10, 2011)

Week 9 Silver Jack
Temps mid 80's overnight low 40's. Pretty big swing I know but there is not much I can do about it.
The girls are handling it ok, I'm seeing more swelling in these buds then the mom. Maybe cause of that nitrogen boost I gave them. I increased the water a bit too. Right now they are at 700ppm pH 6.7 bloom and cal-mag.















Here's a good shot of a single plant,








Cant forget the Master Kush,








I cut up four of the G-13 plants and spread out the buds to help dry them.
Looks like a lot more then there is. My guess, about 6 or 7 oz's








The kids are doing fine, the fifth one is up now. They kinda got away from me and stretched more then I thought so I moved them up a shelf where I have better lighting and more ventilation.
















They should be alright, guess it wouldn't hurt to make some props for them.


----------



## JealousGreen (Apr 10, 2011)

Seedlings look too stretchy for my taste.. I'd put a fan on them. I always germ my seeds in front of an occilating fan. The added stress keeps the seedlings strong. They're forced to develop good stem and root strength before they can start stretching. My seedlings usually have 2 nodes by the time they're that tall.

All the presoaking and humidity dome stuff is overkill... but that's my opinion. Your grow is killer. I'm for sure not talking any shit.

A friend brought me 2 Master Kush clones last night. I'm stoked to bring them into the mix.


----------



## JealousGreen (Apr 10, 2011)

Is that computer fan blowing across the seedlings? Maybe I'm stoned and should look more carefully at the pics before imparting my sage wisdom....


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ha!
Yea, it is. Thats a twister case fan and rated at 120 cfm. the air comes from outside. Thats on a thermostat. The 4 in fan on the left is constant and pointed at the light, that keeps a nice flow over the top of them. I want a large tap root so I wanted them tall, just not this tall. I may re-pot them and bury some of that stem. Yeah, I use that tray to keep water in because I move so much air it is hard to keep humidity in there. I presoak the seeds to speed things up. If they don't sink I lightly scrape around the edge. If I don't do this it can take much longer to pop, or not pop at all. works for me.

Anyway congrats on the Master kush clones, awesome strain.


----------



## gumball (Apr 10, 2011)

plants look good!! your grow('s) and its many stages has inspired a lot of mine


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks gumball, I don't know what it is I like about growing so much but once I started... well I just kept going. I guess I like the whole thing. The seed germinating and almost explosive growth into seedlings is exciting. The first flowers, like forth of July. Buds packing on weight and ripening trichomes is just awesome to watch. Not to mention the harvest. 

I forgot to mention you guys, I don't share my grows with friends and neighbors cause I'm afraid of getting ripped off. Yet just like everybody else, I have questions and want answers, I like that pat on the back when things work out and well hell yea, I like to show off. I couldn't do that without you guys.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 11, 2011)

There really does look to be a lot on those G13s, a lot more than 6-7oz but I'll take your word for it haha. 

Got a real soft spot for that master kush!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

Definitely look like some frosty goodness, your patients should be very happy Cruze.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> There really does look to be a lot on those G13s, a lot more than 6-7oz but I'll take your word for it haha.
> 
> Got a real soft spot for that master kush!


Man, I hear ya. I'm gonna have to grow some more of that. I bet her main cola will be outstanding.
Wouldn't it be something if you started a bunch of those then removed all the lower stuff, pushed them together and had nothing but a forest of baseball bat size colas?



billcollector99 said:


> Definitely look like some frosty goodness, your patients should be very happy Cruze.


Well I don't actually meet everyone but I haven't had any complaints from the dispensary.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Man, I hear ya. I'm gonna have to grow some more of that. I bet her main cola will be outstanding.
> Wouldn't it be something if you started a bunch of those then removed all the lower stuff, pushed them together and had nothing but a forest of baseball bat size colas?


 Sounds like the results of a well planned Scrog.


----------



## gumball (Apr 11, 2011)

cruzer always guesses an ounce or so less, give or take a pound (we all remember last summer  )  must be the not wanting to get your hopes up syndrome, I do that when I price stuff so as not to get hurt when it costs more than I thought!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 12, 2011)

ok... maybe there is a little more then that.


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 12, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> OK, so I'm fashionably late!
> 
> Seats all pulled up and ready to fly!!


Shit Man!!! There's a big old pile of dust on this damn chair....looks like I've been away for awhile.....with good reason... 



cruzer101 said:


> Thanks gumball, I don't know what it is I like about growing so much but once I started... well I just kept going. I guess I like the whole thing. The seed germinating and almost explosive growth into seedlings is exciting. The first flowers, like forth of July. Buds packing on weight and ripening trichomes is just awesome to watch. Not to mention the harvest.
> 
> I forgot to mention you guys, I don't share my grows with friends and neighbors cause I'm afraid of getting ripped off. Yet just like everybody else, I have questions and want answers, I like that pat on the back when things work out and well hell yea, I like to show off. I couldn't do that without you guys.


What a perfect, awesome post I came back in on!!! First off cruzer I caught completely back up with this grow (sorry for you guys I haven't yet visited but I'm working from the bottom up  ). It's just fucking amazing. How you just stated is what I instantly felt once my grow came in. It must be "the universe", serendipity or whatever you want to call it but I guess I lost my job for a reason. YOU were the one I asked for help when it came to bugs and YOU saved me!!!  THANK YOU for helping me bring in my first harvest!!!!

I dedicate the first bud porn shots that I just now took. And I'd like to ask you your opinion. These are the first shots I've taken with a flash in a week. They just finished their ninth week (Skywalker OG and Blue Dream). They've been under 1000w HPS for a week. I gradually reduced their nutes and now they have been flushing on R/O water only for the last 3 days and the PPM's are up to 50 from 0. Also under HPS trichs look cloudy but the pics under flash look like they are starting to glow amber. The leaves are definitely yellowed (they still looked green under HPS).

I'm starting to think they are ready to harvest. How many more days on R/O should I let them go so I get a good flush or are they ready now? This is one of the most amazing things I have done in my life and I feel like a proud Poppa again!!























Oh, and why have I been away??? I've been busy building some new cabinets but instead of them being 4x3x2 I'm making them 18x16x7. I guess we'll have to start calling me a Farmer. 






And you see I'm now breaking it in quite well! You should come by my thread and see the rest!






Oh, and sorry for the hijack!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi gambler, good to see ya back in the mix, Glad to help.
Thanks for the update, you girls are looking sweet. Nice job bud. Yea, I would flush 3 days after the ppms hit 50 to be sure.
Looks like you got a bit more space to play with. You are steppin up man, be thoughtful of what you post, ya gotta assume big brother is surfing the forums and you're not just a guy with a couple plants in a cabinet now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Speaking of a couple plants in a cabinet, here is a quick update on the seedlings.

Once I lowered the light they stopped growing up and started growing out. 
Still, I made little props out of that crafts wire just in case but I didnt re-pot them yet. I'm thinking I will move them to 1 gal smart pots and put them under the 400w CMH for the time in the veg cab then another transfer to the 7 gal smart pots in the greenhouse this summer.








I started watering from the bottom by dipping them in a bowl of water.







Then I dump the excess water in the tub to help with humidity.







Then drop the light back down.








.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Seedlings looking good, You planning on momming any of them out?


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ya know, I thought of that but I figure these girls will be vegging for months and I got access to as many clones as I want.
The lower branches will need to be pruned anyway. I remember all that stuff I tossed last year. Couple garbage cans full.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, looks like the best I can do on the 1 gal pots is $3.15 ea. I was thinking more like half that. 
Second thought I wont go that route, I got some 7 in square I'll use. They wont air prune but I don't think thats what I want anyway.


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 13, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi gambler, good to see ya back in the mix, Glad to help.
> Thanks for the update, you girls are looking sweet. Nice job bud. Yea, I would flush 3 days after the ppms hit 50 to be sure.
> Looks like you got a bit more space to play with. You are steppin up man, be thoughtful of what you post, ya gotta assume big brother is surfing the forums and you're not just a guy with a couple plants in a cabinet now.


Well then it just must be plain fucking serendipity. That would be tomorrow and I'm supposed to head to Vegas for 3 days. I've got flower room 4 all setup to dry. Perfectly dark, RH around 45-55% and I have 6 16" fans. I'll hang the girls in the center of the room and put a fan in each corner creating a nice little vortex. The plants are already enmeshed in the small screen so when I cut, all I have to do is hang the plant upside down hanging it by the screen. What a fucking brilliant man I am!!!  

Regarding UTR, I understand that completely. But I also know *that I'm doing the right thing, for the right reasons.* This isn't about money, it's about purpose and legacy. Look at Cervantes, Rosenthal and others who stood up for what was right. I did everything right to protect my family so I'm the only one. I'm paying every tax I can, attending City Council meetings, joining the City Chamber of Commerce and will donate to whatever charity the police department sponsors. They can arrest me and I'll be fine, and they will have to deal with the publicity once they find out how I've been conducting business and conducting my life, in a truly decent and respectful manner. If I have to I have enough retirement to do this all over again a couple of times. So go big or go home is what I say. I only have one life to live and I just made this the top of my "bucket list". I'm commited.

peace


----------



## gumball (Apr 13, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Ya know, I thought of that but I figure these girls will be vegging for months and I got access to as many clones as I want.
> The lower branches will need to be pruned anyway. I remember all that stuff I tossed last year. Couple garbage cans full.


Hell, you should see about giving clones back to your collective, hell there may be something in it for ya. I know your not in it for money, but who knows.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Wow, looks like the best I can do on the 1 gal pots is $3.15 ea. I was thinking more like half that.
> Second thought I wont go that route, I got some 7 in square I'll use. They wont air prune but I don't think thats what I want anyway.


How many are you looking for? How does $2 a piece sound?


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 14, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> So go big or go home is what I say. I only have one life to live and I just made this the top of my "bucket list". I'm commited.
> 
> peace


Ha! go for it man. sounds like you got you're ducks in a row. 



gumball said:


> Hell, you should see about giving clones back to your collective, hell there may be something in it for ya. I know your not in it for money, but who knows.


 Never asked... I don't know man, I suppose I could. 



billcollector99 said:


> How many are you looking for? How does $2 a piece sound?


Price sounds good man, after re thinking it I think I'm better off with a solid side so I don't air prune though. 
I don't know, what do you guys think?


----------



## gumball (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats a hard one, cause you want to transplant into larger so would the air pruning now slow the roots from growing in the larger pots later??? you did solid side to start last year, then up canned to the larger air pots out in the GH, right? Probably easier to take out of the solid sided pots too, huh


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2011)

gumball said:


> Thats a hard one, cause you want to transplant into larger so would the air pruning now slow the roots from growing in the larger pots later??? you did solid side to start last year, then up canned to the larger air pots out in the GH, right? Probably easier to take out of the solid sided pots too, huh


I havent had any problems upgrading from small fabric pots to the larger ones, and they arent that hard to transplant either, easiest way is to roll them off, like a tube sock.


----------



## gumball (Apr 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I havent had any problems upgrading from small fabric pots to the larger ones, and they arent that hard to transplant either, easiest way is to roll them off, like a tube sock.


Ok, thats cool then! Wish I could use them, but I guess if I run ebb&flo or some variant I wont gain much if I could.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2011)

gumball said:


> Ok, thats cool then! Wish I could use them, but I guess if I run ebb&flo or some variant I wont gain much if I could.


Ebb and flow in buckets with a brain??


----------



## gumball (Apr 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Ebb and flow in buckets with a brain??


no, in 3" pvc pipes and a 3 gallon rubbermaid  it will have a pump and bottom feed 3-6 times a day (gotta work that out). Not all operational as of yet, waiting for some plants to get out first!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Week 10 Silver Jack.
Temps are rising high 80"s day mid 50's night. I'm getting more daylight, hit 13 hours today so I turned off the 600w light. I started nutrients at 700ppm last Sunday and its still at 600ppm. I'm gonna drain the res and fill with straight water for this last week.








The plant in the front has some real cool looking fall colors, the rest are mostly yellow.







Last grow I put the tallest plant in the middle and it stayed the tallest. This grow I put the smallest plant in the middle and it stayed the smallest. I guess it makes no difference.







Lower bud shot,







Upper bud shot,







trich shot of lower bud under light,














I thought about it last night and figured if I was going to do something about the pot size I had better do it quick if it was going to make any difference. So I pulled one out of the green pot and sure enough the roots were already starting to wind around the bottom of the cup so i transplanted all of them to the pots I had last night.














Its been about 14 hours since I moved them and they are lookin fine. 
The runt in the back isn't doing much, if it doesn't kick in soon I think I'm gonna trash it.
I fill that white tray in the front with water every day and hang a towel so the bottom is in it and wicks up the water, helps increase humidity.

The plants hanging in the shed are drying out a bit faster now the temps have increased, I probably wont get a good snap for a few days yet though.

Forgot to mention, I started these girls on Hygrozyme. 6mil per gallon, I read some good things about it and I'm going to use it throughout the grow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2011)

How late in to flower did you use the DR Doom foggers Cruz?


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 15, 2011)

The dr doom was like a month before cutting. I used pyrethrum about 2 weeks before.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 15, 2011)

that pyrethrum was the one that worked really Good, isnt that right cruzer i cant rememeber.


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 15, 2011)

> *Last grow I put the tallest plant in the middle and it stayed the tallest. This grow I put the smallest plant in the middle and it stayed the smallest. I guess it makes no difference.
> *


ive noticed that too.

interesting, but strange. i wonder if the same thing would happen with seedlings, instead of clones.

one would think that clones from the same mom would have a similair growth height.

perhaps it has something to do with the apical dominance of the branch the cutting was cloned from?

who knows.... any theories?


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> that pyrethrum was the one that worked really Good, isnt that right cruzer i cant rememeber.


Well, yea. It was highly recommended and seemed to work well, I remember seeing no movement for like a week after using it but I still had a boatload of mites in the end.



IAm5toned said:


> ive noticed that too.
> 
> interesting, but strange. i wonder if the same thing would happen with seedlings, instead of clones.
> 
> ...


I did take clones from upper as well as lower shoots. Then cherry picked those. 
They were all pretty close in size, could have been the amount of water. Maybe I had that nozzle a little more closed then the rest.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 16, 2011)

Second half of week 10 update, got a vid and shots of the G-13 drying.

[youtube]7IlguD-Kntc[/youtube]


Its been about 2 weeks now and I am just starting to get a snap.






















Last four shots are of the one cola.
I can see how the plant pulls the nitrogen out of the fan leaf that is left.





























.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 everyone! I spent my day trimming the G-13 and the silver jack mom. Got them in paper bags now, looks like they will be there a while. I'm gonna be gone this weekend, Trip to Vegas! Yeah, gonna celebrate my sisters birthday. When I get back the rest of the Silver Jack will come down. My tangerine dream kiddies are doing alright. Got four that are going to the green house for sure. Gonna wait till I get back to pop the Bubba Kush and Train Wreck. Those will get much bigger then the TD 

So I guess this is officially the beginning of my 2011 grow.
I plan on six plants, 4 tangerine dream, 1 Train Wreck and 1 Bubba Kush.
These will veg all summer in seven gallon smart pots. I'm sure that will fill the thing.

Tangerine dream first two weeks,

[youtube]wZxugFlOgII[/youtube]


So today I figure that runt in the back isn't gonna do anything so I moved the girls to get better light.
got a few shots.


















































I got a little curling on a few leaves, I bet its cause I didn't pH after adding that hygrozyme.
They are gong to get a good watering tomorrow to tide them over the weekend, I'll use bottled spring water.


----------



## gumball (Apr 21, 2011)

looks good brother  have a great time in Vegas


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 21, 2011)

what ^ said!


----------



## lonestand (Apr 22, 2011)

wow amazing work as alwasy cruz! Funny that i just ordered me some TD also! Im going to be using soil tho so it will be interesting watching how yours turn out compared to mine.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 25, 2011)

gumball said:


> looks good brother  have a great time in Vegas





WOWgrow said:


> what ^ said!


Ha!
Thanks guys, I just got back, with all the crap the airlines put you through it took almost 5 hours for an hour flight. Had fun though, took a cab from the strip to sin city, (the old Vegas) more my style. Actually came back with $500 in my pocket. I'll get an update on the girls up tomorrow. Couldn't medicate while I was out there cause I didn't wanna take a chance at the airlines. 

Ahhh,,,, fuck Vegas, HEADBAND BABY!



lonestand said:


> wow amazing work as alwasy cruz! Funny that i just ordered me some TD also! Im going to be using soil tho so it will be interesting watching how yours turn out compared to mine.


 Cool man, good to see ya round again.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 25, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha!
> Thanks guys, I just got back, with all the crap the airlines put you through it took almost 5 hours for an hour flight. Had fun though, took a cab from the strip to sin city, (the old Vegas) more my style. Actually came back with $500 in my pocket. I'll get an update on the girls up tomorrow. Couldn't medicate while I was out there cause I didn't wanna take a chance at the airlines.
> 
> Ahhh,,,, fuck Vegas, HEADBAND BABY!


Sounds like a great trip, would love to go to vegas one day. You came back with 500 as well, nice work cruz! 

Did you get a weight on that G13?


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea, Like Gumball said, I low balled my estimate. 
I think I went a little to far cause it was twice as much. 12oz's

Gonna cut the silverjack tomorrow.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Got some shots of the Tang dream tonight, They went a couple days without water no problem. I tossed the runt and watered the rest with 270ppm hydrozyme but this time I pH'ed it to 6.5 Looks like they grew an inch or so. The fans are outside the pots.




























I move the light up for pics.
Here is where I keep it.















Almost time to fire up that 400w CMH


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 26, 2011)

12 oz, thats great man. Hows the smoke? Got no chance of getting that G13 over here.

The TD are coming along real nice, I haven't even seen a grow with this strain from start to finish so im stoked to watch this one.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hows the smoke? I don't know yet, haven't tried it. I moved it from bags to jars last night. It could still use a little trimming. I leave the last set or two of sun leaves to protect the trichomes on the buds. 
I also got the silver jack mum in a jar. She was about 3oz (2.85) It will be interesting to see the difference in yield from mum vs clone. What I can tell you is the silver jack is stronger smelling then the G-13 going into the jars but don't know what I got for sure till they cure for a couple weeks. 

Yea I am happy with how the TD is coming along, I think I got a good start with them. Now I plan to veg them for about a month then transplant to the large smart pot in the green house. I hope those small square pots will be large enough to hold them that long.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeh the silver jack mum was a bit of a beast. I'd be interested in gettin a smoke report for both of those if you can be bothered, im sure others would appreciate it as wlel. 

Another month in those pots? I've had mine in the same sized pots as those for a 3 weeks and repotted last night, the rootballs were pretty dense. Might be worth just slipping them out the pots to see how the roots are looking. I have been using rhizotonic though and that stuff is like steroids for the roots.


----------



## gumball (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice update Cruzer, glad everything made it through vegas, including you


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Yeh the silver jack mum was a bit of a beast. I'd be interested in gettin a smoke report for both of those if you can be bothered, im sure others would appreciate it as wlel.
> 
> Another month in those pots? I've had mine in the same sized pots as those for a 3 weeks and repotted last night, the rootballs were pretty dense. Might be worth just slipping them out the pots to see how the roots are looking. I have been using rhizotonic though and that stuff is like steroids for the roots.


Really? good to know. Yeah, I'm using that hygrozyme this round and I do see a difference in their growth. I looked under my pots and I do see roots already in the holes. I think what I want is exactly what you described, pretty dense root ball that will just explode in those smart pots. 

Smoke reports I'm not really good at. IDK I read others and they either all sound the same or it sounds like an acid trip. 
Me? well some works and some don't. I call top grade what I can feel after the first hit and the stone lasts a couple hours.
I just pulled a nug of the silver mum and I will give it a try.



gumball said:


> Nice update Cruzer, glad everything made it through vegas, including you


Ha thanks bro, Crazy shit man, I did the roller coaster at NY NY, Saw this gal jump off the stratosphere (she got more balls then I do) and did a zip line down Fremont street listening to American pie with the light show going and people screaming, it was great.

Everything cost an arm and a leg though, like $3.24 for a cup of coffee in the hotel lounge.
What money you bring to Vegas, stays in Vegas.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 27, 2011)

Kick ass, subscribed


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Really? good to know. Yeah, I'm using that hygrozyme this round and I do see a difference in their growth. I looked under my pots and I do see roots already in the holes. I think what I want is exactly what you described, pretty dense root ball that will just explode in those smart pots.
> 
> Smoke reports I'm not really good at. IDK I read others and they either all sound the same or it sounds like an acid trip.
> Me? well some works and some don't. I call top grade what I can feel after the first hit and the stone lasts a couple hours.
> I just pulled a nug of the silver mum and I will give it a try.


Lol, you're an old school stoner cruz. I dont mean one those massive write ups, you forget what youre reading by the time you reach the finish haha. Just a quick few words on the taste and high really. If you really don't want to, just tell me its good, really good and ill be satisfied lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Silver Jack initial smoke report:

OK, so this has hung dry for two weeks then 4 days in a paper sack then 24hrs in a jar. I opened the jar and the dank smell almost knocked me over. Zero moisture in the jar and the nugs are sticky.

Here is the bud I used. I leave the last leaf so as not to knock off the trichs.









Here I removed the outer leaf,









Little closer shot,









This is some good shit man, First hit and I felt it down to my finger tips. Came on strong like the Casey Jones but not as harsh. It expands but doesnt blow your fucking head off. Smoked about half the doob. Lasted a good couple hours cause I forgot to do this report last night.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

you know on films when they're walking through a forest and then they get a glimpse of something then part the bushes and its some godly sight, that's what it felt like going from pic one to pic two. That is some beautiful looking bud mate! Sounds like the smoke is knockout as well. Also, zig zags, nice choice


----------



## gumball (Apr 27, 2011)

I know what you mean about Vegas, I went in 09, and damn I spent $20 for a coke and ice at a titty bar, WTF!! I was pissed off already too and didnt really care to be there, I bout blew up!! 

Nice report on the silver jack. four weeks to dry huh, WOW that did it for ya there I bet!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 27, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> Kick ass, subscribed


Hey new growth, good to have ya on board.



WOWgrow said:


> you know on films when they're walking through a forest and then they get a glimpse of something then part the bushes and its some godly sight, that's what it felt like going from pic one to pic two. That is some beautiful looking bud mate! Sounds like the smoke is knockout as well. Also, zig zags, nice choice


Yeah it is isn't it. I'm real happy with the potency of this strain, size wise it could yield more.
I'll bust out a nug of the G-13 and do one on that tomorrow, I still got a good bit of the silver jack doobie. 



gumball said:


> I know what you mean about Vegas, I went in 09, and damn I spent $20 for a coke and ice at a titty bar, WTF!! I was pissed off already too and didnt really care to be there, I bout blew up!!
> 
> Nice report on the silver jack. four weeks to dry huh, WOW that did it for ya there I bet!!


I hear ya. I wanted to see a show but there was nothing good to see. Carrot top? gimme a break. 
Next time it will be different. I'll plan on it. This was more of a spur of the moment thing.

That was 2 weeks hanging then 4 days in bags so like 2 1/2 weeks really.
But yea, It sure did do it for me!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 27, 2011)

I took down the rest of the silverjack.

Harvest day pics.







couple bud shots,





































Last one left, but she sure has filled out well.
Master Kush




































Un fucking real huh? 
Gonna run 650ppm flower nutes this last week then flush for a week or maybe two. If I leave her out there any longer I think she will start to re-veg.


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 27, 2011)

oh. my. fucking. god.

i need a cig after that


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 27, 2011)

wholly budsticks. The master kush has chunked up real good.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 27, 2011)

I bet you can guess what is going out here next winter.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 28, 2011)

IAm5toned said:


> oh. my. fucking. god.
> 
> i need a cig after that


Lol, same man! That is a really gorgeous looking plant cruz, the way god intended her! Gonna fatten up big style in the next couple as well. Stoked for ya cruz.


----------



## gumball (Apr 28, 2011)

The master kush looks great man, she is HUGE  I wonder if starting from seed had anything to do with it. I know she was bigger when she came out, but wow


----------



## LeeroySlim (Apr 28, 2011)

hey mate i been using a greenhouse for sometime now, but just to veg and flower in the normal season. i want to add some additional lighting so i can veg in the middle of winter and flower just before the outdoor season starts. i cant veg indoor and put out to flower like u, so im thinking of adding a 50watt cfl above each plant to come on for 4 hours when the sun goes down, i no this low wattage will not promote growth but do u think it would be enough to hold them in veg?


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 28, 2011)

looking amazing cruzer, that master kush looking really good, and awesome yeild on ur other stuff u cut!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, I sat in there this morning and had my morning smoke and coffee just looking at her.
Then I looked a max... There could have been 5 of those... Oh well.



LeeroySlim said:


> hey mate i been using a greenhouse for sometime now, but just to veg and flower in the normal season. i want to add some additional lighting so i can veg in the middle of winter and flower just before the outdoor season starts. i cant veg indoor and put out to flower like u, so im thinking of adding a 50watt cfl above each plant to come on for 4 hours when the sun goes down, i no this low wattage will not promote growth but do u think it would be enough to hold them in veg?


Hey Slim, I think that would do it as long as the plants where small enough. Anything over 2 feet I would want a little more light.
You been growing in a greenhouse for a while, let me ask you a question. Do your temps stay about 15° higher then outside? How do you keep yours cool?


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 28, 2011)

I got the rest of the crop started, 3 Train Wreck and 3 Bubba Kush.
















Here is a shot of Max. My boy's almost a year old.








Birds just landed over by the greenhouse, Get'em Max!


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 28, 2011)

Sweet I want to see good bubba kush. What is the "real" bubba kush? I always thought it was Hindu kush x bubblegum but I've also heard OG x bubblegum


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've heard a few things, Original is Hindu I think. One is a pre 98 cut but not sure of the genetics. Maybe that's the OG cut I forgot. Grew one last summer from a clone I got from a dispensary and I really liked it so I got seed from Greenhouse seeds. Grown there seed in the past and never had any complaints. I grew their Train Wreck last year in my cab and it did well. Cant wait to see what it can do in the sun.

May seem like I'm starting late, I am. I let them get too big last year and wanna keep the roof on this round. 
If I do this right I will have six or eight fat 6 foot tall plants in the end that yield about 6 lbs.

Should be a good show.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see those beans poppin and out under the sun  Your last harvest is pretty outstanding, some beautiful trich shots there. That silverjack sounds like my kinda medication 

Gotta love trainwreck one of my alltime favorite smokes, I love how it creeps on you!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 29, 2011)

pics of shed on page one unfkn believable seeing as i watched it being built -its bettern my house 

and i have not visted since the dog was a pup everything grows at your place 

ill be checkin this grow saw the resuls frm th last -WOW

your pics are _WOW

1Luv Stay True


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 29, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Can't wait to see those beans poppin and out under the sun  Your last harvest is pretty outstanding, some beautiful trich shots there. That silverjack sounds like my kinda medication
> 
> Gotta love trainwreck one of my alltime favorite smokes, I love how it creeps on you!!!


Creeps on ya? 
Oh yea, you mean after you get run over? LOL. I hear ya man. Its the stone that keeps stoning.



Dwezelitsame said:


> pics of shed on page one unfkn believable seeing as i watched it being built -its bettern my house
> 
> and i have not visted since the dog was a pup everything grows at your place
> 
> ...


Hey Dwezel, good to see ya back.
Thanks man, what you dont see is I take a boatload of pics, load them up and twist a fatty.
Then get stoned and fuck with the pics for a while and pick the best ones. Sometimes It takes hours but I dig it.

That last set of Master Kush I wanted three but I just couldn't narrow it down so I posted a few more.
Glad you guys like them. I never was into photography until I started growing.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 29, 2011)

TD is at three weeks now.
I moved them to the larger cab. Under the 400w now, about a foot away.





































Going to start feeding them tomorrow.
Moved the other seed from water to paper towel last night and 4 out of the other 6 have sprouted today. Gonna give them another day then rooter cubes.

.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats 3 weeks from seed?? Holy crap!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yea man, I guess it pays to baby them. They have constant supply of air from outside and temps have been perfect.
I'm using hygrozyme this round for the first time so that has something to do with it. I think by adding that wet towel and getting some humidity in there helps a lot too. Although I did get one that didn't do as well as the others. I tossed it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea man, I guess it pays to baby them. They have constant supply of air from outside and temps have been perfect.
> I'm using hygrozyme this round for the first time so that has something to do with it. I think by adding that wet towel and getting some humidity in there helps a lot too. Although I did get one that didn't do as well as the others. I tossed it.


They look amazing for being so young!! Guess just a sign of things to come


----------



## LeeroySlim (Apr 30, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks guys, I sat in there this morning and had my morning smoke and coffee just looking at her.
> Then I looked a max... There could have been 5 of those... Oh well.
> 
> 
> ...


hey mate thanx for your reply. in over cast days and at night the temps are few degress hotter inisde the greenhouse, but on the days where the sun is hitting the roof its deff 15d celcius or more inside, i have a couple extraction fans on the roof to suck the hot air out. my crop isnt visible from the road or to neighbours so i can really open up the doors to let the air flow in. but in the middle of summer it has gotten up to 60degrees celcius inside with no ill affect, it sounds hard to believe but it could be the strain or the fact i grow in coco so i water from 4 to 6 times a day so maybe keeping the roots wet and cooler makes the diff. i was actually considering puting up a shade cloth on the roof i can wined on or off just to use it between 12 and 3pm on the really hot days, but since i cant see any problems i didnt bother.


----------



## cutman (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol well dude it looks like those arm size bud are in town great job my friend.....


iam5toned said:


> oh. My. Fucking. God.
> 
> I need a cig after that


----------



## cruzer101 (May 1, 2011)

LeeroySlim said:


> hey mate thanx for your reply. in over cast days and at night the temps are few degress hotter inisde the greenhouse, but on the days where the sun is hitting the roof its deff 15d celcius or more inside, i have a couple extraction fans on the roof to suck the hot air out. my crop isnt visible from the road or to neighbours so i can really open up the doors to let the air flow in. but in the middle of summer it has gotten up to 60degrees celcius inside with no ill affect, it sounds hard to believe but it could be the strain or the fact i grow in coco so i water from 4 to 6 times a day so maybe keeping the roots wet and cooler makes the diff. i was actually considering puting up a shade cloth on the roof i can wined on or off just to use it between 12 and 3pm on the really hot days, but since i cant see any problems i didnt bother.


Thats sounds good. unfortunately when I open mine up I get a bunch of bugs. I didn't wanna go with an extraction fan on the roof cause I was thinking it would block the sun. On the other hand like you say a shade cloth. What to you think about a second layer like clear plastic over my roof like 6 inches away. Do you think like 6mil plastic sheet would allow enough light but stop heat cause air could go between. 



cutman said:


> Lol well dude it looks like those arm size bud are in town great job my friend.....


Hey bud, Yea those last couple rounds just produced some small colas its nice to see a big one again.
This will be the last one for a while though. Just getting the summer crop underway now.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 1, 2011)

24 hours in water then 24 hours in the cube and bingo!
We got 4 out of six up.

Train on the left and bubba on the right.














I started three of each.



Here's the TD, I got about another inch of of vertical growth over the last 24 hours.
At this rate I bet they double in size in two more weeks. 














They responded well to 500ppm Flora Vida grow and hygrozyme pH 6.5


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

Lookin good bro, they have some very vigorous growth huh.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 1, 2011)

Ah shit, and I thought it was my growing skills.
Shh, don't tell everybody.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Ah shit, and I thought it was my growing skills.
> Shh, don't tell everybody.


LOL im sure that had ALOT to do with it too.


----------



## LeeroySlim (May 2, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thats sounds good. unfortunately when I open mine up I get a bunch of bugs. I didn't wanna go with an extraction fan on the roof cause I was thinking it would block the sun. On the other hand like you say a shade cloth. What to you think about a second layer like clear plastic over my roof like 6 inches away. Do you think like 6mil plastic sheet would allow enough light but stop heat cause air could go between.
> 
> 
> I think the plastic over the roof will let enough light in, in the winter i double bubble wrap my greenhouse and my girls still do really well. I no the company i bought my greenhouse off redpath.com.au under greenhouse accessories they have there twin skin grenehouses with the gap between each layer. there is a device u can run and attach it to an aircon and it pumps the cool air in that layer keeping the temps cooler.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Leeroy, I took a few minutes and Googled twin skin. I see what you mean with the blowers. 
I wasn't able to find any documentation as to how much cooler it get's it but Looks like it will help.

In the afternoon I get a breeze that comes from the back side. I'm gonna see if I can work with that by installing another layer of roofing panels on front and back about 4 inches above the original leaving a gap at the peak and open on the sides so air can blow through.

When there is no breeze the warmer air between the panels will be able to rise through that gap I mentioned. That combined with a couple other modifications, drilling holes in the wood spacers or bird blocks between the rafters and screening them. Also mounting a screen on the roof vent and keeping that propped open. 


Heres a sketch of what I am planning for anybody to comment on.


----------



## gumball (May 2, 2011)

I love it, great idea. Dont forget to maybe open up some airflow close to the bottom. Cant remember how much of this you may have done already, or how possible it is with your setup. But the air coming in from the bottom should help.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 2, 2011)

Cool, ya I think thats what Im gonna do. I got airflow through that big fan running under the water shed. Thats 1650 CFM but screened like it is its about half that. But its at ground level and at least 10, probably closer to 15° cooler air. Then 800 CFM exhaust on the opposite side at about 6 foot. I suppose I could reverse that if I need more intake... and I still got the A/C.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 2, 2011)

Forgot, I got some pics of the Silver Jack.
This is the second half of the Spring Harvest. Well almost, I still got that one Master Kush left.






















These girls dried much faster then the first batch. I don't have a snap yet but I can feel it. Didn't even need to separate the branches, kept them whole. I removed all the fan leaf but left a few leaves by the buds. This will be much easier to finish trimming.


----------



## gumball (May 3, 2011)

Great harvest!! I forgot about that big fan, your right you probably have enough low intake. Then again you probably shouldnt sweat that heat that bad as it really didnt seem to affect your grow much last year. More so it was the dew on the walls/roof and the buds getting wet because they were overgrowing the area.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks man, Yea these girls did pretty well. One was much heavier then the others, the second one down the line. Shouldn't be much longer and I will have weight. You got me thinking about this heat issue. If I were to think this summer will be the same as last then yea, I would agree with you but I don't. What keeps us from hitting 100° temps during the summer and fall is an onshore breeze. It comes through the golden gate then fills the valley. It creates a marine layer of cold air and fog that burns off in the morning but keeps temps around 85° during the day then like clockwork in the afternoon we get another one from the south, my guess is it come up the valley from Monterey. But it all depends on the the way the wind is blowing. When we get off shore breeze then we get baked. I've lived in the so bay most my life and usually we get two or three weeks of this towards the end of summer. It can happen any time though and last about a week. Last year we had a pretty consistent on shore breeze but thats not the norm. 

This dual roof thing would not be easy to do and without a constant air flow like a fan who knows how much it will help... if at all. 
Maybe it should just drill the holes and open the vent, screen them and see what that does.

Believe it or not I have been told I over do things. 

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 3, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> What keeps us from hitting 100° temps during the summer and fall is an onshore breeze. It comes through the golden gate then fills the valley. It creates a marine layer of cold air and fog that burns off in the morning but keeps temps around 85° during the day then like clockwork in the afternoon we get another one from the south, my guess is it come up the valley from Monterey.


Dont you feel like you should be stood in front of a green screen making various hand gestures while saying this, lol. Can tell you mustve lived there a long time, all I know about my area is that its cold as canada in the winter!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 3, 2011)

G-13 smoke report.
Well, I'm sorry to say the g-13 wasn't all that. From what I read about it the stuff it sounded like the best Indica strain out there, I don't know, It pretty much like the Blueberry. Smooth smoke, average strength body buzz. Good daytime indica I guess, as the buzz doesn't last but an hour. Thats my experience, maybe different for others but I gotta add some bubble hash to this to get where I wanna be.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Dont you feel like you should be stood in front of a green screen making various hand gestures while saying this, lol. Can tell you mustve lived there a long time, all I know about my area is that its cold as canada in the winter!


Ha! 

No kidding. Its really an awesome climate.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 3, 2011)

Whats the strongest Indica out there?
I got Mazar seed I've had for a couple years now. I haven't grown it cause its not feminized and I only got five. Maybe I should grow that out this summer in the cab, separate and pollinate one female to get a buncha seed then when I grow those I can just toss the males or collect pollen and cross my own... yea, I got some freebie fem seed from that last order to fill the cab back up with once I pull the males, I can start those too... I'm liken the idea. That would keep me busy while the girls are growing in the greenhouse this summer. Shall we go hydro or soil?


----------



## 3eyes (May 3, 2011)

Hydro for yield or soil for taste, looking at what you pulled last summer I'd go with the earthy taste that you get from soil as yield is certainly nothing for you to worry about lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 3, 2011)

Id also go for the soil as well mate. It's messier but like ^ said, not like your growing for profit either, but just for some primo weed, taste is a criteria that falls into the primo weed category. Do it cruz!


----------



## lonestand (May 3, 2011)

i say go soil, seems to give me the best quality buds


----------



## cruzer101 (May 3, 2011)

Well now thats three votes for soil based on the taste.

What I hadn't mentioned is If it were hydro I would use a waterfarm 8 pack for containers, coco husk for media, recycle waste drip system. I got the full line of Dutch Masters Gold nutrients with additives as well liquid light and zone. I also got a new chiller so I think I can do it right.

I like trying new things and I never grew in coco before besides I got all this stuff already. I gotta say, I'm leaning that way.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2011)

Coco is nice, I think if you are looking for a heavy hitting indica, look into northern lights, almost every time I have it, it is some potent knockout body buzz stuff.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 4, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Well now thats three votes for soil based on the taste.
> 
> What I hadn't mentioned is If it were hydro I would use a waterfarm 8 pack for containers, coco husk for media, recycle waste drip system. I got the full line of Dutch Masters Gold nutrients with additives as well liquid light and zone. I also got a new chiller so I think I can do it right.
> 
> I like trying new things and I never grew in coco before besides I got all this stuff already. I gotta say, I'm leaning that way.


Oh sweet, I grow in coco and it is the biz. I've seen people using hydro systems with it and doing really well, I just water by hand because im cheap, lol. I change my vote. coco hydro!


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Well now thats three votes for soil based on the taste.
> 
> What I hadn't mentioned is If it were hydro I would use a waterfarm 8 pack for containers, coco husk for media, recycle waste drip system. I got the full line of Dutch Masters Gold nutrients with additives as well liquid light and zone. I also got a new chiller so I think I can do it right.
> 
> I like trying new things and I never grew in coco before besides I got all this stuff already. I gotta say, I'm leaning that way.


New chiller? Yeah, sounds like you've made up your mind...lol


----------



## gumball (May 4, 2011)

I would love to see a greenhouse waterfarm grow during one of your winter grows.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 4, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> New chiller? Yeah, sounds like you've made up your mind...lol


Ha! I guess it does. 
I've had this chiller for over a year now, I just been vegging in soil so I haven't used it yet.



WOWgrow said:


> Oh sweet, I grow in coco and it is the biz. I've seen people using hydro systems with it and doing really well, I just water by hand because im cheap, lol. I change my vote. coco hydro!


 Gotcha on the vote. Yeah, after what I have read about coco, stable pH and water/nutrient retention combined with all the air in between it sounds like the perfect growing media.



gumball said:


> I would love to see a greenhouse waterfarm grow during one of your winter grows.


Ya know man I thought of that before building that hydro tube. I decided against it because of plant size. I figured there is no way I could veg them long enough to make a difference. Now you got me thinking, If I were to just use the top buckets in the tub to veg with it would give me enough height, then moved the pants in the top buckets to the system in the green house I could veg faster and get larger girls. I would need a heated platform out there... old water bed heater would work. Yeah, OK, sounds like a plan.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2011)

gumball said:


> I would love to see a greenhouse waterfarm grow during one of your winter grows.


care to explain


----------



## cruzer101 (May 4, 2011)

Got some shots of the second batch, Train in back and Bubba in the front. Look's like I got all of them to pop. The third train wreck just broke soil today. I took one pic each day, 





























They are at 5 days from seed now.
I'm pretty sure I will only be able to fit four of them in the greenhouse but it never hurts to have a backup.


The TD is 4 weeks today, They are just loving life.















Been watering every other day. Well, the last two were feed (500ppm) cause I mixed to much but the next two will be water with hygrozyme then back to feed.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 5, 2011)

OK, this morning I watered the Master Kush real good. Not a flush, just heavily watered. I want that chi ching to do its thing. I figure I got about a week left of flower power with the sun, then I hit 14 hours daylight. In another week or so it should be safe to bring the girls out here to veg this summer.

Silver Jack is done drying, I started taking it down today. In my case I move a lot of air and the buds can be dried well enough with a little moisture still left in the stem. I still didn't get a clean snap but I've found another way to test to see if its dry. I cut off a chunk of a top cola and roll it up. Take a couple hits, see if it burns evenly then set it in an ashtray. Let it set for 60 seconds, if it is still burning and I got white ash, time to cut. I still bag it for a couple days before jars.


Here's a shot of the first two plants.






















Looks like I better get started.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Coco is nice, I think if you are looking for a heavy hitting indica, look into northern lights, almost every time I have it, it is some potent knockout body buzz stuff.


Whoops, I missed this the other day, Northern Lights?
I've heard that was awesome and I have never grown it. Good suggestion man. I'll do it.


----------



## lonestand (May 5, 2011)

if your going to do NL i recomend Northern Lights #5.

beautiful strain


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

lonestand said:


> if your going to do NL i recomend Northern Lights #5.
> 
> beautiful strain


I agree.

Also, you might want to try another OG, however yield is usually diminished.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 5, 2011)

Ok, OG northern lights #5 then.
I'll check it out when I'm done here.

I got the first two plants bagged.














You can see I fill the bag up to the first fold. Anymore and ya gotta shake it a bunch.

Here's the next two, then I got one left.







Trichs didnt shine in the pic like they do, hella sparkles.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

LOL, now you are combining strains Cruze, I was saying as an alternative to Northern Lights, try growing another OG Kush strain.


----------



## The Snowman (May 5, 2011)

sub'd man!
blahblah


----------



## TCurtiss (May 6, 2011)

Cruzer

T here & I forgot about your grow & it looks great. I dont have the green house but I am working outside with a forced flower project. Something you may want to look into so you can harvest all summer long. 

Basically you need to cover your plants after 12 hours of sunlight, I have turned off my grow light in my grow cab & put my plants in there around 6:10 pm at the moment. Then taking them back outside after dusk

I have some great results going on, Jilly Bean @ week 3 of flowering


Keep up the great work & are you going to the cup next month?

T


----------



## WOWgrow (May 6, 2011)

3 weeks? Damn Tcurtis, that looks insane for only 3 weeks in!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> LOL, now you are combining strains Cruze, I was saying as an alternative to Northern Lights, try growing another OG Kush strain.


 Ha! yea, I got ya now.



The Snowman said:


> sub'd man!
> blahblah


 Welcome bro.



TCurtiss said:


> Cruzer
> 
> T here & I forgot about your grow & it looks great. I dont have the green house but I am working outside with a forced flower project. Something you may want to look into so you can harvest all summer long.
> 
> ...


Hey T, Nice plant ya got there jilly is awesome quality and she looks fantastic. 
I thought about force flowering but honestly, I'm too lazy.

Now going to the cup. Man, I didn't even know about it. Hell yea, that sounds cool.
Thanks Man!

Here is a link for otheres who may not know about it. 

*HIGH TIMES Medical Cannabis Cup* - San Francisco, 6/25/11
Saturday, June 25, 2011 at 12:00 PM - Sunday, June 26, 2011 at 9:00 PM (PT)


----------



## lonestand (May 6, 2011)

Wish they held that in new york!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 6, 2011)

Yea, it looks like you east coasters are outta luck unless you wanna fly out.

Took a break from trimming this morning and thought I would start getting the soil ready for this grow. I had just placed the used smart pots from the last grow off to the side and had to clean them, took a couple shots,































Then opened a brick of coco I got and fluffed it up.








I used pH 6.2 water from my res.







Look how much I got,







I figure this mixed with what I got left (the two garbage cans full) with some worm castings and guano will be enough for eight 7 gallon smartpots.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha! yea, I got ya now.
> 
> Welcome bro.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a good time!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

You are going straight coco? No perlite or peat?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 6, 2011)

For the cabinet grow I wanna go straight coco, yeah. 
I need to bulk up what I got for soil mix for the green house this year, I have used this mix all year and lose some each harvest. So this first purchase of the coco was really for that but I got some to mess with too. Maybe I will start the Train and bubba in it to get used to it. But anyway, ya think this and the two garbage cans behind it, plus whats left over in the pot on the ground (plant from last year I'll keep about half that soil) will fill eight of these smartpots?





















Maybe I should get a couple more bags of FFOC and black gold.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 6, 2011)

I dont think you have enough soil.  better buy more.

10 US gallons = 1.33680556 cubic feet X 8 pots = 10.7 Cubic feet of medium needed


----------



## cruzer101 (May 6, 2011)

Oh yea, these are 10 gallon pots not seven. Ya, at least a couple bags, I'll get two of each and more worm castings. I got some guano left over so I should be good.


----------



## HotPhyre (May 7, 2011)

Everything is looking in order and ready for a take of Grow this year!!!!

keep up the amazing work cruzer!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 7, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work cruz. Bet you'll be glad when it's done and you can just let em fly in the greenhouse. This years is gonna be class!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, yea it is a bit of work but I enjoy it.

I finished trimming the Silver Jack, Looks like I got about 2oz ea. The mum was closer to three. One thing about it, the buds were kinda small compared to other strains, took a long time to trim but Its worth it. So it looks like I about doubled the winter harvest by starting with 2 ft plants. I'm happy with it.






















Oh, BTW, The G-13 has really cured well. I mentioned before it wasn't all that great. I gotta say after about a month in jars the smell is dank and it seems stronger. So if you grow it be sure to cure it.

OK, 
That Master Kush plant is almost done, 







Tangerine dream is ready for the green house at about 9 inches tall.
They are sleepin, I guess the flash didnt go off. 








Then the train and bubba went into their first pots today.
I tossed the runt train wreck so that leaves me with five.















Hydrofarms version of the smart pot with handles. A little thicker fabric and well made but the dam things are an inch shorter then smart pots in the one gallon size. Handles are nice and would be great in the larger pots but I don't think they are needed at this size. This will hold them until they are ready for the 10 gallon.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 8, 2011)

I mixed in about 25% coco to the soil, watered them good and after under the T5's for a while I moved them to the larger cab. So heres the line up for this year. 4 tangerine dream, 2 Train wreck and 3 Bubba kush to start with. I figure I could lose two plants and still do ok.

































.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 8, 2011)

The silver jack harvest looks killer cruz, the phrase "quality not quantity" springs to mind. Quite a large quantity mind haha. You got any close ups on that master kush, she looks class. 

The TD are doing really well aren't they, damn, gonna get a nice head start on the other 5, from those pics doesn't look like you have any variation in phenos, hard to tell from here though. . Will be cool to compare the bubba from last year to this years. Good work as always my man.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 8, 2011)

Ha! quality over quantity is what I prefer but hell, why not both?

Sure man, I'll get some closer shots of Master Kush, Its cloudy today though.

Yeah the TD got about a month head start, I heard they were a short plant. They all have the fatter leaf, 5th set have nine pointers already I usually don't see that till later. We know what Bubba can do from last year and I figure Train wreck will be about Casey Jones size. My guess is they will catch them in about 6 weeks. In about a week I'll cut the master Kush, mover the TD out there and up the light cycle to 24 hours for a couple weeks. The race is on!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 8, 2011)

Hey, the sun came out for a bit and got some shots of the Master kush.












































Lower cola,








.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 9, 2011)

She looks bomb cruz, kind reminds me of a Northern lights no. 5 that I saw a while ago, really similar bud structure. That cola is gonna be huge!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, she is in week 10 now and getting fatter every day.

I picked up more soil today. I stopped by my hydro shop to check on the price of there flower nutes and they had a couple sacks of black gold for $12 ea so I snagged the last two they had and a sack of FF 








Then I started modifying the top vent, I removed the solar opener and made a frame out of some 2 by 4' wire fencing. 
















Figure I will cover the front with screen and run a couple wires to the back on an angle threaded through the screen to hold it in place.









The screen I got is a smaller mesh then insect screen. Its called "no see um" screen. 
Actually named after a tiny bug that gets through regular screen thats called no see em cause you never see them but they bite you. Thats what I read anyway. 








Check the difference in size of the holes. This stuff looks pretty tough too.
Kinda pricey cause its sold in bulk, I found a remnant online, 5ft by 10ft for like $15 shipped.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

That stuff looks like it'll keep em all out. You're gonna smash it this year cruz!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2011)

I keep showing my inlaw your thread cruze, in hopes of inspiring him to help me finish mine. 

Your DIY skills are impressive as always!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2011)

hey CRUZER! killa setup and gorgeous plants. My good buddy, WOW, told me about you ..... im really impressed with your gardening skills. Lovely Journal.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> That stuff looks like it'll keep em all out. You're gonna smash it this year cruz!


Thanks man, I hope so. I think I got a much better idea what the plants will do this time around. 



billcollector99 said:


> I keep showing my inlaw your thread cruze, in hopes of inspiring him to help me finish mine.
> 
> Your DIY skills are impressive as always!!


Ha! thats cool man. Hell, if ya lived further north I would come by and give ya a hand.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey CRUZER! killa setup and gorgeous plants. My good buddy, WOW, told me about you ..... im really impressed with your gardening skills. Lovely Journal.


Hi Amber, Thanks hun. Yeah I been at it for a few years now and with the help of all of you I think I finally got it right. Started in a cabinet that turned into two cabinets then build a green house. I found I really like growing. Stick around, it should be good.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2011)

I got my new pipe today. Last week I was surfing the site and found a journal of researchkitty's where he started making pipes, I read it through and deceided its about time I got some glass and bought one from him. Check it out.






















I thought it was a small bubbler but its not. Works out better actually, I dont have to worry about leaving water in it and spilling it. Really hits great, Not too hot cause of the small bowl and large stem. I'm stoked.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

pipe looks real nice. have you not heard though? you must've bought that from a LEO agent bro  just joking, I take it you have seen all the shit being posted in kitties thread?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2011)

Don't tell me you fell for that.
look at the date man. April 1st


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

lol, na man. I was referring to that Roland fella going off on one like something outta CSI!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 12, 2011)

LOL yeah, some people watch to much TV. 
I left a comment.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 16, 2011)

OK, I chopped the Master Kush, Started the Mazar, drilled some holes and got the pots ready for the girls.

Damn, this is gonna be a long post...


[youtube]LVIaepvdhk4[/youtube]



















































Trichs not as ripe as I would like but she has gone ten weeks.
I'm gonna hang the whole plant till its dry.







Remember those extra plants I had in the cab a couple months ago? 
Couple silver jack and a head band I gave to my buddy, well these are those.
Flowered outdoors no supplemental lighting in cali winter. He brought em over to dry.














I bet she's about 3 oz's


These seeds are a couple years old. I hope they are still good.
I'm using that foam stuff I got those clones in last winter. Soaked them for a couple hours then dropped them in the holes and covered them up.















See the three in the center of the water? I bet those are female.
It just seem like the best looking seeds always gravitate to the center of the water.
















Opened it up a bit, I was gong to cut the section out but the blade was too long so I cut a bunch of holes and I plan on screening them. 














Soil amended and ready, I mixed about half of the old soil with black gold and FF, put in a couple shovels full of coco and added some seabird quano then added a gallon of water mixed with fish emulsion.





















I got enough of the old soil to top them off when I transplant.
This way the best stuff is right under the root ball.

Here are the girls. Just in time too. The TD's have out grown the pots they are in.














Im going to let it sit until tomorrow then transplant.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 16, 2011)

master kush looks BOMB man. Bet she smokes reallll nice as well. Think you should take a leave the entire cola intact and get a pic of that, it is huge cruz! 

Those TD are gonna blow up after the transplant, cant wait!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 16, 2011)

Sure man, will do. Never grew a single cola like that. Probably be about a week then I'll separate it.
Yeah I think the girls are going to like their new home. I bet they double in size in a month. It's gonna be awesome.

That train wreck and Bubba Kush are not doing to bad either. May just move them all out there.


----------



## rosecitypapa (May 17, 2011)

'sup Cruzer!

Your greenhouse is great! I have a similar one put it's attached to the side of my house for passive solar. I noticed you have an AC. Is it not sized correctly? Is that why you decided to add a roof vent? I've not grown in my greenhouse due to security issues. Does it look like a ufo landing when you have the supplemental light moving on that rail? What are you doing about smell?


----------



## 3eyes (May 17, 2011)

Best of luck with the Mazar i had 5 but none of them germed, i hope yours are better would like to see how they grow.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 17, 2011)

rosecitypapa said:


> 'sup Cruzer!
> 
> Your greenhouse is great! I have a similar one put it's attached to the side of my house for passive solar. I noticed you have an AC. Is it not sized correctly? Is that why you decided to add a roof vent? I've not grown in my greenhouse due to security issues. Does it look like a ufo landing when you have the supplemental light moving on that rail? What are you doing about smell?


Hi rosecity, Welcome to my grow. 
Thanks man, I put a lot of work into it and keep tweaking on it. Its a lot of fun. That A/C works, I was using it in a spare room in my house but yeah, its just not powerful enough to cool the area by itself. I think its 5000 btu and I would need at least 8 probably 10 so rather then the expense of a new one and the added cost to the utility bill I am gonna try venting some and run it on real hot days. That 600 really does light up the area, I put blinders on the sides with reflective material so it dont shine in the neighbors yard but the ambient light still lights up my patio. Smell was an issue last year. I bought a scrubber and 700 cfm vortex fan installed it a month ago that runs along with the intake (1650 cfm) 









Hopefully that will reduce the smell some. I may try an ozone generator if it doesn't work well enough.




3eyes said:


> Best of luck with the Mazar i had 5 but none of them germed, i hope yours are better would like to see how they grow.


Sorry to hear that 3eyes, well this will be my third time with the strain. Over nuted the first one and killed it a couple years ago then the second time she flowered early and wouldn't reveg. Third times a charm I guess.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 17, 2011)

I got the Tangerine Dream out there today.
We got a cloudy day and partly cloudy tomorrow so I think its the best time for them.







They are still in there pots. Just in case they dont respond well I can move them back but I doubt it.















If they look fine tomorrow I'll transplant. Gonna go ahead and run the light all day today then just from 6 to 8pm for the rest of the month.


----------



## growmomma (May 17, 2011)

Well hell I always wait for u to post on the TD fan club page. I could have been following this all along?!? I feel like an idiot, oh well rough day.....n sub'd now so I don't miss anything! Great journal Cruzer girls look lovely as always  And thanks again for all your help.


----------



## gumball (May 17, 2011)

Some great updates cruzer!! I think you may be right on that 3 oz, but it could go to 4. Still a great plant


----------



## Uber Newb (May 17, 2011)

What size are those pots your moving the girls to? Are they 10g smartpots?


----------



## bleedintears (May 17, 2011)

Looking good cruzer.
I was with ya all of last year.
So lets see what they do this year.

BTW I started my new thread


----------



## cruzer101 (May 17, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Well hell I always wait for u to post on the TD fan club page. I could have been following this all along?!? I feel like an idiot, oh well rough day.....n sub'd now so I don't miss anything! Great journal Cruzer girls look lovely as always  And thanks again for all your help.


Thanks Growmomma. Well now you been awful busy with your girls. I understand. Glad to have ya aboard!



gumball said:


> Some great updates cruzer!! I think you may be right on that 3 oz, but it could go to 4. Still a great plant


Ya know me but this time I think I'm gonna be pretty close. Yeah, shes was a looker alright. Didn't smell much, we'll see how she smokes.



Uber Newb said:


> What size are those pots your moving the girls to? Are they 10g smartpots?


Yep, 10 gallon. Same ones I used last year. I'm actually going with 10 gallon because they are 16" around and thats the size of two bricks.
Once I decide where they are going to go for good I remove the brick and set the smart pot on sand to keep the roots cooler. It's the perfect size 



bleedintears said:


> Looking good cruzer.
> I was with ya all of last year.
> So lets see what they do this year.
> 
> BTW I started my new thread


Right on man! Lets see if I can keep the roof on this year.
I'll check out your thread.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 18, 2011)

So yesterday afternoon they looked fine so I transplanted.
This morning I was gonna take a pic but accidently started a video so I did one of those.

[youtube]9GCzfjJi4qM[/youtube]

Then here are a couple pics for people with shitty connections.





























I got a little issue with one plant, the new soil will probably fix it but any ideas?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2011)

HI Cruzer, Your plants look wonderful. I really like those super big smartpots that you have them in. I have one of my plants, an auto blue in one. It seems to work well. I thought that the roots were going to grow out the sides of them, but nothing so far. Have you been using them very long? The leaf damage might be a cal mag def just from my limitied knowledge of a similar problem i had recently. I usually just use the JC bible and try to match up the leaf problem with what is pictured in there. Good luck with that. 
I think you are the first grower on this forum that i have seen growing the TD. Nice, it won the cannabis cup this past year didnt it. I have yet to see it in any local dispensary but would love a chance to try it out. what is it like?
Peace
amber


----------



## cruzer101 (May 18, 2011)

Hi Amber, Yeah I used these for the first time last year and was waiting for roots to pop out the side's too but they never did. They came out the bottom a little but most of the roots are real tiny from the air pruning.

Thanks for taking the time and checking your bible, I lost mine when my computer crashed. Thats what it looked like to me but its always good to get others opinions.

Yes, Tangerine Dream did win the cannabis club award last year. Thats why I chose it for this year. Actually I haven't found any either but then again I don't go to the clubs much. I'm pretty well stocked at this point.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2011)

i will take some pictures of those pages for you Cruzer , tonight, and post them for you tommorrow, to look at so you can judge for yourself. and have them handy incase anything else pops up.. 
Take care
peace
amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2011)

this page is talking about how to treat Magnesium Def. I have a friend who is a really great gardener on this site called, HotPhyre, he uses epsom salt as an additive in all his feedings. His plants are really healthy.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 19, 2011)

I know HotPhyre, About 6 months ago he started a journal *Calling all greenhouse growers* I posted a few comments and we have traded ideas back and forth ever since. That perpetual grow hes got going has produced some of the best looking plants I have seen here but I have to admit, I dont always read everything, just skim and look at the pics. (Ha, busted) Thanks again for the help.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 19, 2011)

OK, got some stuff done today.
I thought I would try using molasses this round. I've heard some good things so its going to be added.
Couldnt find it locally so I bought it online from the manufacture, it was like $2.00 for the molasses and $10.00 for shipping.









I got the bottom screened, well it has some real strong stuff there now but the holes are pretty big so I re-screened it with that no see em stuff.









I took the piece of styrofoam I made to block it during the winter and used that for size and used some welded wire fencing as a frame. I was going to sew it with thread or fishing string then I got some metal tape and that worked great.
















Added a little trim,
















Did the same for the holes up top. Next is the roof vent. I'll make it the same way but I think I will sew that one too for added strength.

Today is their first day in the sun.















Time to burn one and relax.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 19, 2011)

Ok, got the roof vent done.
















Ready to roll now. 









Time to mix up some pesticide and hit the yard, start the girls on neem or sm90 
Im debating hitting them with floramite now. I understand its a 30 day cycle and I really wanna hit them right before bloom so I gotta figure that out.

I still have those preying Mantis eggs in my refer too. not sure how I am going to work them in. I mean, if there is enough food in there for them to survive then I got to many bugs to begin with.


.


----------



## growmomma (May 19, 2011)

I don't really know which is nicer. The plants or the greenhouse?


----------



## bleedintears (May 19, 2011)

growmomma said:


> I don't really know which is nicer. The plants or the greenhouse?


Lets just say his life is great. LOL


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

growmomma said:


> I don't really know which is nicer. The plants or the greenhouse?


Haha, that is a good point, don't think I can choose either. You've bug proofed that place to the max man, shouldn't have any problems touch wood. 

I can vouch for the molasses, my first grow was pretty shocking, I was in coco with a ph of about 7.9 throughout, they died for a week at about week 5 flower and then in the end I gave them a lot of molasses in the last couple of weeks and they just blew up. Im gonna be running one with molasses this year and one with boost to see the difference I think.


----------



## gumball (May 20, 2011)

Everything looks great cruzer!!


----------



## Someguy15 (May 20, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I still have those preying Mantis eggs in my refer too. not sure how I am going to work them in. I mean, if there is enough food in there for them to survive then I got to many bugs to begin with.


 damn, they layin eggs in your prizes? thats crazy how big are the eggs? I'd hate to accidentally smoke one of those lol


----------



## cruzer101 (May 21, 2011)

growmomma said:


> I don't really know which is nicer. The plants or the greenhouse?





bleedintears said:


> Lets just say his life is great. LOL





WOWgrow said:


> Haha, that is a good point, don't think I can choose either. You've bug proofed that place to the max man, shouldn't have any problems touch wood. I can vouch for the molasses, my first grow was pretty shocking, I was in coco with a ph of about 7.9 throughout, they died for a week at about week 5 flower and then in the end I gave them a lot of molasses in the last couple of weeks and they just blew up. Im gonna be running one with molasses this year and one with boost to see the difference I think.





gumball said:


> Everything looks great cruzer!!


Thanks everyone, Yeah, it looks like its gonna be a good year.
Nice to hear Molasses worked good for you WoW, I'm gonna take it easy with it. (like everything else) 



Someguy15 said:


> damn, they layin eggs in your prizes? thats crazy how big are the eggs? I'd hate to accidentally smoke one of those lol


Na man, the mantis eggs come in a sack. You are suppose to hang it from a branch in the shade and after two weeks of about 70° they hatch. From what I understand when they are small they can and will feed on spider mites but it doesn't take long (maybe like 30 to 45 days) for them to be looking for something bigger.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 21, 2011)

OK, Out of the five Mazar seeds I started in those oasis cubes only one popped and it's upside down.























So I put that one in a rooter cube and it looks like its gonna make it. I got the other four seeds back in paper towels but it doesn't look good. 


The Train and Bubba are commin along, still in the cab.
















Out in the green house I made water rings this for this grow, I hit three spots with each ring. I think I'm gonna sent them on the soil there and cover them with sand. 























They have taken off, a couple days ago when I put them out here they were about a foot and today 18" 



I made this pvc/plastic cover last year to extend the roof. I was going to take it apart but decided to save it, anyway, for people who may be looking at building a plastic green house and need a way to attach the plastic what I found works well is use the next size up pvc, like my frame is 1/2 in so I used 3/4 in to make clips. 

















 

Worked so good they still wouldn't come off without ripping the plastic so that's why i decided to save it.


----------



## gumball (May 21, 2011)

Cool shit, those TD's have taken off!! I remember those clips once you mentioned them, very innovative


----------



## cruzer101 (May 21, 2011)

Actually I had to replace about 25 feet of sprinklers and line that max tore up and was going to use the PVC from the frame, the clips didn't come off easy so I smoked the other half of my morning doobie thinking about it and thought maybe it will come in handy so I folded it up and put it back on the side of the house. After another run to Home Depot I installed a new timer, about 25 feet of 1/2 in PVC with 8 risers and sprinklers and hooked it up to the rest of the system. I got the whole yard on 3 stations, 15 min ea.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 22, 2011)

Woah, the tangerines are flying up aren't they. I think I remember you saying you were gonna top at 3/4ft this year, you still keeping to that?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 22, 2011)

Well ya know, I have been told Tangerine Dream is a short plant so I figured it would max out at like 6 feet and get bushy by itself like bubba did last year, but from what I've seen this last week It doesn't look like thats whats gonna happen. My plan was to screen the train wreck and let these go but it looks like I'll need to screen these too. 

IDK they seem to be stretching like right before flower. All of the previous nodes were closer, I hope thats not the case and its a growth spurt... I think they get enough light.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 22, 2011)

I think I got it. 
If you look closely you see the two in the front are stretching more then the two in the back. 









This shot was taken at 9;30 this morning. Its the shade from the house. I need to move them or run the light in the morning too.


----------



## HotPhyre (May 22, 2011)

Ya bro I do notice a little stretch once u point it out....but fuck they look awesome to me..bravo sir!!!

Can't wait to see these beasts flowered out!!


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I think I got it.
> If you look closely you see the two in the front are stretching more then the two in the back.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice this grow its going to be amazing  i am subscribed in  ill be watching


----------



## cruzer101 (May 23, 2011)

Right on cannabis420. It should be good.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 23, 2011)

That Master Kush has been hanging a week now, keeping the plant whole really slows down the drying process. The others that were in there are done. Shes still got another week to go but today I cut the branches off the stalk and separated the main cola. Check it out.
















Shes 18" long, doesn't feel that heavy. I'll have weight once she drys out a bit more.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 23, 2011)

Man the TD look really nice and healthy, a little stretch but still really nice! The master kush looks delicious as well, fancy sending me some


----------



## lonestand (May 23, 2011)

them TD are already looking like they deserve thier rep as best in the world!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 23, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> That Master Kush has been hanging a week now, keeping the plant whole really slows down the drying process. The others that were in there are done. Shes still got another week to go but today I cut the branches off the stalk and separated the main cola. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a awesome shot there, i love how the trichs are glistening


----------



## cruzer101 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks man, yea she is an awesome cola, I've grown bigger but but the plant was like 6 feet tall.
She started flowering at 24" and produced an 18" top cola, one word, WOW! 

The Tangerine dream hasn't slowed down. They are at about 24" at 6 weeks old.








I removed the reflective material from the upper walls and lowered the light, I run the light from 6am to 10am then from 6pm till 8pm now.















So like, I got to thinking, How big were my girls at this time last year.
Heres a shot,









Hum, This is gonna be interesting...


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

hahahahahahaha, cruz man, I thought the plan was to plant them later so they wouldn't fill out the GH so much! gonna be HUGE this year lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2011)

One word...

Oops

lol. You could always take alot of clones and donate them  Topping and money at the same time.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

lol "donating" them would mean doing it for free


----------



## cruzer101 (May 24, 2011)

I hear ya man.

Well shit. I started the TG early cause I was under the impression it was a short plant. 
My plan was 4 short TD in the front and a screen of trainwreck and bubba in the back.

I suppose I could hack these girls off like two nodes down, where the stretching started and still grow bushes... but their stalks are so thick! The stalks are like 1/2 in already, My guess is I would do better if I were to let them go, put one in each corner and trained them each the length of the green house in screens. Two in front and two in back leaving the center open for Train wreck and Bubba Kush. Keep the largest of each one, flower the other three in the cab. That will give me six and thats where I wanted to be. Maybe put the two in the center on casters, I could roll them out for better access while training... until they don't fit through the door.

OK, I can see it. Change in plans. 
Gonna let the TD go and mount 2 ft screens the length of the greenhouse front and back at 5 feet high train them to stay at about 5 feet. Top the hell out of TW and BK keeping them at 5 ft until they start to flower and let them go. I got some chicken wire too, not for training but to keep it off the roof panels. I'm bound and determined to keep those fuckers on this year.

Guess I better get the others out of the cab so they can catch up.


----------



## gumball (May 24, 2011)

This is funny, and GREAT, shit  It's gonna be a great year  Your still smoking on last years right?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 24, 2011)

gumball said:


> This is funny, and GREAT, shit  It's gonna be a great year  Your still smoking on last years right?


he should be or smokes a tone of it lmfao


----------



## 3eyes (May 24, 2011)

Dig the floor out a couple of feet you can keep the roof on then lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 24, 2011)

Hell ya I'm still smoking some from last year. I got some Casey Jones and Blueberry left. the rest is gone. 
But, I have some of each strain I grew winter and spring: Hindu kush skunk, Headband, G-13 and Silver Jack. plus that Master kush so I got enough to last through the summer. I change strains about once a week. I would say from the strongest on down is Casey Jones then Silver jack, Headband is close but a lot smoother, Hindu Kush Skunk, G13 and blueberry are all about the same. Good Indica buzz.

Ya know 3eyes, You may have been kidding but I actually did consider digging down a foot or so and setting the pots down in it but gonna go with screen this time instead. If I'm still short I'll give it a go next summer. Thanks though.


Ok well the gangs all here.









Tomorrow will be the little ones first full day in the sun.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 25, 2011)

very nice cruzer looking mighty green in there


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

lol, if the TD had been planted the same time as the Bubbas/ TW then you would've been golden with your plans. Have you actually smoked any TD yet cruz? I haven't read many smoke reports on it and know pretty much nothing about it.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 25, 2011)

Yea, its nice to see some green in there and no, I haven't smoked it yet. 
I've read mixed reviews but basically what I get out of it is that its got that orange flavor and more of a head high then body stone. Not a real strong "cough your head off" smoke more of a smoother smoke, mellow buzz with the taste of Orange/Tangerine and pine. 

Funny thing, Now Ive grown several strains I gotta say genetics is only part of what makes good quality smoke. Soil/hydro makes a difference in quality with soil being my preference. When you change nutrients its taste changes like its a whole different strain. I think the growing conditions, the environment is a major factor in what you get in the end, That and drying/curing. So with all these variables its almost impossible to recreate the exact taste/buzz you get from a finished product so I don't try. I grow it the best I can and hope for the best. I always grow more then one strain first time around just in case.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

like that outlook man, like it a lot.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 26, 2011)

Right on man, Works for me.

The girls did fine their first day out in the green house.








They are all perky and reaching for the sun.







Bubba Kush, That one on the end has a fat stalk. Looks like I got a new favorite.







Train Wreck, here its kinda obvious.







This is the TD that had the spots on the leaf, you can see the troubled leaf down bottom left if ya look close.








I been thinking about the training and think its better to train them all the same direction. 
Starting from the area of the green house where I don't get much morning sun and away from there... Like this.









I can go 2 feet wide and still reach ok to tie back to. If they overgrow I can push them towards the center.


----------



## mrcartoon (May 26, 2011)

Always impressed! I'm pulling up a chair for this one!


----------



## gumball (May 26, 2011)

That looks like a great training plan cruzer. Your gonna need it, you still have about 11-12'ish weeks of veg left, lol  Its all good though!


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

damn i need to invest in a green house  seems like it's worth every penny


----------



## cruzer101 (May 28, 2011)

mrcartoon said:


> Always impressed! I'm pulling up a chair for this one!


Welcome cartoon, theres plenty of room.



gumball said:


> That looks like a great training plan cruzer. Your gonna need it, you still have about 11-12'ish weeks of veg left, lol  Its all good though!


Ya had to remind me huh? Well, I'll tell ya what. These girls are staying in the green house this year, I'm making a ceiling out of chicken wire to hold the monsters back!



cannabis420420 said:


> damn i need to invest in a green house  seems like it's worth every penny


Its a lot of fun man. I thought growing in a cab was fun, this rocks!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 28, 2011)

Well they are over 2 feet now. Time to top and get two main branches going. Screen height will be about 4 feet. After they get started I will start on the lower stuff. taking clones and selecting a couple lower branches to fill directly above the screen.






















I put that Mazar seedling out there too I think she will be fine. I wanna get the cab ready for clones. Gonna try those oasis cubes.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

plants are getting nice and big  keep it up cruzer


----------



## gumball (May 28, 2011)

Hell yeah looking good! I hear ya on them clones. You should keep one of each of the TD's around till ya get to smoke each, they all seem to have good genetics. A couple are a bit more stretchy, but if those give the best meds whose to complain. That is if it's as good as it's said to be.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 29, 2011)

I got that screen up as a ceiling now,














That should hold them, Hopefully it will only be formed colas that get that tall and I will just bend them over and follow up. Thats the plan anyway.

Starting them on nutes, 400ppm flora vida grow at pH6.5 Well my filtered tap is like 250 ppm and I added 150 ppm of the nutes for now, there is a lot of nutrients in that soil mix already. Between feedings I figure I'll use the hygrozyme with water at 5 mil per gallon and sm-90 once a week.

Here is this weeks video I shot this morning.

[youtube]Ibg1hYOjDi8[/youtube]


----------



## cruzer101 (May 30, 2011)

I topped the plants today and realized something.
Last year I had that Casey Jones that really out produced the others. I thought the only difference was she started later and I topped her a bunch but it wasn't. 
I was looking at last years journal and saw she had a different mix. I was out of FFOC so I used all black gold and I didn't use those water crystals either.

Makes me wonder if that was what made the difference...


----------



## lonestand (May 30, 2011)

sounds like its time for a test grow!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 31, 2011)

Medium is definitely key, I'm using coco coir in my greenhouses. I would like to see how Black Gold stacks up against FF!


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2011)

lonestand said:


> sounds like its time for a test grow!


Good idea.



NewGrowth said:


> Medium is definitely key, I'm using coco coir in my greenhouses. I would like to see how Black Gold stacks up against FF!


Really, I've heard good things about coco and wanna try it but I've seen grows where people have had problems. I guess I should read up on your journal.

Yeah, I agree with a comparison grow. 
I don't know about doing it all summer long out there but I could take a couple cuttings and put them in smaller pots and flower them in my cab.


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2011)

The light is coming down today so I moved them to the center where they get the most light.







Shot of the topping, I did them all the same.














Got a good clean cut and it healed overnight.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 31, 2011)

Holy crap cruz, they are flying up out there lol. You're gonna have to man handle those ladies to keep them at a decent height! The topping should slow them a touch though at least


----------



## gumball (May 31, 2011)

Looks good cruzer, keep it up. I checked my outdoors today and they are getting big. Should be a good fall for all


----------



## cruzer101 (May 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Holy crap cruz, they are flying up out there lol. You're gonna have to man handle those ladies to keep them at a decent height! The topping should slow them a touch though at least


 No kidding man, there about twice the size as last year but I think I got a handle on it. 



gumball said:


> Looks good cruzer, keep it up. I checked my outdoors today and they are getting big. Should be a good fall for all


Thanks man, Outdoor? Gumballs got an outdoor this year? Gonna have to check that out.
I know you enjoy your little grows but I have always kinda felt sorry you never get much. I hope it works out for ya bro. "A good fall for all" I like the sound of that.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 31, 2011)

nice indeed topping does make a big difference in yield


----------



## NewGrowth (May 31, 2011)

My journal is not very up to date but when I get my computer back up I'll snap a picture. We're doing 300gal 'smartpots' filled with coco coir. All the indoor is coco too, and I agree it can be a problematic medium for the inexperienced hydroponic grower. It's mostly figuring out a proper feeding schedule and 'charging' it before use. I always like to see the difference between mediums it's cool stuff. Plants look great cruzer!


----------



## gumball (Jun 1, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks man, Outdoor? Gumballs got an outdoor this year? Gonna have to check that out.
> I know you enjoy your little grows but I have always kinda felt sorry you never get much. I hope it works out for ya bro. "A good fall for all" I like the sound of that.


I just posted up a couple pics check 'em out! I feel bad to, but I know I could do better if I just stuck with soil snd quit screwing round with things. But I will learn and get better. And you know what, I have stayed right medicated off my own grown buds for close to the whole year, and don't foresee running out  Take care bud


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> I agree it can be a problematic medium for the inexperienced hydroponic grower.


Most of us guys in the UK are using coco instead of soil and I'd say it is a very forgiving medium, a lot more so than soil or DWC anyway.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Most of us guys in the UK are using coco instead of soil and I'd say it is a very forgiving medium, a lot more so than soil or DWC anyway.


Very easy to over water in coco, that's my only problem with it.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Very easy to over water in coco, that's my only problem with it.


I mix quite a lot of perlite in mine so I've never had that problem. Some of the guys are mixing a bit of hydroton into their mix as well to get better drainage.

It's all about finding what works best for you though isnt it, some people do amazing in soil and hydro, some people just can't do wrong in any medium.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 1, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> My journal is not very up to date but when I get my computer back up I'll snap a picture. We're doing 300gal 'smartpots' filled with coco coir. All the indoor is coco too, and I agree it can be a problematic medium for the inexperienced hydroponic grower. It's mostly figuring out a proper feeding schedule and 'charging' it before use. I always like to see the difference between mediums it's cool stuff. Plants look great cruzer!


Thanks man, maybe you could answer a question I have about large smart pots.
I've used them with soil and grew pretty large plants (over 10 feet if not trained) in a 10 gallon size. Considering how they work, the root pruning and all, when you go with these larger pots are you not defeating the purpose of the cloth sides with all that soil? It just seems to me the roots will not grow large enough to benefit from it. I guess it depends on the size of the plant. What do you think? 



gumball said:


> I just posted up a couple pics check 'em out! I feel bad to, but I know I could do better if I just stuck with soil snd quit screwing round with things. But I will learn and get better. And you know what, I have stayed right medicated off my own grown buds for close to the whole year, and don't foresee running out  Take care bud


 Thats what counts man. Keep you medicated at a fraction of the cost. Right on bro.



WOWgrow said:


> Most of us guys in the UK are using coco instead of soil and I'd say it is a very forgiving medium, a lot more so than soil or DWC anyway.





3eyes said:


> Very easy to over water in coco, that's my only problem with it.





WOWgrow said:


> I mix quite a lot of perlite in mine so I've never had that problem. Some of the guys are mixing a bit of hydroton into their mix as well to get better drainage. It's all about finding what works best for you though isnt it, some people do amazing in soil and hydro, some people just can't do wrong in any medium.


Yeah, I think I'm gonna have to pass on the coco until I read and understand better about using it. I see they make these chunks, looks like about 1/2 in square that look good, my only question is how would they hold up over time? The loose stuff I got don't look like it drains well. So yea, I would wanna go with some perlite or hydroton if I used that. And now New growth tells us we need to charge it. Where the hell do I get a charger? Ha! JK. I assume that means nutes.

I understand it is important to wash out the nutrients between feedings. Do you guys do this in a drain to waste or do you recirculate it.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I understand it is important to wash out the nutrients between feedings. Do you guys do this in a drain to waste or do you recirculate it.


In coco they say you should never flush mid grow, because you wash away all the micro life that has been building up in there. Nutes every time man. People say they get better results when they reuse the coco because it as all those micro life that has been building up over the last grow.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 1, 2011)

My mate reuses his coco but he says his yield decreases every time he reuses it mind you he doesn't use any enzymes so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Copycat (Jun 1, 2011)

oh cool a new crop


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 2, 2011)

Larger pots for bigger plants, just using smart pots because it's the cheapest re-usable option for a 300gal pot. Our 5-7ft indoor plants will have a huge root mass that takes up the whole 20gal by harvest. The plants in the greenhouse should take the whole 300gal because they will end up well over 10ft tall and be close to 20ft wide. Coco can handle some pretty extreme stuff though, I grew a plant in a 5gal pail for 7-8mo without transplant. I don't mix my coco with anything else either, for reuse just treat with an enzyme and a little cal-mag then let it compost for about 30days. 
The chunks hold a lot of water too . . .


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the info. I am thinking of making the switch from hydroton.
If you dont mind could you tell me what to buy in regards to an enzyme and how much to use?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been building the scrog screens, I got four done and I'm working on the last one.
Should be up today and not a moment too soon. I'll get some pics.


----------



## growmomma (Jun 6, 2011)

I haven't been on much lately and haven't been updating my journal. Thought I'd stop by n check out the greenhouse tho. Looking forward to your pics. I think u would like the coco lol we love it! O btw a couple of my outside girls are tryin to flower on us!  Should we try to re-veg em? Ive read about ppl taking the buds off so they don't rot so the new buds can form??


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh that sucks. 
Yeah, I had a few do that last year. I lost patients and took those and flowered them indoors so I haven't rev-egged a plant.
Thats what I read, let it go and she will go into re-veg, cutting the buds off I think would be if you were gonna harvest her though. 

Maybe someone else here can help.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 6, 2011)

OK, got some pics and a vid of the setup.
I used 2x2 sticks and attached welded wire fencing with horseshoe nails, made six 2x6 screens and that small one. drilled holes and made pins to hold it together so its easy to take apart. I figure I will train them all to the right with a couple lower select branches topped to fill the screen directly above each plant.























They also make nice shelves for the little ones.



[youtube]4WS5HkC8xoA[/youtube]


----------



## growmomma (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovin those SCROGs!! Very nice and neat, but that's to be expected from u I suppose lmao . Yea kinda sucks about my flowering girls lol but u did forewarn me! My SCROG'd WWs that were in bad shape are looking great tho  nice update will keep comin back if nothin else to check out your greenhouse!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 6, 2011)

very nice greenhouse grow cruzer101 keep it up buddy


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW, Props for still making the GH produce DANK shit, sad i missed this winter grow, i've been very busy myself. i bet youll love the scrog its makes perfect plants imo. I agree with the coco, i use it and since the switch my yield have increased like 60%, and u can reuse it which is nice. i havnt yet because its so damn cheap but i know people that do. ill try and stop in and watch this jungle this year, last summer was awesome hopefully this year is even better! GH is in great shape BTW


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking awesome cruzer! Any enzyme product will work, hygrozyme is just a re-marketed floor cleaner. I'm using zyme brand tabs because they are cheap. I use about half the reccommended rate or a little more just depends on how well the roots break down. Flush coco with a mild nutrient solution or you alter it's cation charge.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice handywork there cruz, so whats the plan with those screens? scrog them and then let them grow up or just there for support?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

Yeah it's gonna be pretty packed in there this year. The plan is to train all the main branches of the TD clockwise by tying them down to the screens and top a couple of the lower branches to help fill it up. Once they go into flower there will be no foliage under the screens, just stalk. 

Hopefully that will give me 2 foot thick canopy all around the thing and then a couple plants on casters in the center I will make bushes out of. If it works I'll be able to roll the bushes out, do any training I need to the plants in the screens then roll them back in. Thats the plan anyway.

I got some more clear panels, gonna get a little more sunlight in there this time. 
After last year my neighbors already know I'm growing so I figure what the hell.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Cruzer are you running C02?

I forgot, if not get it & if you are using good

I have been using it outside & the growth this time of year is just crazy

Thanks

T


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 7, 2011)

No I'm not using co2, I got no problems getting size out there without it. 
I got a tank w/regulator I'm gonna use later on though. Gonna gas the mites in flower with it.

Thanks for the input though... How do you control it outside?


----------



## TCurtiss (Jun 7, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> No I'm not using co2, I got no problems getting size out there without it.
> I got a tank w/regulator I'm gonna use later on though. Gonna gas the mites in flower with it.
> 
> Thanks for the input though... How do you control it outside?


Tank & reg setup

I also came up with these, I call'em C02 halos






I use them since I am using a dark shed to flower my plants out & harvested one last week with 4 to go in the next 2 weeks

It makes it easy to plug & unplug from the tank 

I love it

T


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Great idea man, keeping the co2 right there close to the plants.
I like the plug and play idea too.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is a shot from last year at the beginning of flower. 







What I'm trying to do is have them finish at about that height this year.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 7, 2011)

I forgot, My my boy Max turned one year old last week.
He's really filled out. Didn't get as tall as I thought he was going to but thats fine with me. His coat has awesome highlights, his mom was a lighter color and his pop was dark red. he knows basic commands, does them when he wants to, we are working on that. He's going to the lake with me this year, Got a cabin at Pillsbury lake reserved for a week in July. My buddy goes every year, he has all the toys boat, wave runner tubes and skis.

I got him a couple toys but that yellow egg, "jolly egg" is a kick. He plays with it for hours.

[youtube]kPq5Utzqu1A[/youtube]

Nobody told me golden retrievers took two years before they acted like adult dogs.
Another year of puppy-dom but with a full size dog. I like it when he is happy to see me but I'm gone for 5 minutes and its like Days. He thinks hes a 70lb lap dog too (not my doing) he chases his tail and gets a bite into it and keep circling... Puppy's, gotta love'em.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dam max is getting big, good looking boy there cruze.

Cant wait for this summer to get off and kicking, looks like you are way ahead of the game this year!!


----------



## gumball (Jun 8, 2011)

great video cruz, thank you for sharing. be glad you didnt get a boxer they dont ever lose the puppy. mine is almost 4 and still acts like a puppy a lot!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Dam max is getting big, good looking boy there cruze.
> Cant wait for this summer to get off and kicking, looks like you are way ahead of the game this year!!


Thanks man, Yeah, I hope not too far ahead considering I got another two months to veg. By topping and training I know I'll be able to fill the screens.
It's the two I plan on putting in the center that I'm not sure how to prune. I want bushes but I need some height cause once that screen is full there will be shade all around them. 



gumball said:


> great video cruz, thank you for sharing. be glad you didnt get a boxer they dont ever lose the puppy. mine is almost 4 and still acts like a puppy a lot!


Thanks buddy, I wasn't sure if I should post that vid, not being about plants and all but I got to thinking, part of the reason I got max was to have a dog in the yard that would bark or make noise if someone jumped the fence so I guess he's got something to do with the grow. You got a boxer? That was one of the breeds I was considering but shied away from it for some reason. 4 years old and still acts like a puppy, Lucky you!


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 9, 2011)

Sups Cruz?

Loving ur scrog idea =) Cool u got another Mazar going for this summer ^^
Btw do Max eat leaves of the plants? My bullterrier ate a whole buncha leaves after I had trimmed few weeks ago. Fell asleep after trimming w lots of leaves on the floor. He was stoned/sick for 3 days.

//Pc


----------



## spiney (Jun 9, 2011)

After seeing your set up I yearn for a greenhouse. I have been hoping to have one for years. Iit looks like you have a co2 setup? What exactly Would be needed ? I live in the desert, it would be legal grow. I grow in containers with a drip. I am looking at keeping the cost in line. 

What do you suggest? I just love your set up. Your plant look so happy.


----------



## Copycat (Jun 9, 2011)

are you hand watering the ladies in the green house?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 9, 2011)

PANGcake said:


> Sups Cruz?
> Loving ur scrog idea =) Cool u got another Mazar going for this summer ^^
> Btw do Max eat leaves of the plants? My bullterrier ate a whole buncha leaves after I had trimmed few weeks ago. Fell asleep after trimming w lots of leaves on the floor. He was stoned/sick for 3 days. //Pc


Hi bud, I thought of you when I started the Mazar. I started five seeds and only one popped, was gonna pm you but when only one made it I figured i wait till I had a plant. I don't know if it's female or not, it's going to be a cabinet grow. Kinda the bastard step child now. If it turns out to be a female, I'll smoke it. If it's a male, well then I'll have a good amount of trainwreck/mazar and bubba kush/mazar seeds.

Ha! I remember the pics of "Bad dog" Bummer he got sick. At least now he knows his limits! 



spiney said:


> After seeing your set up I yearn for a greenhouse. I have been hoping to have one for years. Iit looks like you have a co2 setup? What exactly Would be needed ? I live in the desert, it would be legal grow. I grow in containers with a drip. I am looking at keeping the cost in line.
> What do you suggest? I just love your set up. Your plant look so happy.


Wow that sounds like a trip, in containers in the desert huh? Do you bury them to keep temps down?
If ya got power then a tank/regulator with a solenoid on a timer would be the cheapest way to go.



Copycat said:


> are you hand watering the ladies in the green house?


The big girls are on the system but the little girls I have been hand watering. I hit them every other day.

Tomorrow I'll pick the two for the center isle and transplant to the 10 gallon pots. The others I'll move to 3 gal. and plug them all in.


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 9, 2011)

Only 1 sprouted, maybe old seeds cuz that Mazar isnt that popular theese days?...every1 wants them strains with "cool" names.

I'll see if I can get me hands on some Mazar seeds =)


----------



## lonestand (Jun 10, 2011)

man ive had 3 TD's not sprout on me, last two im using your method. I normaly jsut put them in soil with np at all not this go i guess. guess it will be a while before i smell some TD growing

or mabey i will set up the humidity domw and 2 rockwoll cubes with starter souliton hummm... what ya think cruz with 2 beans and never having used the wet papper towl in a bag germination method.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 10, 2011)

PANGcake said:


> Only 1 sprouted, maybe old seeds cuz that Mazar isnt that popular theese days?...every1 wants them strains with "cool" names.
> 
> I'll see if I can get me hands on some Mazar seeds =)


Yea, they were a couple years old. I forgot to answer you about Max, Yea he eats the leaf, bud, stems, whatever he can get a hold of. Doesnt like the smoke though.
If you wanna send me some seed I will grow it. That would be cool man.



lonestand said:


> man ive had 3 TD's not sprout on me, last two im using your method. I normaly jsut put them in soil with np at all not this go i guess. guess it will be a while before i smell some TD growing. Or mabey i will set up the humidity domw and 2 rockwoll cubes with starter souliton hummm... what ya think cruz with 2 beans and never having used the wet papper towl in a bag germination method.


I havent tried wet towels in a baggie, I use a small covered bowl. Get a shot glass, a soup bowl and a plate.
Drop the seeds in a shot glass of water and let sit over night, next day get a paper towel and fold it up so it fits in the bowl, get it wet and pour out the excess water. Open the last fold of the towel and drop the seeds in then fold it back up, cover it with a plate and set it on top of the fridge or dvr, something that will keep it warm. I bet you got sprouts in two days. Works for me every time. (I didn't do that with the Mazar, I tried starting them in the cubes and it didnt work)


----------



## lonestand (Jun 10, 2011)

will do sir ty


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 12, 2011)

Week 4
Fed them once and they been on water the rest of the week.
I got the smaller plants transplanted, One Train and one bubba for in the greenhouse in 10 gallon pots and the rest in 3 gallon pots, Those will flower in my cab. This week I'm gonna start training the Tangerine dream.

I put up clear panels on the east and west side to get a bit more morning and afternoon sun.














































[video=youtube;dxAZIwuGLws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxAZIwuGLws[/video] 


Ha! I didn't realize it cause I'm used to it but Max was messin with my neighbors chiwawas through the fence.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 12, 2011)

Are you sure your going to be able to keep the lid on this time, their getting rather large rather quickly and the summer solstice is only just approaching so quite a few weeks until they start to flower.
They're looking nice and healthy tho good work Cruzer


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 12, 2011)

Lookin great cruze, i did notice a little yellowing on your TW in the 10 gal, but im sure you got it under control


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2011)

Another day in paradise 
Great work Cruzer


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 12, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Are you sure your going to be able to keep the lid on this time, their getting rather large rather quickly and the summer solstice is only just approaching so quite a few weeks until they start to flower.
> They're looking nice and healthy tho good work Cruzer


Thanks man, Yeah, I figure about 6 more weeks of veg. I sure hope I can keep the lid on this round.
Only things I am sure about is dying and paying taxes, The rest, well my guess is as good as yours. 



billcollector99 said:


> Lookin great cruze, i did notice a little yellowing on your TW in the 10 gal, but im sure you got it under control


Good eye, Yeah, I did see that. I'll start feeding her now she has her new home. Thanks man.



whodatnation said:


> Another day in paradise
> Great work Cruzer


 Its tough work but someone has to do it.


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 13, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I havent tried wet towels in a baggie, I use a small covered bowl. Get a shot glass, a soup bowl and a plate.
> Drop the seeds in a shot glass of water and let sit over night, next day get a paper towel and fold it up so it fits in the bowl, get it wet and pour out the excess water. Open the last fold of the towel and drop the seeds in then fold it back up, cover it with a plate and set it on top of the fridge or dvr, something that will keep it warm. I bet you got sprouts in two days. Works for me every time. (I didn't do that with the Mazar, I tried starting them in the cubes and it didnt work)


This is what I do with 99% success rate in sprouting. I put my beans in moistened soil (starter soil) in party cups, placem under a humidity dome (mini green house), keep the temp at 26-28C (78-83F). This is what it looks like after roughly 48-72h. Its that simple! If they dont sprout under theese conditions, theres something wrong w ur beans!

edit: hmmm...pic dont show up! Anywho, 12 outta 15 beans sprouted so far, 4 dif strains. 1 of the beans had grown its root tip the wrong way so i had to dig it up and place it the "right way". This probably happened due to me placing the bean wrong. This can be tricky if U dont know what ur doing. The "pointy" tip of the bean should be facing the bottom of the cup, cuz thats where the tap root will crack. GL HF! =)

edit2: anotehr 2 beans popped during the day. so far 14 outta 15 =) Dont complicate things, just throw them bennies in dirt and keep the temp constant and the Rh high ...fool proof!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice and simple lol who woulda thought just putting a seed in some dirt would work lol
I have very good germ rates with just soaking over night in a warm spot then throw into some starter... poof! lol sometimes I also scuff the seeds before soaking.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Nice and simple lol who woulda thought just putting a seed in some dirt would work lol.


I hear ya, It's so easy for stoners to complicate things. I know, I do it myself.


Well I started training, we got some thick stalks man. 
I bent the two on the short side half way today cause I really dont want to pinch them, I want em to continue along the screen and when I have super cropped in the past it seems to slow it down. I'll bend it more in a couple days. Here are some shots of the taller one.















Check out the size of these fan leaves,






















The plants under the taller screens have about a week to go before I can bend the main stalk.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2011)

Im a little confused cruze... whats the plan with screens?

Bear with me im a little medicated right now.


----------



## lonestand (Jun 14, 2011)

mega scrog


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

lonestand said:


> mega scrog


right... i thought with a scrog you kept the plant under the screen until after the switch...


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, that's how its done indoors. My plan is almost the same it's just that I will be tying back the plants to the screen. I'm doing it that way cause I don't know how big these will get and may want to move the branches later, I can just untie it. Unlike indoor where you can just change a timer when you want to flower I have to wait for mother nature. Just like a woman eh?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yeah, that's how its done indoors. My plan is almost the same it's just that I will be tying back the plants to the screen. I'm doing it that way cause I don't know how big these will get and may want to move the branches later, I can just untie it. Unlike indoor where you can just change a timer when you want to flower I have to wait for mother nature. Just like a woman eh?


 Gotcha, so you are gonna use the screen as a giant LST frame. Thats what I was thinking but I wasnt sure 

They are looking beautiful Cruze!!


----------



## gumball (Jun 15, 2011)

cruzer those are some big ass fan leaves  I really like your super huge LST!! I am a big LST fan. Keep it up bro!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, LST, SCROG whatever ya wanna call it. As long as I can keep the roof on. 
Actually I have always done my scrogs this way. Its a screen and its full of green but you can call it low stress training if ya like.

OK so today I fed the girls and took some cuttings, Probably the largest cuttings I have ever taken and I'm trying out those Oasis cubes. I used Clonex gel and solution at 500ppm pH 6.4 soaked the cubes let them drip and stuck the cuttings in. Some were so fat I didn't use a toothpick to make a new hole, just used the one that is there.





























Got them covered, temps about 75°


Cant even tell what plant I took them from.




































A lot more of this lower stuff is gonna go, I just wanna see how the plant reacts cause these cuttings were so big the hole that runs through the center of the branch is exposed at each cut.


----------



## HotPhyre (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome bro looks amazing as always, I love the scrog!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Definitely growing good now  Lets hope those clones root for you


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Right on guys, Thanks for following along.
Yea the holes in the stems closed up by the next day so that's good. The clones look all wimpy and shit but its only been a couple days. I topped all the little girls yesterday they look fine. Then took a look at last years journal and saw my largest plant at this time of year was 4 ft tall (the blue cheese) all the tangerine dream are at least 5 foot but I'm topping and I got the screens to tie to so we should be cool.

I been looking for a used Toyota Tacoma extra cab, 2001 through 2004 if anyone knows of a clean one for sale in the bay area let me know. Looking between $5K and $8K hope to find something soon, Max doesn't fit in the Beemer very well and I wanna take him to the lake with me this year. Besides, I can use a home depot hauler.


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 21, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Right on guys, Thanks for following along.
> Yea the holes in the stems closed up by the next day so that's good. The clones look all wimpy and shit but its only been a couple days. I topped all the little girls yesterday they look fine. Then took a look at last years journal and saw my largest plant at this time of year was 4 ft tall (the blue cheese) all the tangerine dream are at least 5 foot but I'm topping and I got the screens to tie to so we should be cool.
> 
> I been looking for a used Toyota Tacoma extra cab, 2001 through 2004 if anyone knows of a clean one for sale in the bay area let me know. Looking between $5K and $8K hope to find something soon, Max doesn't fit in the Beemer very well and I wanna take him to the lake with me this year. Besides, I can use a home depot hauler.


Hey Cruz! I got a solution for ya! Start covering up the green house after 12 hours of sun, and U can start 12/12 at any time of year and dont have to wait forevar till they start blooming...just like growers do with those light depos or w.e they're called. That way you could get more harvests/year also. Shoyuld be really easy with a big enough tarpaulin of some kinda plastic or what not, just to make it dark =) You could start flowering tomorrow if ud like...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 21, 2011)

PANGcake said:


> Hey Cruz! I got a solution for ya! Start covering up the green house after 12 hours of sun, and U can start 12/12 at any time of year and dont have to wait forevar till they start blooming...just like growers do with those light depos or w.e they're called. That way you could get more harvests/year also. Shoyuld be really easy with a big enough tarpaulin of some kinda plastic or what not, just to make it dark =) You could start flowering tomorrow if ud like...


lol thats a shit load more work than just tying them down a few times a week. It'd be pretty solid to make sure no light got in there as well I reckon.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to pass on that one. No way in hell am I gonna put a tarp on and take it off everyday. I'm happy with three harvests a year.

It got hot these last couple days, no off shore breeze so temps have been around 100° outside in the shade and it hit 114° in there today. 
I gave them extra water and turned on that big fan I got in there and brought it down to 107° I got a little heat damage, few leaves fried but all in all not bad.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah its sizzling around here it's summer time


----------



## lonestand (Jun 21, 2011)

haha now that im not dealing with -30 temps your getting 100 plus 

tell ya what over here in New York its been perfect 80 during the day and 60s at night.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Not out here man, That's where we usually are in the 80's, but we got a bit of a heat wave. 
The girls looked a lot worse this morning. I watered the hell out of them and its suppose to be cooler today so we'll see.




































... I went to turn on the A/C but no deal. That plant right in front of it, when I placed it there I figured I wouldn't need the a/c till later on in the grow and the folliage would have been out of the way, turned on the big fan instead. They look a lot better now that they got extra water.


----------



## bleedintears (Jun 22, 2011)

scary stuff there.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2011)

Scary indeed. Im sure they'll be good.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, I was sure hoping it would cool down and it did. Temps in the mid 80's today. 
That and the extra water gave them a jump start. All but that one Bubba kush look great and I got a backup for her. Life is good.






















Tomorrow I will go ahead and start training the last two, shes about 5 foot now.









Oh, and I got a truck today.
Small import repair place where the guy bought it at an auction and rebuilt the engine. He's a dealer too. Wanted 6K plus tax and licence. So after a couple visits and a car fax I showed up with 5k in cash, about an hour later and an additional $500 I drove away in a 10 year old taco with a warranty. She's pretty clean. Manual 5 speed transmission, 2.4 extra cab, 190k owned and serviced by the city then the rebuild with warranty. 
Gets over 25 mpg and its a truck. Shit, works for me.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

very nice one hell of a grow


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 25, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> very nice one hell of a grow


Thanks man, put some thought into this one.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 25, 2011)

OK, I got all four tangerine dream bent now, I removed the first four branches on all of them and kept a few more cuttings. 
Then I removed a portion on the screen on the right side and moved the small girls over there. 








I got a little more room in there so I took some individual shots.

First plant:







Second:







Third: (she just got bent today)







Fourth:








I super cropped one of the small girls. I only did one cause the stalks are real stiff. I pinched and bent it, it didn't snap but it did crack on the sides so I used some of that green plant tape to cover it. I'm gonna see if it takes, if it does I will do the other two and put them all in the cab to flower early.






















If this is anything like last years grow they are about ready to explode in growth. I doubled in size in the month of July last year. 
In a few days I will hit them all with floramite. Then once again at the end of July, by that time they should be ready to start flowering.
.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 26, 2011)

Checked on them this morning, The super cropping worked fine so I am gonna do the other two.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 26, 2011)

Got a quick vid for ya before I tie them back again.

[youtube]FV66fLdtq3A[/youtube]


----------



## jordan293 (Jun 27, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Got a quick vid for ya before I tie them back again.
> 
> [youtube]FV66fLdtq3A[/youtube]


 Nice vid cruzer seems like all is going well for you looks like you will be harvesting pounds of tangerine goodness


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks man, lets hope so.
Good luck with your 20 plant grow. Others members here have been happy with what they got with bag seed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 27, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks man, lets hope so.
> Good luck with your 20 plant grow. Others members here have been happy with what they got with bag seed.


I have had some pretty cool bagseeds  Im sure we all have!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hell yeah, I remember Sexy Mexi.


----------



## gumball (Jun 28, 2011)

glad to see things are going so good for your cruzer! Have been busy and havent been able to get on lately, but I have been missing that sweet bud making GH of yourskeep it up! And congrats on the truck, Max will enjoy the extra, uh, leg room?  You can get Mad Max on the windshield!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ha! figures you are the one that caught the bit about the truck, not much gets by you. 
Yep, he digs it. He can sit up in the front with a few inches of headroom to spare. He loves riding in the back. 
I made a tie down for him out of steel cable, carabiners and a choke chain so he cant chew it off.







I noticed the black bedliner heats up in the sun so I'm lookin for a used shell on craigslist now. 
It's not easy finding the right size, I may need to go to a dealer. Maybe get a rubber mat too.



I super cropped the other two girls and moved them to my cab. Viola instant scrog. 
I'm not going to fill the whole screen, I'm starting them at 12/12 now so these will be done when the greenhouse starts to flower. 
I run my lights at night. Nice to be growing 24/7 again.







Shot of the clones, Looks like about half will make it in these new cubes.
Seems like the smaller ones root faster. I'll get better at it. 







You know I got plenty of practice material out there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice Cruze, always good to have some backup!!

Be on the lookout outside bro, its getting to that time of year again


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 28, 2011)

DAMN! looks like over a thousand of those eggs.
Thanks for the heads up, I was planning on hitting the girls in the greenhouse with insecticide this weekend, better do the whole yard.


----------



## lonestand (Jun 28, 2011)

You inspired me to try my own super cropping Cruz, thought you might like to take a look ----------> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/397767-hawaiian-surprise-first-grow-miracle-3.html#post5901882


----------



## gumball (Jun 29, 2011)

it's funny, once you get plenty of clone material to practice on you don't have the time or space to grow all the successes out! Its been a journey man, you know I'm gonna keep up


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 29, 2011)

lonestand said:


> You inspired me to try my own super cropping Cruz, thought you might like to take a look ----------> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/397767-hawaiian-surprise-first-grow-miracle-3.html#post5901882


Right on man. Yea, I checked it out, you did that young blueberry. 
I think you will get better results then what your cats do for you 



gumball said:


> it's funny, once you get plenty of clone material to practice on you don't have the time or space to grow all the successes out! Its been a journey man, you know I'm gonna keep up


So true, Plant count is important to me. I can have 24 in veg or 12 in flower. Six in the greenhouse and three in the cab is about all the space I have though. Whatever makes it will go to a good home. My buddy that did that outdoor scrog (The Dream Team) a while back is still waiting on something to plant this year.


----------



## lonestand (Jun 29, 2011)

do we have pics of this outdoor scrog? that just sounds cool


----------



## cruzer101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, sure. It was in 09, I started covering it in my led/t5/400w journal and continued through the dual cabinet journal. I don't know how to link to a specific point on a web page so I copied and paste part of my dual cabinet journal here from 9/8/2009

Dream Team Update:

These girls are about 5 months old now, they are just now starting to bulk up.






























Pretty crazy grow, they ended up taller then the fence even with tying them back.


----------



## lonestand (Jun 30, 2011)

oh i rember now, i read through this, amazing work. 

so pretty to look at!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep, they sure were a pretty sight.

These girls are getting there. Got those cages on the center girls now.







All the lower branches left on the first two have reached the screen.







I'll give these another week then what ever doesnt reach the screen will be removed.







Looks like its time to tie them back again.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 1, 2011)

awesome man, just awesome. whatever it was that upset them that day seems to have disappeared as quick as it appeared


----------



## lonestand (Jul 1, 2011)

yep they are loving life atm hows the bent girls standng up towards the sun i bet?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 2, 2011)

Na, I got those indoors under a screen. 12/12 lighting so they will finish once the green house starts to bud. 
This way if the patient I been supplying doesn't re-up I'm still legal. Besides, I always to compare the sun vs indoor lighting in regards to taste and potency.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 2, 2011)

Girls are on hygrozyme this week, I been alternating between that and nutes. Been adding my nutes or supplements to the res at the beginning of the week and letting it go, it takes about three days (6 waterings) to flush through. got them at 5 min morning and 5 min evenings.

Picked up about 4 inches of growth this week. starting to tie back the secondary branches now. 
Figure I will top those late this week to slow them down. 


[youtube]b6nZTWLsWq4[/youtube]


Scored an awesome camper shell for the truck today. New would have cost me $1300 easy, found one on craigslist that has been in covered storage for the last 8 years. Like new $450. and it was made for my truck. So now I am ready to go camping next week.

Happy 4th of July everybody!


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 3, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Girls are on hygrozyme this week, I been alternating between that and nutes. Been adding my nutes or supplements to the res at the beginning of the week and letting it go, it takes about three days (6 waterings) to flush through. got them at 5 min morning and 5 min evenings.
> 
> Picked up about 4 inches of growth this week. starting to tie back the secondary branches now.
> Figure I will top those late this week to slow them down.
> ...


I really want a legit greenhouse like that! Maybe next year! Looking good man.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

wish there was a craigs list over here, seems like there's never ending bargains to be had.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 4, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> wish there was a craigs list over here, seems like there's never ending bargains to be had.


http://london.craigslist.co.uk/ here you go


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dan Kone said:


> I really want a legit greenhouse like that! Maybe next year! Looking good man.


Right on, Thanks man.



WOWgrow said:


> wish there was a craigs list over here, seems like there's never ending bargains to be had.





3eyes said:


> http://london.craigslist.co.uk/ here you go


Ask and you shall receive.  


Hit the girls with AzaMax today. I haven't seen any insects I just want to keep it that way. Saving the big guns for later.
Took the home depot hauler to the Depot today. I got a couple casters for the plants in the center, so thats good... 
I also found out even with a shell you need to tie shit down, I lost a 4x8 sheet of ply on the freeway. whoops. 

Oh well, the casters seem to work on the brick alright.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

3eyes said:


> http://london.craigslist.co.uk/ here you go


bloody hell, did not know that existed lol. cheers brother!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 6, 2011)

OK, well here is an update on the clones, I'm trying a different medium. oasis cubes. took some a couple weeks ago the more about a week later. I found they dry out much faster the anything else I tried. Like one day and they need water. I killed about half of the first batch that way so I had some 4" pots I filled with soil and put them all in those. Now they stay damp for a couple days. 























The two on the right that seem further along had the recommended amount of clonex, the rest was half strength and pHed to 6.4 (I run most everything at half strength) but the tips of those two are also burnt.

So, what I've learned is first, I separated the cubes. I assume it would retain water better if you kept them together and second to use half strength nutrients PH 6.4

In light of the recent news of the government actions towards caregivers I will keep my plant count at 6 flowering or 12 vegging so all of these and that Mazar in the greenhouse will go to my patient and that's the end of that.


----------



## lonestand (Jul 6, 2011)

i love the oasis cubes for cloning and now seedlings. i rarely have anything fail that grows in them.


----------



## Willburr (Jul 6, 2011)

New guy here to the thread and I'll chime in with everyone else and say that the cab's and the GH journals have been an amazing read. Not only that but everyone gets along so damded well in here. Anyway, I just caught up to date today and had a pic for ya from something that I saw in Japan a few years back. The gardens there are amazing. It's a scrog and I thought you might want to consider a couple of things about it given how you like to build and modify. Anyway, if ya look at the pic closely with the two levels of bamboo to make the grid and their spacing...it might be something for you to consider when training your plants into the grid. It just seems like the thickness of the bamboo in lieu of wire and the greater spacing would be more forgiving when bending a plant at the scale you are working with now in the greenhouse. Plus, they would probably collapse (accordian? ) and store away easy when you didn't need them. 

I have no experience like all of you do and I'm not sure if what I'm posting is even practical...but I thought it was something that might interest ya. This is my first post on the boards...so hopefully I won't screw it up getting the pic to upload.

Willburr


----------



## lonestand (Jul 6, 2011)

glad to have ya around will, thats one pretty japan scrog! 

and

yeah cruzs threds are epic, his greenhouse is my dream lol


----------



## Willburr (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome lonestand. I checked the pic...but the upload downsized it a bit much. So here's a new one that I cropped and downsized. Hopefully it will be more useful.

Willburr


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 6, 2011)

lonestand said:


> i love the oasis cubes for cloning and now seedlings. i rarely have anything fail that grows in them.


Sweet. Took me a couple tries but I think I got it down.



Willburr said:


> New guy here to the thread and I'll chime in with everyone else and say that the cab's and the GH journals have been an amazing read. Not only that but everyone gets along so damded well in here. Anyway, I just caught up to date today and had a pic for ya from something that I saw in Japan a few years back. The gardens there are amazing. It's a scrog and I thought you might want to consider a couple of things about it given how you like to build and modify. Anyway, if ya look at the pic closely with the two levels of bamboo to make the grid and their spacing...it might be something for you to consider when training your plants into the grid. It just seems like the thickness of the bamboo in lieu of wire and the greater spacing would be more forgiving when bending a plant at the scale you are working with now in the greenhouse. Plus, they would probably collapse (accordian? ) and store away easy when you didn't need them.
> 
> I have no experience like all of you do and I'm not sure if what I'm posting is even practical...but I thought it was something that might interest ya. This is my first post on the boards...so hopefully I won't screw it up getting the pic to upload.
> 
> ...


Hi Willburr, welcome to my journal and thanks for the input. I looked at the pic you posted and yep, that's what I'm shooting for but a thicker canopy. Maybe some bamboo could help up top... Actually, now that you mention it I do remember reading a journal here where the guy used bamboo on chains inside a cabinet. He used two levels also if I remember correctly. Well, so far so good with the screen, I'm not weaving, just tying back and yes, it's a lot of ties. I'll be topping soon.

Oh, by the way, Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 9, 2011)

OK,
Girls topped and fed, that will hold them the rest of the week. Trucks loaded up and we are taking off tomorrow to the lake, gonna be gone for a week. I got my bud to come over and water the girls in the cabs and keep an eye on things while we are gone. They got wi-fi at the marina and i'm bringing a small Acer so I may be able to post but next update on the grow will be in about week.


----------



## gumball (Jul 9, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> OK,
> Girls topped and fed, that will hold them the rest of the week. Trucks loaded up and we are taking off tomorrow to the lake, gonna be gone for a week. I got my bud to come over and water the girls in the cabs and keep an eye on things while we are gone. They got wi-fi at the marina and i'm bringing a small Acer so I may be able to post but next update on the grow will be in about week.


 
Have a blast buddy!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 9, 2011)

have a good time cruz! im sure youll have a class time, see ya on the other side!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2011)

Have fun Cruze!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, Had an awesome time. 
Max and I went with my best friend and his family. We both had cabins and the boys had tents. 
Here's a few shots of the trip.
































































The girls in the greenhouse filled out pretty good, Ill get an update tomorrow, still unpacking.


----------



## lonestand (Jul 17, 2011)

nice boat yours? welcome home


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Glad to have you back buddy. Looks like an awesome trip, next time I'm crashing the party 

Let us see those ladies!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 17, 2011)

lonestand said:


> nice boat yours? welcome home


Na, that's my buddies boat. Hes had it for about ten years. Thing rocks, he can pull three skiers no problem.
The Jet ski is owned by a mutual friend of ours, She let us borrow it for a week. I like riding that in the mornings. 



billcollector99 said:


> Glad to have you back buddy. Looks like an awesome trip, next time I'm crashing the party
> 
> Let us see those ladies!!!!


Ha ha, you got it bud. Same time next year!
Got a couple shots for ya.






















I'm gonna get in there and get some training done tomorrow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow they really did fill it out huh!!! Im sure they are full of preflowers by now huh?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Wow they really did fill it out huh!!! Im sure they are full of preflowers by now huh?


Yeah, I topped them before I left so it's like they doubled. 
Sure there are preflowers all over the place but I figure I got another three weeks before they turn.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 18, 2011)

I rolled out the girls in the center and tied back the plants under the screen. Topped the trainwreck... maybe I should have taken a bit more off, she still looks tall to me. Bubba I left alone. Fed them a mix of Pura Vida, Calmag, hygrozyme and for the first time Molasses. 750ppm pH 6.3

Best thing about this round is no bugs! 
That's right I checked them all real close today and no mites, nothing. 






























Girls in the cab are flowering now, gonna feed them with Earth juice bloom tonight.





























Week 9 vid;

[youtube]4yDEhMt8TfI[/youtube]


----------



## lonestand (Jul 18, 2011)

wow really filling out, its amazing how much better they do in the cali sun! thats great about the bugs, personaly i wouldent stop treating them just incase, also im really intrested in how the molasses wroks out.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow cruz, they've blown up since I last came round here. all look in perfect health as well, top gardening as always


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 19, 2011)

lonestand said:


> wow really filling out, its amazing how much better they do in the cali sun! thats great about the bugs, personaly i wouldent stop treating them just incase, also im really intrested in how the molasses wroks out.



No kidding man, I hit everything under the screen with AzaMax a couple weeks ago, about time for another shot. 
Along with the no see em screens I closed the gap under the door with a threshold, as long as I dont trip over it I'll be alright. Hell, even if I do its worth it not to have spider mites. I checked last years journal and spider mites were all over one plant and spreading to the rest about this time. 

This is from 7-20-10

"Heres some shots of blue dream with mites,

Lower leaf,








Upper leaf,









I dont see any movement but they are still there. I'm not fucking around with this. 
I went and got some floramite to add to my arsonal today. Going to give her a bath in it tonight."


Actually, I had to toss that Blue Dream last year. 

About the molasses, the first thing I can tell you is it gunk's shit up. I went out there this morning and my 400 gph recirculating pump was clogged. I cleaned it out then checked ppms, it went down to 600 after this feeding, I'll have to keep an eye on that pump.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 19, 2011)

I always thought they said molasses shouldnt be used in hydro because it clogs the pumps lol?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Wow cruz, they've blown up since I last came round here. all look in perfect health as well, top gardening as always


Thanks man, second time around makes a big difference. I got the bugs and the plants under control this year.
I was just comparing grows, this is what it looked like last year.

[video=youtube;wf_O7yXidpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf_O7yXidpg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


Oh yea, now I remember reading that about molasses too.


----------



## gumball (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks great cruzer! Is this the first time your using earth juice? I have always been interested in it. How's the smell? 

I love the photos of your week at the lake, looks like a great time!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep first time, trying to stay organic as much as possible. Smell isn't pretty but its not as strong as say flora Nova. It has a consistency of FF big bloom, or like chocolate milk. I read it works well with hygrozyme and its cheap. right down my alley.

Yeah, going to the lake is always fun. It was more fun when I was drinking  but still a great time. I met up with this guy who lives up there, haven't seen him it like 10 years, mountain man kinda dude. I kicked down a joint to him and the next day he stops by and gives me an oz of strawberry kush from last years grow. Say's hes got about 10 lbs personal. LOL Good people man.


----------



## Willburr (Jul 19, 2011)

Hiya Cruz. Ya might want to do a google search about injecting the molasses downstream of your pump. My lawn irrigation system is setup that way for injecting liquid fert. Might even be quicker to give a local well pump guy a call if you know of any and they can advise you on how best to do it with your setup...probably wouldn't take more than a simple fountain pump or sump pump at most to get enough pressure to inject.

Willburr

Edit....I did a quick search myself but nothing really jumps out. Also changed a little bit of the above when I got to thinkng about the viscosity.

lol second edit....was also just thinking that they have those miracle grow things that you can attach on a hose. You might be able to rig one of those in the line. I'm outta here....no more edits.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Wilbur, thanks for the ideas. so far so good as far as the rings I made not clogging up. The holes I drilled are much larger then sprayers.
I got a 400 gph pump circulating it around so that helps. (when its working) That res hasn't been cleaned this grow, I think that's adding to the problem. I'll get that done this week and go again, if it glogs up again I'll look into something downstream, Thanks.

I'ts almost time for bloom nutes!


----------



## Willburr (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey, I'm happy if any of my input helps...especially since I live in Florida and can only watch. Such a sad fate for someone like me who grew up in the 70's. I hope the rest of the country opens up to what ya'll have out in Cali.

Willburr


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah yes, the days of long hair, playing guitar, peace signs and flower child's.
Getting stoned and listening to Hendrix, Zepplin and the Beatles. Those were the days.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yep, that res was caked with gunk. I cleaned it out and I'm running straight hygrozyme for the rest of the week. 
I just checked and found out I will be at 14 hours of daylight by then so I will switch to bloom nutes a little early.

Got in there today and trained them back again, That train wreck I should have topped before I went to the lake cause as it is Im gonna need to train it and thats not going to work having it in the center so I modified the screen, removed one of the the 6 foot screens on the back wall and made a 4 foot one. I'll use it this grow then in my cab, it just happens to be the right size 

Now I got the train wreck in the corner where I can train it. They are getting tall so I moved the fans up and to the opposite walls and switched some white panels in the front to clear ones so I can get some side lighting and slow down the stretch some. I'll get pics in a couple hours, once they turn up again.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Pics:









Got her to fit right in the corner.















Got the res clean and ready for bloom nutes. That's hygrozyme in there now.




























.


----------



## ironheadxl (Jul 22, 2011)

+1 on the downstream injection I used to design irrigation systems including one for a 2000+ orchid grow set up and that is exactly what we did for the bi weekly feed. works like a charm.


----------



## ironheadxl (Jul 22, 2011)

Willburr said:


> Hey, I'm happy if any of my input helps...especially since I live in Florida and can only watch. Such a sad fate for someone like me who grew up in the 70's. I hope the rest of the country opens up to what ya'll have out in Cali.
> 
> Willburr


 lol over here... the 70's yeah a '72 Riviera some thai stick and parking late at night on the back roads till dawn with the girl. Damn I do miss that.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys but I just had too much gunk in there, didn't clean it at all this grow. I really don't need downstream injection. 
This has worked fine with nutrients even fish emulation. God, I wont put that in my res again. Anyway with that pump in there circulating everything I think I will be fine. 

I'm seeing preflowers, bubba has the most. Started them on 1/2 strength Earthjuice Bloom nutrients today. Pretty much done with the grow nutes this round.


----------



## gumball (Jul 24, 2011)

man they are beasts!!! you might want to still top the trainwreck if it needs it. remember last year...


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks bro. Oh yeah, I remember last year alright.
I topped the train wreck about a week ago and realised I was a bit late. I was going to do it again but she stretched so much my gut feeling was that I would lose too many bud sites. It did slow her down some. So instead I moved her to the corner where she gets the most afternoon sun and I can tie her back. It'll be tight but I think it will work.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 24, 2011)

hey cruz, you know you were talking about the TW stretching ...












lol. I know you've grown it out a few times, how do yours generally smell? mine smells "filthy" thats the only way I can describe it, it smells more "filthy" than the psychosis which is an exodus cheese cut apparently. the exo is the mother of filth, haha.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah they are stinky girls alright, even in veg they smell. Kinda of a dirty diesel smell.
These are greenhouse fem seed again and I've noticed it more indoors then in my greenhouse, when I open the cab its like bang! yep that's trainwreck.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 24, 2011)

Heres a couple shots of the girls I brought inside about a month ago. 
Didn't get much stretch with her but I super cropped her and pounded her with light.
The trainwreck is the lighter one in the back. The other two are bubba kush.
















.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2011)

Indoor girls looking nice and robust, i like the mini scrog screen.

Flowering is gonna start soon for you huh?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 24, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yeah they are stinky girls alright, even in veg they smell. Kinda of a dirty diesel smell.
> These are greenhouse fem seed again and I've noticed it more indoors then in my greenhouse, when I open the cab its like bang! yep that's trainwreck.


For sure man, she is a rank smelling plant. absolutely dying to try the smoke though, how long do yours usually take to finish? I can only realistically give mine 9.5


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Indoor girls looking nice and robust, i like the mini scrog screen.
> 
> Flowering is gonna start soon for you huh?


Yea they are lookin pretty good, I could have veged them another week or two for more mass but I got plenty coming, those girls in the greenhouse are stretching now, wont be long.



WOWgrow said:


> For sure man, she is a rank smelling plant. absolutely dying to try the smoke though, how long do yours usually take to finish? I can only realistically give mine 9.5


 That's plenty of time man, the story behind the name train wreck was a train wrecked next to the grow site and they had to cut at 6 weeks, still the shit was dank.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 25, 2011)

Got a short vid today, Kinda hard to see the per-flowering action. 
I lose quality when I convert to wmv but plays better.


[video=youtube;jDrlGYOdwRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDrlGYOdwRU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2011)

Your plants look great cruze! thanks for the video


----------



## gumball (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks HUGE cruzer!!! I hope its smaller than last year, but its hard to see it from this point of view!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> That's plenty of time man, the story behind the name train wreck was a train wrecked next to the grow site and they had to cut at 6 weeks, still the shit was dank.


haha, are you serious? that is awesome. 

I didnt really think about it until I watched that vid but your grow is gonna be so different to most other outdoors and a whole world away from last years lol, im excited man!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Your plants look great cruze! thanks for the video


Right on man, thanks for the complement. 



gumball said:


> Looks HUGE cruzer!!! I hope its smaller than last year, but its hard to see it from this point of view!


How about this view?











WOWgrow said:


> haha, are you serious? that is awesome.
> 
> I didnt really think about it until I watched that vid but your grow is gonna be so different to most other outdoors and a whole world away from last years lol, im excited man!


Yea man, its starting to shape up, I look at other outdoor and think I'm a bit behind in size cause of all the training but I'm hoping to grow several massive colas under there. That chicken wire on the roof will not only keep them in it will give me several tie points to hold them up. I think I'm gonna need them. 


Yea Gumball, Standing in the center and turning around in a circle with a camera doesn't really give you a good point of view,

Here ya go.


----------



## gumball (Jul 26, 2011)

Now I can dig that point of view, all of 'em! Massive stalks!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah buddy. 
Thats why I left some of the lower stuff on during veg, to build roots and a fat stalk. I still have some to remove.
As far as stalk size, they are on par with last years grow. I'm gonna need 2 ft once they start to flower so more training to do.

I gotta figure out how I am gonna tie down that trainwreck. I'm thinking point it towards the center. 
I'm pretty sure that last Tangerine Dream will use most of the screen that's left.

They went through that half dose of nutes in a day now that I am watering more.
I gave them a shot of diamond nectar I found in my nute cab, little shot of carbs cant hurt.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 30, 2011)

Today I started full strength nutes. First time using earth juice.
I start with 250ppm (thats after the filter) I added the nutes, 150 ml and it only raised it to 390ppm. 
So I added 60 ml hydrozyme and 40 mi of pura vida grow to bring it to 600ppm. Ph to 6.0

Tied them back again and cut off more lower branches. This last week I been lookin at that dam Train wreck, Its to big for that corner. I put Bubba in the corner and I'm gonna remove a couple bricks and dig a hole in the center of the greenhouse. Sink her down about a foot or so after she is done stretching. That oughta do it.


----------



## waredaweedat (Jul 30, 2011)

is this how i post


----------



## waredaweedat (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey cruzer. I definitly owe you a HUUUGGGEEE THANK YOU . Your thread has been the ultimate guide for me. From begining to end it is a great reading and learning experience.Going to be going back for referances for many grows to come.Hopefully.
I just completed my very first grow,and holy shit all i can say is wow .And we smoke a lota good shit round here.(western Canada).Never smelt weed this strong before.Can't even think staight.lol.I owe it all to you man .I have a cabinet very similar to yours ,only i did two plants in miricale grow dirt .Vegged them for two months then flowered them for 64 days .Coulda went 75 days but i got too pariniod of the smell one day when my friend could tell,a half block away.So that was it i figure better off a week early then not at all,eh.lol.I really like your idea of ventilating the cab with fresh air from under the house.Im gonna make that work somehow.Just gotta keep the filters on at all times i guess.(for smell and bugs).Anyways im really fricken stoned right now and thanks due to this great website and guys like you with journals .This is where i got all my info.Great job on the greehouse by the way.Ive read everone of your post and ill always be lurking on this thread.Thanks a million man.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 31, 2011)

Right on man, Its nice to hear from people who get something out of these journals. I know I do as reference.
Sounds like you read my cabinet build and grow journals, yeah gotta love that air intake, not everybody can cut a hole in their floor but it works like a charm. 

"got too pariniod of the smell one day when my friend could tell,a half block away" LOL yeah I guess that a dead give away. 

Thanks for the compliment, glad you got some good smoke and welcome to my journal.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 1, 2011)

OK, 1st of August, the month all good things happen.

I think I see my first flower forming on the bubba kush.
She has needed extra water twice this last week.









I got pistils on the Tangerine Dream.








Look how tall train wreck got. Shes turning but a little slower then the others.







Gonna have to dig that hole soon.


----------



## Willburr (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a great pic of the Bubba Kush! I'm also wondering just how tall the TrainWreck would have gotten to if you had never topped it. 12 -14 feet? I'm curious if such tells you guys what origin the plant has or if that is a trait for all stativa. Very impressive Cruzer...looks like you are having a good problem free grow this time. Congrats!

Willburr


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 1, 2011)

wow man, that trainwreck has taken off hasn't it. mine was slow to start flowering as well, you know this though


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 1, 2011)

lol oh you're going to be having echoes of last summers scissor fest with that TW for sure.
I've done TD before, great taste to it and I loved that dense scent.


----------



## lonestand (Aug 1, 2011)

man i cant wait to try my last TD bean hehe, ive had great succsess propagating with the humidty tray and rockwool think im ready to risk it!!! 

yours are simply amazing, you set the bar very high cruz! you gonna take the roof off this year lol????


----------



## gumball (Aug 2, 2011)

They look awesome cruzer!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2011)

Willburr said:


> That's a great pic of the Bubba Kush! I'm also wondering just how tall the TrainWreck would have gotten to if you had never topped it. 12 -14 feet? I'm curious if such tells you guys what origin the plant has or if that is a trait for all stativa. Very impressive Cruzer...looks like you are having a good problem free grow this time. Congrats!
> 
> Willburr


Hey Wilbur. Yeah, I think you are right on the money with 12 to 14 feet if I vegged all summer. I did start her a bit later to help with size though. I'm pretty sure all sativas get tall like that. This is a cross but still... I think there is some diesel in her origin.

Thanks man, yeah, I learned a bit from last years grow and I think I got this under control. We'll see. 



WOWgrow said:


> wow man, that trainwreck has taken off hasn't it. mine was slow to start flowering as well, you know this though


She sure has. Yep a little slow in getting started but worth the wait.



ironheadxl said:


> lol oh you're going to be having echoes of last summers scissor fest with that TW for sure.
> I've done TD before, great taste to it and I loved that dense scent.


Man that was a scissor fest alright. My friend keeps telling me I should break down and buy a trimmer but I do ok. 
On a good day I can do about a pound by myself. That's if I trim all day long and not too particular. 



lonestand said:


> man i cant wait to try my last TD bean hehe, ive had great succsess propagating with the humidty tray and rockwool think im ready to risk it!!!
> 
> yours are simply amazing, you set the bar very high cruz! you gonna take the roof off this year lol????


Go for it man, I think your ready.
No way I can take the roof off this year, I blocked it with chicken wire to remove that option.



gumball said:


> They look awesome cruzer!


Thanks bud.


----------



## i<3 (Aug 2, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi everyone, Here's My Growitup greenhouse Grow for 2011
> I post pic updates during the week and a video once a week.
> 
> If you would like to see the build or the first grow you can click the links below;
> ...


 sorry for being totally off subject (and LATE) you have the same computer keyboard as me.... it came with my gateway XD
anyways, i just love your grow.... its just so perfect man.... your my idol !XD
peace dude !


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL.

Thanks man. 

Yeah had to get me a new box, got a new Gateway. Dam thing has like six processors in it.
Much faster them my old gateway dual core, she was a good machine, just fried the PCI video card in it felt it was time to upgrade. Got HD graphics with this one.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 2, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> OK, 1st of August, the month all good things happen.
> 
> I think I see my first flower forming on the bubba kush.
> She has needed extra water twice this last week.
> ...


that's a jungle in there LOL


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Going through stretch. Had one reach the chicken wire in about 3 days. 
This method of tying back to the screen with wire is working pretty good. Once the stem outgrows the tie I just untie it and move it forward.
That Train wreck is what fills it up. That should be under control soon. 

Turned the water back to 7 min. It was leaving too much run off on the brick and creating high humidity in the mornings.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 6, 2011)

I got about 6 inches growth over all this last week even with tying them back.
Gave them diamond nectar and hygrozyme during the week, Gonna feed tomorrow.

The left side is growing faster then the right. I was going to dig the hole for the train wreck back there but I think more towards the door would be better.









Took the same angle shots as last week to compare.
Bubba:








Tangerine dream:








I moved the train out and back in again so its not at the same angle but you can see the growth.








Once it cools down this afternoon I'll go ahead and sink it and train the rest back some again.


----------



## sebastopolian (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow I haven't been on RIU in a while, Dam they look great!!!! Oh by the way your dog is so cute!


----------



## SupaM (Aug 6, 2011)

Your greenhouse is Beautiful! All the Best!!


----------



## lonestand (Aug 6, 2011)

you always impress cruz nice work so far


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 7, 2011)

looking superb as per cruz, hows max these days? he's got a real nice colour on him


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 7, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I got about 6 inches growth over all this last week even with tying them back.
> Gave them diamond nectar and hygrozyme during the week, Gonna feed tomorrow.
> 
> The left side is growing faster then the right. I was going to dig the hole for the train wreck back there but I think more towards the door would be better.
> ...


nice trees man +rep


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking packed in there cruze, its gonna be a stuffy one


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2011)

sebastopolian said:


> Wow I haven't been on RIU in a while, Dam they look great!!!! Oh by the way your dog is so cute!





SupaM said:


> Your greenhouse is Beautiful! All the Best!!





lonestand said:


> you always impress cruz nice work so far





WOWgrow said:


> looking superb as per cruz, hows max these days? he's got a real nice colour on him





jdmcwestevo said:


> nice trees man +rep





billcollector99 said:


> Looking packed in there cruze, its gonna be a stuffy one


Thanks for the complements everyone, Really I mean it. 
I have fun doing this but it wouldn't be the same with out you guys.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2011)

OK, I got the hole dug and sank the train wreck, now its the same height as the rest.






















I put the Bubba back in the corner and figure I will continue to train but towards the center of the greenhouse. 








I removed the rest of the lower stuff, got about half a garbage can full. 
Gonna give them a day or two to get over it then I'll train the rest back about 6 inches and that should do it.

Now that's more like what I had in mind. I'll get a video up in a few. Time to relax and burn one.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;VjLHrhLVwzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjLHrhLVwzs[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Make sure you dont get lost in that jungle


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 7, 2011)

I hear ya. It's getting pretty full alright but I made a path to find my way back.

One of the girls didnt take to kindly of me taking the lower stuff. First one on the left is kinda sagging so I gave her extra water.
Then I fed them all double strength nutes (Earth juice, not the hard stuff) 560ppm pH 5.7

See how she does tomorrow.

Ya know, I really liked how that hole turned out, Next year I am going to dig more of them.
Place the plants next to the holes and when they reach the ceiling drop them in and flower... I like it.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

That hole has worked a treat man, got a near perfect canopy now, with room to work in as well. 

how do you up the nutes of one of your plants in your system? i always thought they all ran off one res?


----------



## 4fuckr (Aug 8, 2011)

hey man 

your work looks awesome got also td but in a vertial dwc but your space is awesome  hope you will get pounds of td 

greeks from Germany 

Hand


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> That hole has worked a treat man, got a near perfect canopy now, with room to work in as well.
> 
> how do you up the nutes of one of your plants in your system? i always thought they all ran off one res?


They do all run off the same res. When a plant needs a little extra something I mix in a separate container and hand water it but I keep them all on the system that waters or feeds twice a day at 8:00



4fuckr said:


> hey man
> 
> your work looks awesome got also td but in a vertial dwc but your space is awesome  hope you will get pounds of td
> 
> ...


Right on, I always wanted to do a vertical grow indoors, never got around to it.
Last year I got more then plenty so I didn't mind training them back this year. Yep, lookin at pounds alright.


That one plant that was sagging from the pruning yesterday is coming back around. So thats good.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

right, gotcha


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Couple shots of the cab, Week 5 flower.
Gonna try some Fox Farms Chi Ching on them starting next feeding.






















I got some shots of the pruning I did.



































Week 11 vid:

[video=youtube;ihDZ4RShuyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihDZ4RShuyc[/video]


Then just for reference, here is last year week 11


[video=youtube;xEfGQBklIZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEfGQBklIZs[/video]


Man, that was out of control.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

shit I forgot how mad it was last year! that blue cheese as well, that really was a beast. 

see max has still got his puppy blood running through his veins lol. 

the indoor is starting to get nice and fat as well man, awesome gardening all round.


----------



## gumball (Aug 8, 2011)

The things you do for your audience 

You think its any cooler at the bottom of that hole than right on the bricks???

Incquiring minds want to know!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2011)

How tall are they above the screen?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 8, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> shit I forgot how mad it was last year! that blue cheese as well, that really was a beast.
> see max has still got his puppy blood running through his veins lol.
> the indoor is starting to get nice and fat as well man, awesome gardening all round.


Sure was man, I think I got a better handle on it this year.
Max, no kidding still a puppy. Gotta love it though. Thanks bud.



gumball said:


> The things you do for your audience
> You think its any cooler at the bottom of that hole than right on the bricks???
> Incquiring minds want to know!


Ha! Well, people were asking about max so I figured what the hell.
I'll bet it is cooler down there but that's not the awesome part about it man. 
I pick up valuable headroom sinking them down like that. Ill have six of them next year and be able to go without a screen. That will be bad ass.



billcollector99 said:


> How tall are they above the screen?


Im trying to keep them under 2 feet above the screen. If I can do that then when I see flowers I can let them go and I should have enough room.

Now that will be showing off alright. LOL


----------



## gumball (Aug 9, 2011)

We love Max, probably as much as you!!! I always wonder how deep/wide one would have to dig to make a geothermal sink to pull air through/out of. Max is great though, I bet he cant wait till harvest!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely setup, would love to do a greenhouse someday if my location wasn't so terrible for it. Keep up the good work sub'd and keeping an eye on your progress.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 13, 2011)

gumball said:


> We love Max, probably as much as you!!! I always wonder how deep/wide one would have to dig to make a geothermal sink to pull air through/out of. Max is great though, I bet he cant wait till harvest!!


Thanks bud, My guess is it would depend on the size of the hole. The larger the hole, the more air that could get down there and warm it up but just a foot underground is much cooler. 



Shwagbag said:


> Lovely setup, would love to do a greenhouse someday if my location wasn't so terrible for it. Keep up the good work sub'd and keeping an eye on your progress.


 Thanks, will do. I am keeping an eye on your avatar.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

How big Sq ft wise would you say each lady is?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, I figure the screen is 2 ft by 6 ft and the canopy is about 2 ft thick. It sticks over the side now that I been training more to the middle and its not like its just full of shoots, there are some low spots too. I'm still training. Lets put it this way, the greenhouse is 8 x 12 and it is dam near full with six plants so I'm guessing 16 sq feet each.

I saw some spider mites today, mostly on the plant closest to the intake. I hit them all with AzaMax again... I kinda slacked off cause I wasn't seeing anything. 
Should have known better.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hopefully you can nip it early, so later in flower there are no issues like last year 

I went and bought my BT today, for the caterpillars. Decided to start spraying now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 13, 2011)

Good move. Gotta do that prevention thing.
I got an arsenal of mite killers, first is the azamax and neem, then I have a full bottle of co2 I can gas them with, A couple Dr Doom foggers not to mention the hard stuff, Floramite and Advid. I'm ready for them, if I see any more I'll break out the big guns.

I'll get a couple pics of the outdoor tomorrow but I took a couple of the cab, its there daytime.
Got a little bud porn for ya, Bubba kush from greenhouse seeds. Trichs are almost all cloudy at about week 6 flower.















That's super micro setting and a tripod.


----------



## gumball (Aug 14, 2011)

Super micro is super frosty!!! Looks great bud


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2011)

No kidding man, I just finished the last of the bubba I grew last year, cured for six months. 
Ya know, out of all the strains the Blueberry actually did the best in curing, I mean over time it kept getting better. Well, that's gone too now but good to know. 

GTO picked this strain for me. Havent seen him in a while.

Anyway, I got some pics of the bubba in the greenhouse this morning.






















Here is the trainwreck, she's budding too.














With bubba on those casters I can move it where it gets the best sun and out of the way so I can get back there to train. 
I think the tangerine dream is about done stretching but no buds yet. Fed them twice this week, think I am going to keep that up.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like it's going to be another bud bonanza come harvest time


----------



## SupaM (Aug 14, 2011)

That greenhouse is gonna smell incredible in about two weeks.....lol!!! It looks very lush in there!
All the Best!!


----------



## waredaweedat (Aug 14, 2011)

wow man That is the GREENEST GREENHOUSE EVER. Great job !!!Abosolutely outfuckingstanding work. One question you say you will cut the ties and let them go.Why do you do this ?I thought the whole idea of a screen was to keep the nice even and level canopy that way all the buds will get equall lighting. Just a thought .wow man really .hows the smell?I think youll get more than last years .What was it 7 or 8 lbs.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Looks like it's going to be another bud bonanza come harvest time


Bud bonanza, I like the sound of that. As long as I can keep old Hoss rounded up I should be alright.



SupaM said:


> That greenhouse is gonna smell incredible in about two weeks.....lol!!! It looks very lush in there!
> All the Best!!


Thanks man, its already starting to smell a bit but so far I can only smell it when I'm inside.
Its the morning sun, when I take pics under it they look much greener.



waredaweedat said:


> wow man That is the GREENEST GREENHOUSE EVER. Great job !!!Abosolutely outfuckingstanding work. One question you say you will cut the ties and let them go.Why do you do this ?I thought the whole idea of a screen was to keep the nice even and level canopy that way all the buds will get equall lighting. Just a thought .wow man really .hows the smell? I think youll get more than last years .What was it 7 or 8 lbs.


Well rightfuckingon man! Glad you enjoy the journal. About the training, when I sad let them go I meant stop training and let the buds fill out. There will be a few ties I will release but most will stay. Matter of fact today I started tying some lower branches up to the chicken wire on the roof. All those tie points up there are already coming in handy. Dont know if I will yield more then last year. I had more plants then and let them rip but this is starting to shape up.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 14, 2011)

Week 12 vid:


[video=youtube;bzY32ADTM-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzY32ADTM-U[/video]


I got stoned before the video and forgot what I was saying half way through. 
What I was getting at is the plant that I left all those lower shoots didn't get real tall like the others.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 15, 2011)

amazing bro, just amazing.


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 15, 2011)

I love you.


----------



## lonestand (Aug 15, 2011)

nice work cruz, 

yeah i think im in love with supercropping, its almost like im molding my plants like clay! to develop these beautiful bushes

and 

you digging your plant into the ground of your greenhouse because its too dam big: Priceless


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> amazing bro, just amazing.


Glad you like the show, stick around its only gonna get better.



Shwagbag said:


> I love you.


Ha! No man, your not getting my last bud light.



lonestand said:


> nice work cruz,
> yeah i think im in love with supercropping, its almost like im molding my plants like clay! to develop these beautiful bushes
> and you digging your plant into the ground of your greenhouse because its too dam big: Priceless


Cool man good to hear you got it down, did you do those aero gardens?
Yeah, that was the only thing I could think of doing for that train wreck, worked out pretty good.


----------



## lonestand (Aug 15, 2011)

Well the aero gardens are only used for veggies, this is because they are not easy to move in a hurry, I do all my special plants in easily portable containers in case I need to move them. However I got bored and started to supercrop my tomatoes, works on them too. 
In the past I have used the aero gardens as cloner's and theyproduce a Soil ready, thick and healthy seedling really fast.

I&#8217;ve been working on before and after Pictures of the suppercropping I&#8217;m doing on some Super Lemon haze, and Vanilla Kush. I will get them up soon. The trick I&#8217;ve found is to actually break the stem slightly even if it snaps halfway through it will be fine given proper food water and light. That way the stems don&#8217;t stand back up before new baby colas can form. its amazing what these plants can endure!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 16, 2011)

lonestand said:


> Well the aero gardens are only used for veggies, this is because they are not easy to move in a hurry, I do all my special plants in easily portable containers in case I need to move them. However I got bored and started to supercrop my tomatoes, works on them too.
> In the past I have used the aero gardens as cloner's and theyproduce a Soil ready, thick and healthy seedling really fast.
> 
> Ive been working on before and after Pictures of the suppercropping Im doing on some Super Lemon haze, and Vanilla Kush. I will get them up soon. The trick Ive found is to actually break the stem slightly even if it snaps halfway through it will be fine given proper food water and light. That way the stems dont stand back up before new baby colas can form. its amazing what these plants can endure!


All of my plants respond well to super cropping except one strain in my box. The Northern Lights I have in there seems to have a delicate stem, although I did wait until she was a bit mature to start cropping her. I agree, its amazing what they can endure. I have some gnarly looking stems from past harvests that most people could not even recognize as cannabis stems lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Talk about what they can endure, I forgot about a tie I did last year on the blue cheese. check this out,







The tie was yarn that cut off the main stock and the lower stuff just exploded. 
It had one branch that started at the base and grew taller then the rest of the plant.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Took a close look at the plants and I got spider mites, set off a dr doom fogger at sunset.







The concentration seems to be towards the center of the greenhouse so I covered the vent with a tarp and set it there.


----------



## gumball (Aug 19, 2011)

cali must be full of mites!! sucks to hear that, but it was somewhat expected given how bad they were last year.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

fucking mites, always manage to find their way in. least you caught them early man, guessing the damage isnt too bad?


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah people in California love their yards so there is foliage everywhere. I knew they were coming. Its getting better though, last year at this time I had like 10 times more mites then I do now. I had already set off a second fogger by now.

I figure the preventive measures I took helped, I should have kept it up though, only sprayed twice. Every two weeks would have been better. The other thing is, there is just so much in there, its hard to reach everything with the spray but the foggers get them.

The plan is to wait two weeks then let another fogger go, then two weeks after that when more of the lower leaf is dead and gone, remove the front panels for access and hit all the leaf with floromite and put the panels back on. I understand the floromite dissipates in 30 days so that should last a month. By that time they will be in full flower putting on the weight and I will use the CO2 to gas them once a week. Also by mixing it up like this I don't run the risk of creating a super mite. All my nutes are organic and I would prefer to use organic means to rid the mites but I guess that just doesn't happen in California. 

That oughta kick the spider mites ass and leave me with clean monster buds.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 19, 2011)

theyre gonna wish they'd never gone in there cruz, good work man


----------



## gumball (Aug 19, 2011)

sounds thorough enough for me!!!


----------



## lonestand (Aug 20, 2011)

good call cruz dont let up on them fuckers! they wont stop. I think we all knew u would see the mites eventualy. goodluck man


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mites like or dislike high humidity?


----------



## gumball (Aug 21, 2011)

dislike high humidity/moisture I believe.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2011)

gumball said:


> dislike high humidity/moisture I believe.


I thought so, which would explain why I havent seen any yet. Found a caterpillar trying to cocoon itself on the underside of one of my leaves though!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, high humidity slows them down. I took a plant out of the green house and hosed it off a couple times last year. Slowed them down some but didn't stop them.
Caterpillar under a leaf? Good catch man. Those things can really eat away at the buds, not to mention all the crap they leave.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yeah, high humidity slows them down. I took a plant out of the green house and hosed it off a couple times last year. Slowed them down some but didn't stop them.
> Caterpillar under a leaf? Good catch man. Those things can really eat away at the buds, not to mention all the crap they leave.


It was already full grown,starting to wrap its silk cocoon!! I did not catch it early enough apparently if it was almost halfway through its life cycle, lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 21, 2011)

No update today, seems we had a sort of emergency.
Max got the "snip snip" on Friday and is just now recovering. So today he started to develop these small bumps on the bridge his nose, I didnt notice them this morning but saw them around noon. Then about 2:00 I noticed there were more of them and getting larger, he was scratching his nose on the carpet and biting like hes got fleas and he's never had fleas. I thought it may have something to do with the surgery, like an allergic reaction to the anastasia or something. So after searching the internet and posting at a golden retriever forum I took him to visit an emergency vet (its sunday) and two hundred dollars later I find out he is allergic to bee stings. He got a couple shots and the swelling went down but it could have been much more serious. I swear he looked like he was a prize fighter who lost the fight with all those lumps. Oh and the vet said I should put on the e-collar (lampshade) I got for him cause, although I didn't see him hes been messing with stiches.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad to hear you caught it soon enough, and that he is gonna be ok!!


----------



## gumball (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats what Im talking bout, that could have been bad. Silly dog just learnt a little bee can easily whoop his ass!! Glad he is gonna be fine, could have definitely been much worse.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 22, 2011)

fuck the vet! over priceing bastards.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah and he is still fucked up. I found out today on top of everything he has worms. Another trip to a different vet. Not mine she couldnt see him till tomorrow, fuck her I am only going back there to take the stiches out and thats cause I already paid for it. So, another $250 a buncha shots and some special food and pills.

Poor guy never experenced pain in his life then he gets his nuts cut off, stung by a wasp and has an allergic reaction and constant vomiting and diarea from the worms over a period of three days. It's pretty sad man. Im out $650 altogether and I still got a sick dog. This sucks. I want my happy buddy back.


----------



## gumball (Aug 23, 2011)

This does suck man, I hate to hear it  I know he will pull through and be back to himself in no time!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 23, 2011)

grow looks very nice. bummer about the dog i had the same stuff with one of mine a few weeks ago sucks when your happy buddy aint so happy...


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 23, 2011)

He certainly was not happy here, swellings has gone down now though.









I've found and killed three small wasps nests in the yard. Hopefully that will do it.


----------



## gumball (Aug 24, 2011)

ahhhh, poor max  I am sure he will be back to his self in no time


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, oh well, on with the grow,

Fed them earth juice twice this week and once with with hygrozyme. One TD didn't like it to much and some leaf burnt but the other three loved it. I'm backing off on the carbos until flowering sets in, I got enough size.






























I was a little worried the TD haven't turned yet so I double checked and the site says 60 day flower and they will be done late October so I am pretty much on track but again, running out of room. now I wish I would have thought about sinking those pots earlier.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lookin swell pal so wen is the roof comin off lmbo!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ha!
Well ya know... I just may need to. I got six plants in there, The thee closest to the door will be alright but the three in the back, man they just keep growing.
I'll get in there today and pull them down again. I really didn't wanna go down that road but saved the hoop roof I made last year just in case.


----------



## gumball (Aug 25, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha!
> Well ya know... I just may need to. I got six plants in there, The thee closest to the door will be alright but the three in the back, man they just keep growing.
> I'll get in there today and pull them down again. I really didn't wanna go down that road but saved the hoop roof I made last year just in case.


Yeah it doesn't look much different than last year this time, but I wasn't gonna say anything ::


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ha ha cruzer let them go bro u know u wanna lmfao lookin crowded everyday and before u know it you ll b trimming boy im thinking sore fingers it takes me roughly 3 days solid to trim 20 3ft bushes so i feel for u bro! Not!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 25, 2011)

No man, I really have kept them down. Here is where they were last year.









Last year this time the roof was coming off. 
I can put them at about one foot below the roof right now, deal is I think I need two.
I took a good look at it today, figure I got one more shot at it. Go back to the original placement of plants. Move the train wreck, dig another hole towards the back center but not as deep. Then I got room to bring the tall TD down, I thought it was further along and done stretching. Then train the TD so they are at about eye level all the way around, roll bubba back in and I can keep the roof on. 

Well, that's what I plan on doing in the morning. I wanna give them as much daylight as possible afterwords.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey cruzer your plants aren't big enough!  awesome man!


----------



## gumball (Aug 25, 2011)

That greenhouse is just an outdoor grow cab he doesnt have to keep the lid on, 

I was definitely wrong cruzer, WOW!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2011)

There ya go, I kept that in mind and started yanking them down.

I didn't move the train to the center, instead I pointed the branches I though were going to grow the largest towards the center and removed the chicken wire under the vent for a few more inches. I think its gonna work. I didn't wanna dig a hole then have to fill it, could have done it easy enough its just that it would settle and the floor would be uneven. Its a little crowded on the left but I'll deal with that later.















Bubba and train are filling out well. they will get even more afternoon light now.








I pulled two TD branches around back of the train and the rest towards the center, they are still laying down and will come up some.
Still will be much more even lighting for the canopy. Yep, just like my cab. Speaking of that, those girls should be about done.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 26, 2011)

Two months ago I took two bubba kush and a train wreck I didn't have room for in the green house, supper cropped and screened them in my cab.
Figure it will get me some smoke while I wait for these. Here is the day I put them in there,









Two months later,








I was able to keep the stretch at a minimum by the supper cropping and kept them tied back to the screen.


Some close ups, seems I got two phenos of the bubba, This is one of the Bubbas and train wreck behind it.









Train on the right,









The other bubba, this one has fatter buds.






















Mostly cloudy trichs, buds have swollen a bit over the last couple weeks. I watered them real heavy last night.
Should be a couple oz for sure right? Anyone wanna guess the cab weight?


----------



## gumball (Aug 27, 2011)

I think your dead on with a couple ounces, maybe like 76 grams if it goes over  you know I like to guess!!!


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep, about two and a half zips, looks like.... Looks Good Too!
All the Best!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 27, 2011)

SupaM said:


> Yep, about two and a half zips, looks like.... Looks Good Too!
> All the Best!


Yeah that what i was gonna say lol


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Yeah that what i was gonna say lol


Great minds......you know the rest..... Watch him pull three though...lol


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 27, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> He certainly was not happy here, swellings has gone down now though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor guy i feel for him I got stung around twenty times Thursday at work so he has my total empathy. My skull looked like a gentle mountain range.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 28, 2011)

indoor and out both looking great cruz, im gonna say 83 grams on the dot, thinking those buds are really dense lol. 

hope max is making a good recover


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 28, 2011)

Right on guys, I used FF cha ching on these girls in the cab and I think it did get me some pretty dense nugs. 
This was sort of a test grow, if they smoke good I will use it in the greenhouse this year.

Thanks for the well wishes, Max is back to his old self again. 
I don't see any more wasps in the yard but I am ready, I got some benadryl just in case. 
He just finished the deworming pills, still gets one more shot. Friday he gets his stitches out from the neutering.

I just got the bill from the city, $60 a year to renew his licence. what a fucking rip off but wadda ya gonna do.


----------



## gumball (Aug 28, 2011)

It does suck to have to pay the city/county to own a dog for personal use. At least they dont cost as much as a wife!!!

Glad to hear Max is back to himself, now get those worms taken care of and he'll be all good:


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 28, 2011)

lol nail on the head gumball


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Temps have been real mild again this summer, even more so then last year. Been around 80°
Seems in this system 6 min twice a day keeps a pretty even moisture level in the pots and goes through one whole res full of water. That double dose of feeding last week burnt the tips on one TD. The rest were ok with it but I dont think I'll do that again.

Hit them again with azamax last night. It seems to be working cause I see the spots on the leaf but nowhere near as many mites or eggs as last year. Still early I know but it would be nice to stay with this but I still feel a shot of floramite will really do the trick.


The bubba and Train are in full flower the TD seems to have stopped stretching now and flowers are forming on the lower stuff.










I was able to get to that back corner and train them towards the center too so all looks good.















Good shot of the tops of the different TD phenotypes.















Train wreck















Bubba










[video=youtube;g385jMlB1Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g385jMlB1Tc[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey old friend! Had to look you up and see what was packing the greenhouse this year. Now you've got "Welcome to the Jungle" playing in my brain, LOL. Been up my ass in alligators trying to make a living and get settled in up here. Cali wasn't very kind to us economically so we're giving it our best up here.


----------



## gumball (Aug 30, 2011)

WOW!!! Of course you knew that!


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 30, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Hey old friend! Had to look you up and see what was packing the greenhouse this year. Now you've got "Welcome to the Jungle" playing in my brain, LOL. Been up my ass in alligators trying to make a living and get settled in up here. Cali wasn't very kind to us economically so we're giving it our best up here.


 Sorry to hear that your not in Cali but I wish ya the best up there. My nephew that lives in Clovis, his mother in law lives in Anchorage. She went up there to find a real man. LOL. Good luck man, I hear things grow big up there.



gumball said:


> WOW!!! Of course you knew that!


Maybe... but I never get tired of hearing it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 30, 2011)

So like I get this notice in the mail, there are some mosquitoes in the area with West Nile virus. 
That sucks but the good thing is the city is gonna spray the whole neighborhood with pryethrum insecticide tonight. It said they got a truck that's gonna drive down the residential streets and fog the whole neighborhood after 11:00 pm. I'm bringing Max inside and taking off all the front panels of the greenhouse, I'll leave the door open too. 

I think I am the only one in the neighborhood that is glad they are spraying.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 30, 2011)

I hear they grow big up here; I just need to find some. I'm down to maybe 1/2 oz of my super lemon haze and I'm getting sort of tired of smoking it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sure do, I switch strains every week or so.

Well, I hit them all with floramite. Well, as much as I could reach. used about a gallon of the mix ph at 6.0
I'm ready for the free fogger from the city. I took the panels off and got a couple fans on a timer to help blow it inside.









Leaving bubba outside and the door propped open.








Suppose to be anywhere between 11:00 and 5:00 so that's when the fans will run.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2011)

looking beautiful my [email protected]@@


----------



## elleandblair420 (Aug 31, 2011)

Let's go we need some more posts and pics lol new follower here like everything you do and actually went through your entire cab and greenhouse grow fucking insane; in my greenest dreams lol quick question about late flowering....have had 2 fems going since may 1st in upstate ny. Switched to flower on July 21st a new grower using the mg line of soil and nutes. No problems at all just a lil burn early on in veg I flushed and switched to flower everything is awesome but I have both of them in the same pot 10 gal pot....one is def budding nice white hairs and crystals forming on new bud growth....the other is more or less just starting seems like a couple weeks behind...does this seem normal? Both have got all the same shit throughout their life cycle.....I don't have any test equip but I really don't have a reason to get anything yet lol all that I have added to the soil is dolomite veg nutes, and bloom nutes definitely have a watering schedule also foliar spray with superthrive....my real question I guess is do u think the lazy one will bud in time before it gets too cold here? Temps during day 75 or so at night in the 50s-60s, what do u think and what info am I lacking for you to make a determination? Will post some pics asap when I learn how to lol thanks a bunch any suggestions welcome don't bash on a noob lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> looking beautiful my [email protected]@@


(my best Elvis voice) "Thank you, Thank you, thank you very much"



elleandblair420 said:


> Let's go we need some more posts and pics lol new follower here like everything you do and actually went through your entire cab and greenhouse grow fucking insane; in my greenest dreams lol quick question about late flowering....have had 2 fems going since may 1st in upstate ny. Switched to flower on July 21st a new grower using the mg line of soil and nutes. No problems at all just a lil burn early on in veg I flushed and switched to flower everything is awesome but I have both of them in the same pot 10 gal pot....one is def budding nice white hairs and crystals forming on new bud growth....the other is more or less just starting seems like a couple weeks behind...does this seem normal? Both have got all the same shit throughout their life cycle.....I don't have any test equip but I really don't have a reason to get anything yet lol all that I have added to the soil is dolomite veg nutes, and bloom nutes definitely have a watering schedule also foliar spray with superthrive....my real question I guess is do u think the lazy one will bud in time before it gets too cold here? Temps during day 75 or so at night in the 50s-60s, what do u think and what info am I lacking for you to make a determination? Will post some pics asap when I learn how to lol thanks a bunch any suggestions welcome don't bash on a noob lol


Ha! I don't bash noobs unless they bash me first. Welcome to my journal.
Sounds like you got two different phenotypes in one pot. I know it is not recommended to put two plants in the same pot cause one can strangle out the other but in a 10 gallon pot, as long as the plants are not over 5 foot tall you should be alright. Will she finish in time? Hard to say. I have had late bloomers finish with the rest just smaller then some that took their time about it. As long as the trichomes are cloudy you can harvest both. Dont worry about amber. They will survive in temps as low as 40° (did it in the green house last winter) but I wouldnt go any colder then that.

You have probably thought of this already but if she is late and its too cold out there what you can do is harvest the one that's done, leave the root system and cut it off right above the soil. Got an old waterbed heater or heating pad? wrap the pot with it or put it under it. If you can keep the roots warm enough it should survive.

On the other hand, if its just a scrawny little piece of shit toss it.


----------



## elleandblair420 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol they are both about 4 feet got the seeds from supposedly sour diesel two different bags gave me 5 seeds germed them and 2 survived the long haul. But I know true sour d wouldn't have seeds but was enticed to try them they all popped after 4 days or so. The funny thing is the bigger and bushier one looks the healthiest all along but it was the other one that is budding now go figure lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, Murphys law. 
Well, they are just getting started and now it may look like a big difference, I bet in 5 or 6 weeks they will look pretty close.
Like I said as long as the trichs are cloudy you get good smoke and they stay cloudy for like a month. 

Hey, I assume you survived Irene alright? Earthquake a week or so ago, You've had your share of disasters.


----------



## gumball (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah what's up with the weather and shit! An east coast quake and a flooder of a hurricane! Well you can never have to much rain...


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 1, 2011)

gumball said:


> Yeah what's up with the weather and shit! An east coast quake and a flooder of a hurricane! Well you can never have to much rain...


Its just the earth doing what it does. She'll wipe us all out sooner or later, hopefully I'm sleeping or high on brownies so i don't know what happened.


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 2, 2011)

[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
Does anyone know what strain this might be? Smells and looks dank stick icky icky lol I took a shower after handling it and my fingers were still sticky lol


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will try again later first attempt failed to put up some pics


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably would be best to start a thread with them. 
Click advanced and attachments.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 2, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> ... leave the root system and cut it off right above the soil. Got an old waterbed heater or heating pad? wrap the pot with it or put it under it. If you can keep the roots warm enough it should survive.:


Are you saying you can cut the plant off just above the soil, and if you keep the roots warm, it will grow back??? I've never heard of that before but that would be amazing if it works.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ha! 
No man, He's got two plants in one pot, Harvest the one and leave the roots, Leave the other and keep it warm.
That reminds me, its probably a good time of year to buy a used waterbed heater or two myself. 
I decided I'm not going hydro this winter. Gonna be all soil and could use a couple heaters for six plants.


The girls in the greenhouse are shaping up. got lots of small flowers forming now.
I started bubba kush on FF's Cha Ching today and added some sm-90 to the res (20ml) 

Girls in the cab are at 10 weeks now and flushing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 2, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Ha!
> No man, He's got two plants in one pot, Harvest the one and leave the roots, Leave the other and keep it warm.
> That reminds me, its probably a good time of year to buy a used waterbed heater or two myself.
> I decided I'm not going hydro this winter. Gonna be all soil and could use a couple heaters for six plants.
> ...


Thanks for reminding me about the SM-90, i forgot i had it, and I def need to use it right now.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, its good stuff. suppose to make them more resistant to bugs and diseases. 
I got mites sure but I don't see as many eggs as i usually do and I been running it about once a month.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 3, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yeah, its good stuff. suppose to make them more resistant to bugs and diseases.
> I got mites sure but I don't see as many eggs as i usually do and I been running it about once a month.


I noticed some root gnats yesterday, and if I remember correctly it does wonders on killing them too right?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 3, 2011)

If they were in your hydro and you added SM-90 yesterday they are probably all dead today. Only took one day for me.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well these girls are still growing, all this training has gotta be slowing the blooming down but the good news is they are finally starting. 
I got a couple shots of the tops of the tangerine dream when I had the front panels off the other day.






















This shot is from this morning,








Gotta get in there and tie them back. 
I'm not doing it this way next year, too much work. Well, here we go again.


----------



## WOWgrow (Sep 3, 2011)

could always start them later and just let em go man


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep, that's the plan, use a strain like train wreck or kush. Start them later and once they get six feet drop them in 16" holes.
Still, I gotta see what I get off of this to see if it's worth it.

Forgot I took a short vid of them when the front panels were off a few days ago.
Actually week 14.5

[video=youtube;pd4gUfeaTwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd4gUfeaTwg[/video]


.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 5, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yep, that's the plan, use a strain like train wreck or kush. Start them later and once they get six feet drop them in 16" holes.
> Still, I gotta see what I get off of this to see if it's worth it.
> 
> Forgot I took a short vid of them when the front panels were off a few days ago.
> ...


 Happy Labor Day (ironic isn't it?) so here is a journal I followed one plant in a water farm, Tangerine Dream and this link shoud give inspiration to all lol, if this is his yield man I cannot imagine what your in for.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/418227-barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-waterfarm-51.html


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by Ironhead.
Yeah, That's awesome what Dayz did with that plant. I remember when he started the journal I looked at it and thought just one plant was a waste of space.
I guess you veg anything for two months in hydro and you are gonna have a monster. I think he flowered for three months too. Still, hell of a plant.


----------



## lonestand (Sep 5, 2011)

sekret pics of cruz underground put bunker ----------> http://www.damnlol.com/to-the-pot-cave-5758.html


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ha ha! 
Yeah the pot cave, isn't that awesome? 
I seen a video of that on you tube a while back. Totally stealth operation.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 7, 2011)

Not stealth enough based on the pics and the fact that the Sheriff is parked in the driveway lol.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Not stealth enough based on the pics and the fact that the Sheriff is parked in the driveway lol.


I know right? I just envision some low level satellite pic scanner at the NSA looking at an unusual thermal image suggesting a large underground bunker in Tennessee think 'what in the heck is That for?" sometimes it is just better to go for average instead of super spy stealth.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 8, 2011)

I read that he actually got busted for stealing electricity. A guy that smart goes to that extent to mass produce dank and does something stupid lilke that!?


----------



## SupaM (Sep 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I read that he actually got busted for stealing electricity. A guy that smart goes to that extent to mass produce dank and does something stupid lilke that!?


I read the same thing , and thought...... wtf?!?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, thats what I heard too.

Here are the videos I saw on youtube.
The first half of part one was driving there but the rest is cool.


[video=youtube;Hg2TyjWjCls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg2TyjWjCls[/video]


[video=youtube;qF9A9jVVZGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF9A9jVVZGg[/video]

.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, I harvested my little cave today, I saw my first amber trichome.























Some bud porn, the bubba on the left,









Train wreck,









Bubba on the right,









Got them hanging now.

















I left the leaf closest to the bud to help ripen them. Still had a few white pistils but most were amber.
This will give me a good sample of buds grown with Chi Ching. If they are fine I will use it in the greenhouse this year.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

Great buds! Monster fan leaves on those skanks.


----------



## bighoot55 (Sep 9, 2011)

this was a great looking grow you have going. That greenhouse is surreal.... one day i gotta get one. Happy smoking!!!


----------



## bighoot55 (Sep 9, 2011)

By the way, how much did you pay for the greenhouse itself. Was it a kit? Purchased locally, online, or was it built for you? thanks in advance.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Great buds! Monster fan leaves on those skanks.


Yeah, they really turned out nice, no bugs or any problems at all.



bighoot55 said:


> this was a great looking grow you have going. That greenhouse is surreal.... one day i gotta get one. Happy smoking!!!
> By the way, how much did you pay for the greenhouse itself. Was it a kit? Purchased locally, online, or was it built for you? thanks in advance.


Thanks man, Yea, I love this thing, but no it wasn't a kit, I couldn't find what I wanted so I built it.

The link to the build is in my sig, what the hell Here,
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/313870-my-growitup-greenhouse-under-construction.html


----------



## gumball (Sep 9, 2011)

Them look a lot BIGGER than when I guessed before  you will be greatly rewarded from the cave grow!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ha! Well, I guess they grew a bit this last couple weeks huh?
I'm thinking it was that cha ching is what made the difference.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, did the routine again today, pulled bubba out, went in and trained back the tops that were touching to roof and it pretty much looks the same.

Bubba








Trainwreck















Stalk of a tangerine dream








Today, after I trained them







.


----------



## gumball (Sep 10, 2011)

Damn I saw that stalk and thought it was someones leg, like the swamp things!!! Awesome bud!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just hope this is gonna work out, stalks are about the same size but they are way behind last years grow in regards to bud production. Hopefully its the strain and not all this training.

Same day last year,







See what I mean, well at least I got the roof on.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 11, 2011)

do u grow inside too?


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 11, 2011)

Question on lighting: will one day of irregular lighting stress a plant to go hermie or hurt yield? I had them outside all morning til 12 then had to put them in my shed had a little party until 4 when I put them back outside? Also ever hear of blacklights increasing trichrome production? And one more question ever hear of hammering a nail into the stem to increase bud production? Supposedly an old farmers trick lol Ty Ty for the input. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 11, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> do u grow inside too?


Hi dababy, Not as much now that I have the green house. 
I have about a dozen indoor grows under my belt so I kinda know what I'm doing but now I mainly use the cabs to germ/veg then move to the green house. Six months out of the year I got 12 or less hours of daylight. So If I time it right I can get a couple grows in before the spring. This last indoor flower was mainly to test Fox Farms Cha Ching before I used it on the whole summer crop.



elleandblair420 said:


> Question on lighting: will one day of irregular lighting stress a plant to go hermie or hurt yield? I had them outside all morning til 12 then had to put them in my shed had a little party until 4 when I put them back outside? Also ever hear of blacklights increasing trichrome production? And one more question ever hear of hammering a nail into the stem to increase bud production? Supposedly an old farmers trick lol Ty Ty for the input. Greatly appreciated.


One day? naw, I dont think so. A couple days yes that will stress it, happened to me once. Black lights are good for posters not plants. UV lighting will increase trichome production so will the ceramic metal halide bulbs. Hammering a nail into the stalk? No, I havent heard that would increase bud production, I have heard that's a good way to kill a tree, with copper spikes. The way I see it, when a plant is going into flower its the beginning of the end of its life so it stretches to get as tall as it can before producing seed sites to be pollinated. Marijuana is a tough plant to kill once it gets a good root structure, my guess is a galvanized nail wouldn't do a thing.

Funny thing, seems everyone has there own tricks but in reality if you stick to the basics you are better off.


----------



## Willburr (Sep 11, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Funny thing, seems everyone has there own tricks but in reality if you stick to the basics you are better off.


That's why I enjoy reading your journals and I hope you keep them going.
Willburr


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Wilbur, good to see ya again, I guess I'm guilty of tricks in a way too. 
I was using hygrozyme this grow and SM-90 along with the nutrients. Now I plan on using cha ching.

Fed them today with their Earthjuice nutrients along with sm-90


----------



## gumball (Sep 11, 2011)

still no issues from the earth juice? I may pick some up for my outdoor and garden plants next year, always wanted to try it!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 11, 2011)

Nope, no issues except when I doubled it and fried the girl on the left.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 11, 2011)

what did you think about the fox farms?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi droman, (no pun intended, well maybe) I have always felt all these nutrient company's provide the same product. Honestly I haven't looked at the actual ingredients, I can only speak from experience. Fox Farms has worked well for me. grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom. I had less pH issues then flora nutes or dutch masters but it has a tendency to clog my chiller. Their beasty bloom and cha ching definitely is worth trying too.


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 12, 2011)

Alright still a noob on riu, lol I am having trouble posting pics I know there are professionals here so help would be awesome. I want to put up some pics to see if anyone can identify this strain I have going. A few posts back I stated I got the seeds from two bags of sour diesel, not 100% sure it was sour d nonetheless it was really good stuff. So I'm just trying to figure out what I have going. The main problem I encountered when posting pics was identifying it's URL? Lol that's what Is creating the problem for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Cruzer you are the deity of growers like everything you do and have checked out all ur journals and greenhouse grows all I can say is superb and jealous lol thanks. Peace from the middleeast


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment, I can help you out. 
First thing is the picture size. The best size I have found to post is 800 by 600 pixels. You can set that on your camera or re size to that with Microsoft picture manager.
Once you have the right size then you upload to a server on the internet (like photo bucket) and this gives you an address, or URL (uniform resource locator) The address is located at the top of your browser and starts with http/www. Thats the url, copy that. Then when you post look at the top of the little window. you will see small icons, mouse over them and you will see insert image. click that and paste the url there. click advanced to check it.

If you dont have a server to upload to you can use RUI's server by downloading attachments.
Here you go to post (same deal pic size 800x600) first select advanced on the bottom right, type in the text you wanna say, then click the paper clip icon, click add files, then insert inline. you load your pics and they will be displayed as thumbnails at the bottom of your post.

When posting in someone else's journal it is better to do it this way.
When posting in your own journal go ahead and click on the attachment and get the url, copy and paste like before and it will show full size.


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks cruzer for putting this into perspective it definitely helped me out....so what do you think? as i said not totally sure what kind this is, but didn't know if you might be able to tell just by looking at it, i hope....lol.....let me know what your opinion is on what you kind you think it might be, and in general in what you think of how they look....all feedback is welcome and necessary!!!! ty ty.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2011)

There ya go!
Good job man. Yeah, I see some narrow leaf so it makes me think sativa dominate but the bud build up looks indica so i assume its a cross. 
Looks about 5 weeks into flower or so, good structure. If she hasn't been pruned/topped I would say there is some Kush in her too. That's my guess.


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 12, 2011)

I did actually top her both of them if u look at the front view of the one pic cut it in half and u can almost see the difference the one a couple weeks behind has fatter greener leaves and bigger than the other one with skinnier saliva like leaves so who knows I'll find some other pics to show the difference. Peace from the middleast


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 12, 2011)

That's ok, you don't need to do that. It looked like you topped them.
Nobody's gonna be able to tell you exactly what strain it is by looking at it anyway.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

Still killin it cruzer. The indoor looked lovely. Hopefully those outdoors will fatten up.

peace


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Jig, good to see ya. Or should I call you MR Vertical.  
Hope all is good with you an yours. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 14, 2011)

So like I go in there to train them again today and I pretty much have run out of room.
The last two tangerine dream are taking their sweet time.
















Hope these girls stop stretching soon. 
I been able to keep them about 2 foot shorter then last year, hope it's gonna be enough.

Bubba looks sweet, she is all frosty and filling out, same for the trainwreck.


----------



## gumball (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol, you always seem to have problems which are good to have!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Well not all of them, This last week every time I bend over I get real dizzy, got under the screen and looked up for a tie and fell on my ass.
Its got something to do with my ear cause that closed up too. Getting better though. 

I rolled up one out of a couple popcorn buds from a bubba kush in cab grow today, they been in a paper sack about a week while the rest is drying. Very nice.
Well, I mixed it with a little headband I got left from last winter cause I knew that shit was dry but I could tell the difference.

Ya know if you smoke the same strain for a while you build up a tolerance, switching strains works yeah but mixing them works too. 
One of my favorite mixes is headband and that Casey Jones but 50/50 of just about any two strains works for me.


----------



## gumball (Sep 15, 2011)

Hope you feel better man. Having ear problems sucks!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks man.

I got weight on the cab grow, Dried for a week and manicured.









156 gms total. Almost exactly 50 gm per plant and the nugs are tight.
Not great but not to bad if I do say so myself.


----------



## gumball (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, I think you pulled a little better than ya thought. 5.5 ounces is still pretty good, looks like max found a new dog bowl!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh big time. I really did think I had two, maybe two and a half oz's at 7 weeks. I let them go for 10 weeks I think it was and used that cha ching. Sooo, Yup! I'm using that on the rest of them. Bubba has been on it for about a week and I'm just now starting trainwreck on it. I disconnected them from the main supply and have been hand water/feeding them until the rest are ready.
Couple bud shots,

Bubba















Train

















Max found a new bowl? I don't get it.

.


----------



## gumball (Sep 16, 2011)

he was standing there by your box of buds, dont he like to eat it?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Shit I didn't even see him in the pic. 
Na man we got a deal, he don't eat my buds and I let him clean up after the trim. 

He does a pretty good job but I still have to vacuum most of the time.


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey cruzer looking good and delicious! Do you think one night in temps at 38 do very much harm? We had a frost advisory in effect for my area but there's no frost outside this morning at 6 am so I'm wondering if this hurt them or not? Let me know what you think...Ty Ty


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty dam close to killing the plant. 
I haven't actually froze one but last year a tomato plant in my yard was doing fine, just a late bloomer and temps dropped one night, hit 34° frost warning and all, The next day the whole plant turned almost black and died. I grew in my greenhouse where temps would hit a low of 40° at night pretty regularly but I used a small space heater to keep them from dropping any lower. 

I cant tell by the pics you posted but if they are close enough maybe you should consider covering them with a pvc frame and 6 mil plastic, make a little hoop green house. That will give you maybe 5 or 10° warmer. You can get a small heater that run off propane bottles and run it on the cold nights. Here is a link to one: http://www.righttoolusa.com/p/Coleman-BlackCat-PerfecTemp-Catalytic-Heater-1020328.html  
Good part about it is at the same time its heating its giving off co2.

Just thought I would add you would have to leave it on its lowest setting cause those things really heat up a small area. 
I use one in a 12x18 room and it warms it up about 5° in a 1/2 hour or so. On low the canister lasts about 8 hours. 
I would test it somehow first.


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol it's the area called the north country about less than an hour from Canada lol ey this area has some of the most fucked up weather and this season hasn't been any different I guess the one thing going for me about the frost is that I live right on lake Champlain between ny and vt and there is always a temp difference from where I'm at and 12 mins away my point being that the frost advisory for last night only really applied to certain elevations and geographic locations so I was lucky but I am def heeding ur advice about making a little cover or something for the cold nights great idea as I don't have a waterbed heater and it's not really practical to try and run power for this no coverage of the elements Ty Ty peace from the middleast


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 17, 2011)

And I meant to say propane canisters is a good idea, now if u excuse me a lil tastetest lol


----------



## lonestand (Sep 17, 2011)

Were hitting 34 degrees at night now and then 60-70s during the day and my buddies still have plants outside and they are doing fine, actually the plants look quite healthy and happy. even my tomatoes that are full sized plants show no signs yet of damage, but Im fairly sure once a good long frost happens most will die, so if youre seeing 38 I would be getting ready to harvest. I live near lake eerie can almost see the Canadian border hehe

for indoor grows I regularly see -30f temps outside during the wintr, so my indoor grow uses a small space heater set to switch on and off once the lights turn off, since the lights provide good temps while running. be careful to not let warm air streams hit the plants I set a small fan on a timer to run with the heater and discharge into the heaters stream of hot air and diffuse it through the growspace, and I have had great results all winter long, and yes some days I sit in my grow room to escape the frigid winter scene



Gratz on your cabs harvest cruz! I figured you would be at 60 grams per plant. 

so i have started my last Tangerine dream seed, and so far with my new seed propagation method it has been 1.5 days and its already showing its head with seed pod helmet on! ill have an update soon hehe 

anyways cruz i was wondering what you think of the Tangerine so far any tips with this strain?


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 18, 2011)

There ya go, take it from someone who grows in cold weather.

Thanks for the info lonestand, good guess on the weight of the cab grow.
Tips on tangerine dream? Hard for me to say. I'll tell you this, I don't know if its the green house or the strain but out of four plants they all have gone into flower a few weeks apart. It's weird man. The sativa phenotype is very sensitive to nutrients so if your has skinny leaves keep that in mind. Topping doesnt seem to hurt the plants production of nodes. I'll let you know in about a week or two if its easy to clone. I took a few cuttings from the largest one today. I'd say that one is one week into flower.









My friend brought over a few cuttings, well little buds.









He wanted to keep the strain alive, not sure what it is but it sure smells dank. 
These will take at least a month to root. That's if they do root at all.


----------



## gumball (Sep 18, 2011)

as good as you are with those rapid rooters those little buds will root well i am sure. i agree on the month part. they will need higher humidity for longer than the other clones i would think too.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 18, 2011)

Cruz have you ever grown western winds? Playing with it now, 12/12 out of the box seems to flower after a few weeks veg, a five month grow they say. Give ya smoke report around xmass time... I never cloned a cutting from flower I think it's the cat's meow if that roots because I'd clip a few western wind branches


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> There ya go, take it from someone who grows in cold weather.
> 
> Thanks for the info lonestand, good guess on the weight of the cab grow.
> Tips on tangerine dream? Hard for me to say. I'll tell you this, I don't know if its the green house or the strain but out of four plants they all have gone into flower a few weeks apart. It's weird man. The sativa phenotype is very sensitive to nutrients so if your has skinny leaves keep that in mind. Topping doesnt seem to hurt the plants production of nodes. I'll let you know in about a week or two if its easy to clone. I took a few cuttings from the largest one today. I'd say that one is one week into flower.
> ...


i dont think it will take that long cruze, you would be amazed how fast they root, even when cut in flower!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2011)

gumball said:


> as good as you are with those rapid rooters those little buds will root well i am sure. i agree on the month part. they will need higher humidity for longer than the other clones i would think too.





billcollector99 said:


> i dont think it will take that long cruze, you would be amazed how fast they root, even when cut in flower!!


Well, lets hope so. I tried this before on a plant that was 4 weeks into flower and it took about a month.



ironheadxl said:


> Cruz have you ever grown western winds? Playing with it now, 12/12 out of the box seems to flower after a few weeks veg, a five month grow they say. Give ya smoke report around xmass time... I never cloned a cutting from flower I think it's the cat's meow if that roots because I'd clip a few western wind branches


Nope, never grew western winds but I would assume its the same as others when it come to a cutting rooting.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 20, 2011)

Good news, the last girl is now showing flowers.























Today I started them on Cha Ching at a little under half strength. I put 6 teaspoons in the 13 gallon res.
Man, I got a lot of little stuff in there. If this was the cab I would remove it but I got the sun here so I'm leaving it.


All those cuttings I took were from this plant. That last pic of a stalk was this one too. Shes a monster.


----------



## gumball (Sep 20, 2011)

those are going to be massive colas, 2 liter bottles or so!


----------



## lonestand (Sep 21, 2011)

I just want to live in your magic forest...


----------



## lonestand (Sep 21, 2011)

How long is the greenhouse seeing light per day now Cruz? Are you seeing lower temps now? 

I have noticed that my indoor grow is budding much better and fuller since my grow room temps have dropped into the 76-82 range. Makes sense of course. 

But the difference is amazing my summer crop was Dutch Passion Blueberry that was very wispy and light, tight thin buds. It now seems to me the temps being too high are causing major yield differences for me in the summer time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 21, 2011)

The girls are got 12.1 hours today, they will be at 12 hours tomorrow. 
Yea, I agree they grow better around 85° and that's where the temps have been but in the greenhouse is 10 to 15° higher so they been running around 100°
Today it was in the nineties so they were baking. I saw some damage on the train wreck upper buds. suppose to cool down some though.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, yesterday was the first day of fall and its cooled down about 15° so we are back to around 80° (ninety's in the green house) with little damage so that's good.

Couple of train wreck buds:
















Looks like Caterpillar damage but it happened like over night when it got real hot. I looked and didn't see any.

So like I guess I finally learned this thing is just not tall enough for sativa mix strains vegged this long.









Doesn't matter if I train it, there is just too much foliage in there and if I don't do something about it I'm afraid the buds will develop mold. So, I guess its time to remove the dam roof again. I don't need as much height as last year so I will modify the expando to make it a little shorter. So much for the scrubber. It ant workin all that great anyway with that large vent in the roof.
























Sometimes I wonder why I'm so fucking hard headed. Its gonna be all indica dominate strains from here on out.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 24, 2011)

I think you could grow hybrids no problem just do a test grow inside 1st then you can work out how much they stretch and when's best to stick them in the greenhouse remember it's all a learning curve


----------



## lonestand (Sep 24, 2011)

well if i were you, i would use smaller pots so they wont get as big. I had the same problem in my grow room my plants were reaching the celling, so i started using smaller pots and yes the plants produced less but they still seem to do good.

Idk tho with the greenhouse it might not matter they grow so dam well in there. lol you have the best plants of anyone i know!


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2011)

damn cruzer, they look GREAT!! I almost fell out when I read "I guess its time to remove the dam roof again."!!! I hate to see it cause I know you didnt want it, but it was funny to hear!!! Well you have the screen in place so maybe when you take off the roof you can pretty much leave it alone. stretch should be close to over or within the next week or so, huh?


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 25, 2011)

Damn cruzer how many people are u growing for half of Cali or what? Lol, they look awesome and agree totally with the comment above your plants are the best I have ever seen except mine lmao j/k I will say for a new grower never trying this before working with an awesome strain they have come out very nice anyone I show says holy shit WTF how much lol but anyways a question about the flowering schedule if I decide or if weather permits and I'm able to keep these ladies going for 12 weeks, do I take into account the transition period? I think it was about a week and a half to two weeks before they were fully in flowering. So would you preonally go by weeks and schedules or rather, Mr professional lol, the look of the plant i e trichromes, pistils etc.? Thanks for all the expert advice....peace from the middleast


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 25, 2011)

They were popping out of soil in the first pot I started them in on may 1st, vegged until July 21st then switched to 12/12 and each after sunlight has been declining started 12/12 now on sept25 it's about 9-10/14 there about 4 feet tall the bigger one and you were definitely right remember I said I had 2 going and one was behind the other by 2 weeks maybe, well they have been racing and she has definitely caught right up lol I'll put up a recent pic just to get an opinion of how much longer u would let them go. Do you flush at all cruzer? I have only been using chem ferts and have flushed her twice throughout thier lives do u recommend the 7-14 days of flushing the last couple of weeks before harvest? Or is this just a myth? Only feel comfortable asking here cause everyone seems to know it all but I know you do tho cruzer lol all feed back welcome and anticipated! Ty Ty


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 25, 2011)

Cruzer

Just break / bend the tops of those gals & tie them back down on themselves

I use zipties to hold them after the bending & they will get bigger buds on those branches

Looking great & don't use smaller containers, you are already getting fade on your leaves & a smaller container would only compound the issue even more

T


----------



## Willburr (Sep 25, 2011)

I gotta admit that although having to raise the roof may frustrate ya, I gotta chuckle. We all wish we had a similar problem.  
My vote is that you build an addition....the "Sativa Wing". And get a pair of stilts....would make a great video next year. lol

Willburr


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions guys, "Sativa wing" Ha! I like it. 
I have already brought up expanding and Unfortunately it didn't fly, so this is all the space I get unless I wanna sleep on the couch. 
Smaller pots would keep them smaller I suppose, testing hybrid under lights before bringing them out there doesn't really work, under the sun it grows differently, cant just switch to 12/12 and I have been tying them back. 

So today I got the roof panels off, just my luck it rained a little bit right after I got them off. 
Not too bad but I decided to leave them off for a couple days so it can dry out real good.






























Train wreck wasn't a Caterpillar, it is mold. What a mess.








Got it on the two largest buds, I picked out some of it and gonna see in the next couple days if by exposing it to light it will die, if not I will remove the entire bud.

Dam, this grow is going sideways. Another learning curve huh? 
Well it sure has changed my mind about going with the strain critical mass next year. Bubba Kush is just about done, Maybe I should just stick with that for next year.
In my cab grows it takes me two or three grows before I get a strain down. Here I keep trying different strains. I think its time to settle down.


----------



## gumball (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah, just pick the best strain that grew best from last year, and the best strain from this year, and add them to next year's list??? Maybe you could work out 4 greenhouse harvests or something with vegging in the cab, an off the wall idea which probably wont work at all!!! Take care cruzer!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sure it will work with a 8 week or under flowering strain. 
Like Bubba Kush is just about done right now and I got 6 months to go with of 12 hours or less daylight. That's 3 more blooming cycles at 8 weeks each.
I can veg 6 plants in my cab up to about 2 feet before I run out of room. If I time it right and got the right strain it's do-able, not off the wall at all bud.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Sure it will work with a 8 week or under flowering strain.
> Like Bubba Kush is just about done right now and I got 6 months to go with of 12 hours or less daylight. That's 3 more blooming cycles at 8 weeks each.
> I can veg 6 plants in my cab up to about 2 feet before I run out of room. If I time it right and got the right strain it's do-able, not off the wall at all bud.


I got some really fast flowerers down here Cruze, some 50 day strains if you are interested...


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry about the mold dude! Fast finishers definitely the key in a greenhouse, I would stay away from sativas and stick with indica dominant strains. As much as I would love to do a greenhouse I don't have the time or space to do it. Its definitely a high risk/reward grow when you're learning the way. I hope it improves for you. I would surgically remove all of those moldy buds and look into a sulphur burner to save what you can. Looks like dehums are not an option for you since the roof is off your greenhouse. Good luck cruzer.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I got some really fast flowerers down here Cruze, some 50 day strains if you are interested...


Really? Sure man, I sent you a PM.



Shwagbag said:


> Sorry about the mold dude! Fast finishers definitely the key in a greenhouse, I would stay away from sativas and stick with indica dominant strains. As much as I would love to do a greenhouse I don't have the time or space to do it. Its definitely a high risk/reward grow when you're learning the way. I hope it improves for you. I would surgically remove all of those moldy buds and look into a sulphur burner to save what you can. Looks like dehums are not an option for you since the roof is off your greenhouse. Good luck cruzer.


Yep, I think you are right, fast finishers are the way to go. I'm not going to leave the roof off, I'm gonna cover it with plastic sheeting and I have a small dehum but its way to small for the area so I am checking craigslist for a larger one. Probably mount it in the wall so I can keep the heat out. I built a sulphur burner, didnt know it killed mold, I did it for Powdery mildew. Thanks man.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 27, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Really? Sure man, I sent you a PM.
> 
> 
> Yep, I think you are right, fast finishers are the way to go. I'm not going to leave the roof off, I'm gonna cover it with plastic sheeting and I have a small dehum but its way to small for the area so I am checking craigslist for a larger one. Probably mount it in the wall so I can keep the heat out. I built a sulphur burner, didnt know it killed mold, I did it for Powdery mildew. Thanks man.


Nice! Sulphur should help with both mold and powdery mildew. Run as many dehums as you have to in order to keep your humidity to 50-60% and you should be golden as long as you get the mold out of there. A friend of mine just found some mold in his GH. I've been telling him for weeks to move more air and run multiple dehums. He ignored my advice and ended up getting some mold but hopefully he will get it in check. You greenhouse growers put too much time and effort into these plants to lose them to mold late in the game. Get your humidity down so we can see the happy ending to this story!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahh, too bad about your friends buds.
I have a humidity control in my cap air-3 controller that runs a massive fan on the floor pointing up through the canopy towards the vent so its not like I haven't thought of it. 
I got it set at 50 and it runs in the morning but I'm afraid all it does is pulls wet air in there.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 27, 2011)

I been looking at dehumidifiers, looks like I will need one for a basement or one for low temps cause it gets in the low 40's out there in the winter but now I got a couple questions for someone who has one of these. I don't want the heat in the summer so I assume if mounted through a wall the heat would be outside. But is the intake on the front of these things? Is it standard? If the intake is on the back that wont work... I guess I could get off my ass and go to a store and look at them.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 27, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Ahh, too bad about your friends buds.
> I have a humidity control in my cap air-3 controller that runs a massive fan on the floor pointing up through the canopy towards the vent so its not like I haven't thought of it.
> I got it set at 50 and it runs in the morning but I'm afraid all it does is pulls wet air in there.


Yep that would be my concern too that the air coming in is just as humid if not more than the air in the greenhouse. I noticed that you def had good air circ.... Greenhouse growing is a completely different demon than the controlled environment of indoor growing that's for sure!


----------



## lonestand (Sep 28, 2011)

Well Cruz i run a dehumidifier in the summer because my grow is in the basement,i have yet to see any heat gain from it in my temps, though it is a small unit.they are self contained so they would be hard to adapt ducting to them. Mine has greating on the front for suction and discharge, they are not that powerful from what i have seen so i would most deff try to keep it inside the space you are dehumidifying, also keep in mind as humidity decreases so do temps respectively.

In your case maybe you can find an inline unit for your air ducting? Also you may be able to rig one up yourself with a chiller of some sort and copper tubing wrapped around your inline air duct. Then you would just have to makeyour air duct turn up after leaving the chiller so and condensed water could drain out the bottom of the duct. 

Only advice i would give is get one that can discharge to a hose! Empting the bucket twice a day blows!


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 28, 2011)

I run 1 when needed but as lonestand says the heat off it is minimal the model i have i can set the fan on it to blow the air in 3 directions or have it move up and down.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 28, 2011)

My dehum definitely adds significant heat. It runs a lot and it easily pulls 65 pints per day from the air to maintain about 50-55% RH depending on time of year. 65 pints + daily in the summer.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 29, 2011)

So from what I hear the intake or suction is on the front of these things. Cool, that will work then. Thanks guys.

I got her covered again, not so much for rain protection cause I doubt I will see much rain before they are done but this will keep the bird shit off of them. We got a bird feeder in the yard (not my doing) and they sit on the wires over the greenhouse. What chicken wire I couldn't remove I cut holes in so the top colas can grow through it.






























I untied a few branches and opened up the canopy some. Now I need to make some screen covers for the sides.

Oh, BTW It was my mistake. the excess moisture that caused mold on the train wreck was from moving the bubba in and out and not reattaching the feeder line each time. Instead it watered the floor. Pulled a Homer, D'oh!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 29, 2011)

I got the screens up. 
Just in time too. I saw a white moth flying around the canopy.
















Bubba is almost ready








Tangerine dream, now this is what I have been waiting for.








I don't know if its just me but I think that plastic sheeting clouded up some in just one year.


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey cruzer looking awesome and appetizing, I ran into probs with mold also luckily only found on one top such a shame....u able to answer a question I posted on here go back to page 36 it's there with no answer yet lol


----------



## sixteenounces (Sep 30, 2011)

wow... amazing green house... i just wasted my whole morning skimming your thread!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 30, 2011)

elleandblair420 said:


> Hey cruzer looking awesome and appetizing, I ran into probs with mold also luckily only found on one top such a shame....u able to answer a question I posted on here go back to page 36 it's there with no answer yet lol


Oh, I guess I missed that, Transission period, yes take that into account, its usually two weeks then go whats recomended for the plant and look at the trichomes. Usually its another two weeks before its done. Flushing in soil, If you loaded the soil with nutes then yeah, dont feed for the last couple weeks, if you didnt add nutes then no need to flush.



sixteenounces said:


> wow... amazing green house... i just wasted my whole morning skimming your thread!


Ha! nice way to start a day. 
Thanks man, hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 30, 2011)

sixteenounces said:


> wow... amazing green house... i just wasted my whole morning skimming your thread!


I really like it too lol. He works very hard at it!


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 30, 2011)

Bubba is sooo chunky good Cruzer dang brother hitting it out of the park again.

Down here a lot of our greenhouses love that poly carbonate usually we see milking around the second or third year. On another subject ever think of modifying the g house for temp controlled elevator flaps? I know a guy with a native plant business has just that for his cuttings greenhouse, thought of you when i was in it the other day.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2011)

Right on, I guess i do put a little more into my journals but I got the time. 
Good to know that's its not just me. I thought that plastic sheeting would have gone longer without clouding up... Not sure if I wanna replace it, its a pain in the ass getting it up there. Temp controlled flaps, Yes, I have seen those and the fan powered louver vents too. I sorta did that with the single vent on the top. I bought a couple solar openers that open at 70° and close at night but I couldn't figure out a way to screen it and made it stationary. When I put the roof back on I might do that all the way across.

Thanks for the input, that's whats great about sharing my grows with you guys.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just got off the phone with my nephew, he is moving and cant take his plants with him so I am gonna take a drive today and pick them up.
He's got six tangerine dream clones a grand daddy purple and whats suppose to be green crack. He said he got it in a seed form, I thought that was clone only strain.

Well, this isn't what I had in mind but I'm gonna have some room out there pretty quick when I cut bubba and train wreck so, what the hell.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

Those TD's seem like they are gonna take awhile huh. Loving the chunkiness on that Bubba she is looking great!!. 

Cant wait to see some new stuff going out there soon


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah I had no idea the TD would take so long to get started. I'm ready for some quick flowering indica.


So like today I drove about 5 and 1/2 hours round trip and picked up my nephews plants. 
Turns out he had 10 total. The strains I want happen to be the bigger ones but they are full of mites and not very healthy. He also said they were in veg but they look like two weeks into flower to me. That sucks, I'm not putting them out in the greenhouse like this. I picked the five best looking plants, not the biggest but healthiest, shot them with spidermite knockout, added about 3 inches of FF ocean forest to the bottom of the smartpots and put them in the cab.

















My guess is these are all Tangerine Dream. The other five are on the side of the house, guess I"ll take some cuttings and toss those.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2011)

I got a better look at the others, they suck. 
Between the stress of the mites and no darkness (he had them on 24/7 for the last month or so) they are herming so I tossed them.

I got a dehumidifier off of Craigslist yesterday. 30 pint with defrost $130









Turns out the dude was a member here on rollitup and has seen my journal. LOL no kidding. 
Small world huh?


Anyway, what got me to make a move and get it is we got our first rain this year. That cover kept them dry but I got three big puddles on the top and had to swish it off with a push broom. Not good as we are expecting a lot more. Make me wanna get that bubba and trainwreck out of there before more mold sets in. That dehumidifer isnt going to do much good with the top open like that but I can use it in the shed to help dry them.

Hanging in there. Tangerine dream buds are forming.
Its weird, I got plants in every stage of flowering.





























Bubba,














.


----------



## lonestand (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck with the dehumidifier! I really hope it helps, and isnt that cool about the guy on Craigs list, thanks for helping keep them butties alive hehe

Soo I got a question for you Cruz, how abnormal is it to get a seed here and there in your grows, I seem to always have 1 - 4 seeds from a harvest of 4 total plants. but i can never find the male flowers. Unless I have found them and just dont recognize hermi.


----------



## gumball (Oct 5, 2011)

Garden is awesome, a cabinet grow on steroids!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2011)

lonestand said:


> Good luck with the dehumidifier! I really hope it helps, and isn&#8217;t that cool about the guy on Craig&#8217;s list, thanks for helping keep them butties alive hehe
> Soo I got a question for you Cruz, how abnormal is it to get a seed here and there in your grows, I seem to always have 1 - 4 seeds from a harvest of 4 total plants. but i can never find the male flowers. Unless I have found them and just don&#8217;t recognize hermi.


Thanks man, Yeah, not too many people in my area need a dehumidifier so ya gotta figure hes a grower. It was pretty cool, he's like "do you go to rollitup?" I'm like yeah, he says "you'er cruzer huh?" Had me pegged. His handle on here is Caligrown, used the thing for like half a grow and that was it. He had some badass lavender trainwreck drying.

The seed thing, The way I understand it it the plant has a survival mechanism built in and produces a seed on its own once in a while. I think I read it on here before and somewhere else. So I doubt you been missing the male parts.



gumball said:


> Garden is awesome, a cabinet grow on steroids!!!


 No shit huh? 
Train or bubba didnt produce much but I think I'm gonna be loaded for bear with Tangerine dream.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Its raining on and off again today but I got it under control. Good news is we are back in the sun for at least the next couple weeks. Not having direct sunlight lets me get a good look at the trichomes on Bubba Kush. Shes been flowering for nine weeks now, I think my harvest window just opened up. Check it out.
















I think I am gonna go ahead and chop her.


----------



## gumball (Oct 6, 2011)

looks good bud, bubba dinner, start cooking NOW!


----------



## lonestand (Oct 6, 2011)

what kinda camera do you need to take pics of the tricombs cruz? mine wouldent get anywhere near that close. they look like they have just entered the window to me. 

so did you get an electric trimmer this year lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea, I cut Bubba and some of the train wreck when I saw the mold.








Sucks man, but its my bad so wadda gonna do. Figured I better salvage what I can.

I got them hanging in the shed, I ran the dehumidifier the last 24 hours and it was full this morning. Then this afternoon I checked and it was like 80° in there so I switched to a fan and will run the dehumidifier only at night now that things have warmed up. 

Bubba








Part of Train wreck







I cut these back more to help them dry faster.


This is all Tangerine dream now, plants on the left are finishing faster.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2011)

lonestand said:


> what kinda camera do you need to take pics of the tricombs cruz? mine wouldent get anywhere near that close. they look like they have just entered the window to me.
> 
> so did you get an electric trimmer this year lol


No man, still doing it by hand. I've gotten pretty good at it. I think if I had a larger grow I would do it but I got this handled.

The camera, funny thing I bought a more expensive camera and had trouble with it, when the outside temps changed the dam thing had a safety in it where it would lock it until the pressure stabilized or something screwy like that. Anyway I searched for a point and click with super macro. Not just macro. I found this cannon A480 for like $100 on ebay. It's a great little camera, need a tripod to use the super macro though. I do my vids with it too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 8, 2011)

lonestand said:


> Good luck with the dehumidifier! I really hope it helps, and isn&#8217;t that cool about the guy on Craig&#8217;s list, thanks for helping keep them butties alive hehe
> 
> Soo I got a question for you Cruz, how abnormal is it to get a seed here and there in your grows, I seem to always have 1 - 4 seeds from a harvest of 4 total plants. but i can never find the male flowers. Unless I have found them and just don&#8217;t recognize hermi.


Rogue males brutha


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 8, 2011)

Same camera cruze, a little cheaper 
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=canon+A480+new+model&gs_upl=10887l12764l4l12971l9l8l0l0l0l0l323l1695l0.2.3.2l7l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1360&bih=681&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10919210205678786664&sa=X&ei=uPWQTqS6N-yAsgLipuCVAQ&ved=0CEkQ8wIwBA


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah I use a cannon a 530 but it has no "super macro" setting.
Garden is looking great cruzer, sorry to see the mold  makes my stomach turn. But atleast it wasnt all a loss, looks quality for sure.
I had a good chuckle at the meeting another riu member randomly lol. How did he know who you were? odd. 
Anywho, keep it up.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Same camera cruze, a little cheaper
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=canon+A480+new+model&gs_upl=10887l12764l4l12971l9l8l0l0l0l0l323l1695l0.2.3.2l7l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1360&bih=681&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10919210205678786664&sa=X&ei=uPWQTqS6N-yAsgLipuCVAQ&ved=0CEkQ8wIwBA


Yea, there ya go. I got the silver one about a year ago.



whodatnation said:


> Yeah I use a cannon a 530 but it has no "super macro" setting.
> Garden is looking great cruzer, sorry to see the mold  makes my stomach turn. But atleast it wasnt all a loss, looks quality for sure.
> I had a good chuckle at the meeting another riu member randomly lol. How did he know who you were? odd.
> Anywho, keep it up.


 I hear ya, with just macro I used a magnifying glass in front of the lens. Its the super macro feature that works. That guy I got the dehumidifier from, Caligrown, He said he only used it for a couple months, we started talkin about growing, I told him I was going to use it this winter in a small greenhouse I built. He just guessed. I got a chuckle out of it myself.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 8, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Yea, there ya go. I got the silver one about a year ago.
> 
> I hear ya, with just macro I used a magnifying glass in front of the lens. Its the super macro feature that works. That guy I got the dehumidifier from, Caligrown, He said he only used it for a couple months, we started talkin about growing, I told him I was going to use it this winter in a small greenhouse I built. He just guessed. I got a chuckle out of it myself.


 oh i thought you meant you were looking for that one. DOH!!


----------



## lonestand (Oct 9, 2011)

Guess its time for a new camera and a tripod thanks for the info


----------



## negrodamusCBG (Oct 11, 2011)

why waste your time with soil if you are doing everything else top notch?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey negro, I decided on soil for a couple reasons, First is I like the taste/stone better then hydro. Second is I got all summer to veg in there so I don't need to grow quickly.
I have several hydro grows under my belt so I do know the difference. The other thing is humidity, with hydro I will have a lot more water around and temps in there on sunny days is around 100° However I am considering converting a waterfarm 8 pack I have to an undercurrent system for my winter grows where I can use a dehumidifier and not worry about the extra heat. I could use faster growth and will just deal with the taste of the finished product.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just thought I would mention that dehumidifier works awesome. 
I been running it at night in the shed and have had to empty the container each morning cause its almost full. That's set at 55% and the fan at the medium setting. The buds are drying out much quicker, they feel like they been hanging for four or five days in just two days. Guess I should have the fan on low but I felt the air moving and its not blowing directly on the buds.

My winter grow, well the first round anyway, is mostly Tangerine Dream. I've had them in the cab for a few days now and they are stable so I pulled them out, trimmed them back and hit them with floramite. They have spidermites and have been over fed. Par for the course I guess. Looking forward to some new genetics. 

I am burning a headband doobie right now. Some stuff I grew in hydro last winter. Pretty dam good stuff. Not a big hitter, like expansion but smooth and does the job.

So, like I figure if I buy four of the growing chambers alone I would have 12 total with the 8 I have. Then make a tray for 6 of them, veg in the cab using drip rings to water. Once they are large enough I move them by just moving the growing chamber to the greenhouse where I have taken six of the eight waterfarms and converted them to an under current system. With six months of 12 hours or less and some supplemental lighting I should be able to pull off three harvests.


Hum, wheres that roach?


----------



## gumball (Oct 11, 2011)

Your full of ideas, it must be the intelligence headband you've got!! I cant wait to see this winter  

Gotta get the roof down first...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yea, I have come up with three ideas for the roof. 







Black is what I got, Red is what I want and blue is what I will probably end up with cause of the over head wires. 
I'm thinking I can make three sections that will lift up about a foot when needed for summer grows then close it for the winter. If I dig holes and start a month later with indica dominate strains that should do it.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh yea, I cut the last of the train wreck down today, wasn't very much. I guess I had cut more then half of what was there already.
Then l figured I would cut off some of the lower branches on the tangerine dream that didn't look like they were going to do anything and I didn't see the end of one of them just thought it was buried under the canopy but when I pulled it out there was a fucking cola as long as my arm at the top. Dammit. Gone now.


----------



## lonestand (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah thats frustrating, but gratz on the awsome cola! 

I think you could make you roof 20 feet tall cruz and you will end up growing a pot redwood that needs a higher roof...


----------



## gumball (Oct 12, 2011)

lonestand that is funny as hell!!!!! I remember last year he had a 7 or 8 foot tall bottom cola, ya know those little stems that grow out of the bottom!! It grew to the top with all the other main cola's, that was great!!! 

I like your ideas!! But your right, and you said it already. if you cant go up or out, you got to go down! One option would be to go ahead and dig out 2 foot over the next winter. Backfill with about 6 inches of something for drainage like pebbles or whatever suits your fancy. But then lonestands problem would reverse and expand! The roots would dig in deeper and cause the plants to grow even more!!!


----------



## lonestand (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok Gum for fun

! RIU'S HARVEST 2011 COLA CONTEST !


----------



## lonestand (Oct 12, 2011)

you two cruz lets see what ya got! or do we have to wait for the tang'es in the green house


----------



## gumball (Oct 13, 2011)

I will see what I can pull out. My outdoor buds look bigger than my outdoor, but my royal kush colas can be pretty, but pretty small too!


----------



## lonestand (Oct 13, 2011)

look forward to it, all in fun anyways ;p


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Cool man,
Tang'es is in the house alright but you said indoor cola and I don't wanna cheat. I threw up a pic of a Bubba cola from my last cab grow.


----------



## lonestand (Oct 13, 2011)

i never really thought about that is a green house truly outside, i would have to say yes cause of the much improved lamp


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well just like your much improved light making that donkey dick cola. The greenhouse may have walls but I"m under the sun baby.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Temps are in the high 70" humidity around 50% perfect growing weather. Haven't seen any spidermites since that last treatment. Gonna go ahead and spray them again with AzaMax this week. Hit them once with Cha Ching about a week ago and have cut out hygrozyme altogether now. Alternating Cha ching and earth juice now. Keeping the ppms at feeding time around 600ppm









Got on a ladder and got a shot of whats behind that. 
Its not that full back there but we got some buds.
















Up top, 










Back in the drying shed I slid the trainwreck buds towards the back and added the rest of them.









Not much for vegging all summer long but It will do.
I went in there last night with a led flashlight to check on them and I gotta tell you if you wanna see a bunch of trichomes like they are glowing look at them in the dark with one of those. It's bitchen man.


[video=youtube;N7k1hcfYpqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7k1hcfYpqo[/video]


.


----------



## lonestand (Oct 13, 2011)

dude wow, im speechless.

I think your going to bust your green house at the seams this year, you have done a truly amazing job, seriously those stalks are gonna need a chainsaw. 

so how much do you think an arm sized cola would dry out too???


----------



## gumball (Oct 13, 2011)

That is some fine green grown green house style  I agree, you will probably equal last year, and that is with all the efforts not to overgrow like last year!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 14, 2011)

lonestand said:


> dude wow, im speechless.
> 
> I think your going to bust your green house at the seams this year, you have done a truly amazing job, seriously those stalks are gonna need a chainsaw.
> 
> so how much do you think an arm sized cola would dry out too???


Thanks man, It really is something to see. 
Arms length cola weight? My guess would be at least an oz. They get pretty big in there. 



gumball said:


> That is some fine green grown green house style  I agree, you will probably equal last year, and that is with all the efforts not to overgrow like last year!


I wish, but I'm afraid this this nothing like last year. At this time most were done all I had left to harvest was the blue cheese. I don't know what too these girls so long to get started flowering but I'm looking at least another month for the two big ones. If I end up with half of last years total I will be happy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 14, 2011)

From here on out my grows will be smaller. The feds changed there tune and now the dispensaries are closing down. You guys know I don't do this for a profit but they feel the clubs are so they are closing them down and any new ones that open are to grow on site. That's not carved in stone yet but if that's how it turns out I wont have any place to donate to. I like to help people and I love to grow but above all I want to be legal and don't want to get into any trouble. Sure would have been a hell of a lot easier if they defined the laws in the first place. Now the way I understand it is in order to even be a care giver you need to actually support the individual financially. The Gal I supply is an old flame who has MS. I have helped her out for 30 years financially as well as emotionally but she does have a small income and doesn't live with me so I am not sure now. I don't know whats going on so I think I am gonna just grow 6 plants until this gets settled. I'm still going to supply her at no cost, just keep the plant count down.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> From here on out my grows will be smaller. The feds changed there tune and now the dispensaries are closing down. You guys know I don't do this for a profit but they feel the clubs are so they are closing them down and any new ones that open are to grow on site. That's not carved in stone yet but if that's how it turns out I wont have any place to donate to. I like to help people and I love to grow but above all I want to be legal and don't want to get into any trouble. Sure would have been a hell of a lot easier if they defined the laws in the first place. Now the way I understand it is in order to even be a care giver you need to actually support the individual financially. The Gal I supply is an old flame who has MS. I have helped her out for 30 years financially as well as emotionally but she does have a small income and doesn't live with me so I am not sure now. I don't know whats going on so I think I am gonna just grow 6 plants until this gets settled. I'm still going to supply her at no cost, just keep the plant count down.


 Always gotta stay on your tippie toes, especially in such a volatile market at the moment  Lost my job yesterday so I wasnt able to stop by the PO, but i got plenty of free time today


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;q4tbZ7xnEjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4tbZ7xnEjk[/video]


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL 
Aw man, Sorry to hear you lost the job but happy to hear you going to the PO today


----------



## lonestand (Oct 14, 2011)

sorry about your job  

well so far there is only one candidate that will legalize it flat out and thats Gary Johnson, however it doesn't look like hes gonna have a chance. but technically you are breaking the Federal law cruz just sayen


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, that's true I guess.
Thing is I didn't build this thing until I heard the Presidents message that the feds are going to leave medical patients alone. I figured if I stayed within the state laws that was legal enough. Current events just got me thinking about it again.

Gary Johnson for president huh?
I don't know man, just seems to me we vote people into office because we agree with their beliefs and opinions but once they get there its an up hill battle that's lost. I admit, I don't know a lot about politics. I find it hard to follow because I just get disgusted. Its there game, they got the home field advantage. 
Ever think about all these cuts the government is making and who decides what goes? I meant we all voted for the programs but we don't vote what programs we feel we can do without. 

Take State Parks for example, First you got a nice outdoor area where anyone can visit then they decide to make a park. In comes the park benches, camp sites, bathrooms, ranger stations, Then they decide there is a market for something and open a store, the store doesn't do much business but people want it out there so the government subsides it. So now you got the cost of the store, the rangers salaries, general maintenance of the facilities. 

So they decide to close it down, ok but now because of the improvements nobody is allowed out there. I know there have been cuts to more important things, schools police force and all but man, is that some shit or what? The government has decided that we are not safe out there now? Bullshit. 

Personally I feel we can do without several programs and regulations, committees and just general government. I understand we got to protect our interests in foreign oil but we don't need to force democracy on other countries and we sure as hell don't need to rebuild them after we destroy them. Why go to war in the first place.

Wow, I kinda got off track there. sorry for the rant bud.


----------



## nick17gar (Oct 15, 2011)

just stumbled onto this thread, gotta say, nice greenhouse man. that little water closet ya got is pretty sweet.


----------



## lonestand (Oct 16, 2011)

makes a lot of sence though cruz, you are right.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2011)

nick17gar said:


> just stumbled onto this thread, gotta say, nice greenhouse man. that little water closet ya got is pretty sweet.


Hey Nick, thanks man. Seems to be working out pretty good. The filters in that tallboy will last for about 6000 gallons and really is all you need for soil grows. Unlike an r/o where it filters real slow this will do it up to 100 gallons an hour. My tap ppm is 380 after the filter its about 220 and ready to use. I use the r/o for my indoor hydro grows and you dont see it in the pics but that is run about 300 feet across the yard to another res. yeah, pretty sweet.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Got the bubba kush in paper bags today, she weighed out to 7 oz's
Trainwreck was going to come down too but she wasn't ready yet.

The first two Tangerine dreams are almost ready to hang but after a closer look the trichomes are about 1/2 milky.


----------



## Willburr (Oct 17, 2011)

Well from my observations....seems to me that the Fed first threw their weight into the game when a few of the States and County governments decided to get into the grow/sell business. Then....in for a pound kinda thing...the Fed appeared to have concerns over local governments getting too favorable towards the industry, given that revenue could be easily had which is greatly needed in this economy. I'm pro legalization....but things were getting a bit iffy. I'm hoping that local commissions/government, organized crime, and greedy business is the Fed target to keep out of the medical marijuana movement. And nothing more than that.

Hopefully, once reined in, the personal grower, caretakers, and local co-ops will be left alone. Hang in there Cruz....I'm hoping things end in your favor. Just keep yer head down for awhile.
Willburr


----------



## lonestand (Oct 18, 2011)

Got me a baby Bubba Kush! she just droped her seed case yesterday weee

how long till you sample the bubba cruz?


----------



## lonestand (Oct 18, 2011)

so if yall were wondering why you should give a fuck about the presidential candidates

heres a tid bit for you guys, after researching all the current presidential candidates, I came across something very scary, 

candidate newt Gingrich has stated he will create death penalties for possession of greater than 2 oz of marijuana, and he has already tried to pass a bill like this when he was speaker of the house!

holy crap


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 18, 2011)

lonestand said:


> so if yall were wondering why you should give a fuck about the presidential candidates
> 
> heres a tid bit for you guys, after researching all the current presidential candidates, I came across something very scary,
> 
> ...


And thats why Newt will never be the US pres IMO. well that and a myriad of other reasons, lol.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Willburr said:


> Well from my observations....seems to me that the Fed first threw their weight into the game when a few of the States and County governments decided to get into the grow/sell business. Then....in for a pound kinda thing...the Fed appeared to have concerns over local governments getting too favorable towards the industry, given that revenue could be easily had which is greatly needed in this economy. I'm pro legalization....but things were getting a bit iffy. I'm hoping that local commissions/government, organized crime, and greedy business is the Fed target to keep out of the medical marijuana movement. And nothing more than that.
> 
> Hopefully, once reined in, the personal grower, caretakers, and local co-ops will be left alone. Hang in there Cruz....I'm hoping things end in your favor. Just keep yer head down for awhile.
> Willburr


Well that sure makes a whole lot of sense. I hope that's the case as well. 
I read yesterday that a new poll was taken and 50% are for total legalization.

Marijuana Legalization Receives 50 Percent Support In New Poll

Honestly I am not for total legalization mainly because I feel young people of today lack guidance. Responsible use of the drug for relaxation/recreational purposes, sure I don't see any harm in that. As a matter of fact I see it less harmful then alcohol. I think we should stick to medical purposes and weed out the people who got there recommendation on false grounds. I think although the people want it regulated by the state, the state is afraid of repercussions from the Federal government so they drag their heels and in the mean time it's abused. Unfortunately unless the government comes to terms with the states and the people in general our politicians on the state level lack guidance as well... I don't know, I think I am talking myself into it now. Maybe that's the only way we can get the feds to play ball.



lonestand said:


> Got me a baby Bubba Kush! she just droped her seed case yesterday weee
> 
> how long till you sample the bubba cruz?


 Well a hell of a lot sooner then you, LOL
I sample after 2 or 3 days in paper bags. I'll let you know tomorrow.



lonestand said:


> so if yall were wondering why you should give a fuck about the presidential candidates
> 
> heres a tid bit for you guys, after researching all the current presidential candidates, I came across something very scary,
> 
> ...


No shit, just shows to go ya how backwards those guys are.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 19, 2011)

OK, little update on the grow.
Bubba smells great when I shake the bag. I open and shake it once a day to rotate the buds. 
Train wreck will come down tomorrow and go in bags.

Temps are mild now, around 80° inside the green house. The two large Tangerine Dreams are filling out now. Still all white pistils and growing but starting to sag from the weight. About time I start tying up instead of down.
















Heres the colas behind the 2x4









You would think I would be done training by now. I cant reach just the top to bend it over some so every couple days I gotta tug the whole branch down again. 
I should have left the dam cover the size it was.


----------



## lonestand (Oct 19, 2011)

Im betting you end up with 9 lbs this year from the green house


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn they are looking great Cruze, Filling in nicely now! Gonna be some uplifting smoke it looks like!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
I don't know man, I think you are high on your estimate. My guess would be half that. 

Funny thing. Before I planted I thought by this time the Tangerine Dream was going to max out at 7 or maybe 8 feet and be done. That was a guess cause when I looked I didn't find any outdoor grows where they vegged all summer. So now we know...

My guesses suck.


----------



## lonestand (Oct 19, 2011)

well i have done my reaserch on this strain too, and i do rember that it was metioned to be a huge plant out doors in high times, but it also was said to be a very dense plant. so im still thinken that with the less spiermites this year the green house total would go up 2 lbs from last year.

it was 7 right?



so how tall are your tangerines now? and im thinking thier swell is going to be impressive


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, that's about right for last year, The center beam is at eight feet so my tallest girl is right there.
I didn't see that article in High Times. Did it have any pics?


----------



## lonestand (Oct 19, 2011)

nope just a picture of the bud, and descried the plant. you are doing some groundbreaking work here documenting an actual out door tangerine grow, i have yet to see another jsut a few indoor runs.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 20, 2011)

Finally made it outside my house Cruze. The eagle has left the roost


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 20, 2011)

Perhaps not legalization but decriminalization seems appropriate at the least, with legalization for medicinal purposes. No reason to go for jail for pot. Its natural, it can't kill you and its f*&$ing beautiful.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

lonestand said:


> nope just a picture of the bud, and descried the plant. you are doing some groundbreaking work here documenting an actual out door tangerine grow, i have yet to see another jsut a few indoor runs.


Right on. Well, I guess that's what this site is all about huh. Sharing info in order to get opinions and help others. I know it helps me grow better plants. I go back and look at previous grows all the time.



billcollector99 said:


> Finally made it outside my house Cruze. The eagle has left the roost


Roger that. Will keep a heads up for incoming from Whiskey Hotel.



Shwagbag said:


> Perhaps not legalization but decriminalization seems appropriate at the least, with legalization for medicinal purposes. No reason to go for jail for pot. Its natural, it can't kill you and its f*&$ing beautiful.


I totally agree with you..


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok bubbas been jarred up. I burned a doob and she burned fine. Not quite as potent as the cab grow, taste was still kinda funky but that's to be expected I'm used to cured stuff. I'm sure it will be fine after a month. I'll take my share and get the rest to the dispensary today. Train wreck is in paper bags now.

The girls are starting to sag, all this training has produced long stems and some are not strong enough to hold the weight so I started tying up and noticed I lost a lot of the second plant in the front row. The main colas were buried in the canopy and didn't get enough light but whats there is actually further along the the one in the front. I'm thinking they are next.

This morning I checked on the cab. I was going to water last night but thought I would go one more day. Check out the tall one in the back,









One hour after watering,








Amazing what a little water will do. 
They are doing much better now that I've had them a couple weeks. Mites are gone, less red in the stems and all the new growth is perfect. 









See the one with the fatter leaves, That's suppose to be either grand daddy purple or green crack. 
I'll take a couple cuttings from her.








Oh yea, those other cutting I had in there, the little buds from by friends house and a few I took from my girls are all gone. The little buds got all fuzzy and I figured I had these Tanges going now I didnt need the little ones.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

OK, well this thread was closed somehow and I emailed Pot roast he got back to me in a couple hours.
Said it wasn't logged who did it and it may have been me. I don't know. 

During that couple hours I got to thinking about current events and although I am a small time grower and stay within the state laws I decided it just ant worth it.
The local dispensaries are shutting down, I got nowhere for all this to go. I'm shutting down and gonna toss most of this. I got enough already to last till next year. 
I deleted all my pics and vids and I'm out. 

This time, I closed the thread.


----------



## lonestand (Oct 28, 2011)

re open yay


----------



## lonestand (Oct 28, 2011)

Cruz if you stumble by this message, tell me what ya think of my recent Northen Lights 5. I think she looked like the picture on the box!

Happy halloween all


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 29, 2011)

I feel you Cruz I really do pendulums swing both ways in the legal system especially in gray areas of emerging political pressures and corporate, health and happiness bad turn to good my friend. Peace.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2011)

RIP... Hope your back up and running soon. I enjoyed your thread and Im gonna miss it... Best wishes cruzer


----------

